# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  10 քայլ սեփական կարբոնային ոտնահետքը փոքրացնելու համար

## Ռուֆուս

Մտածեցի պիտի որ հետաքրքիր լինի ակումբցիների համար:

Ինտերնետում կա շատ հարմար կալկուլյատոր, որի օգնությամբ կարող եք հաշվել ձեր կարբոնային ոտնահետքը ու համեմատել Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի միջինի ու թիրախային չափսի հետ (որը կկանխի գլոբալ տաքացումը):

2011թ-ի համար իմը 6.40 տոննա էր, երբ Հայաստանի բնակչի համար միջինը 1.21 տոննա է: Զարգացած երկրների համար այս թիվը 11 տոննա է: Ներկայումս աշխարհի միջինը 4 տոննա է: Գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարի համար այս թիվը պետք է իջեցնել 2 տոննայի:

----------

ars83 (11.08.2013), boooooooom (11.08.2013), Chuk (11.08.2013), ivy (11.08.2013), Lílium (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

1. *Գնեք օրգանական ու տեղական (0 կիլոմետրանոց) մթերքներ:* Հնարավորության դեպքում ընտրեք օրգանական ու տեղական արտադրության սննդամթերք: Արտասահմանից ներկրված ապրանքները իրենց հետ կրում են տրանսպորտի ու փաթեթավորման հսկայական կարբոնական ոտնահետք:

2. *Ուշադրություն դարձրեք փաթեթավորմանը:* Ընտրեք մինիմալ փաթեթավորում ունեցող կամ առանց փաթեթավորման ապրանքներ: Սուպերմարկետներից գնումներ կատարելիս հրաժարվեք պլաստիկ տոպրակներից, ձեր հետ բերեք բազմանգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ:

3. *Հրաժարվեք շշալցված ջրից:* Շշալցված ջրերը գլոբալ տաքացման ամենամեծ չարիքներից մեկն են, որոնց բաղադրությունն ու մաքրությունը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում ծորակի ջրի բաղադրությունից ու մաքրությունից: Եթե գումարենք իրար շշալցված ջրի շշալցման, փաթեթավորման ու տրանսպորտի կարբոնային ոտնահետքը հսկայական թիվ կստացվի: Փոխարենը հնարավորության դեպքում օգտվեք միայն ծորակի ջրից: Ձեր հետ կրեք բազմանգամյա օգտագործման ջրի շիշ:

4. *Ծառ տնկեք:* Առանց մեկնաբանություան

5. *Փոխեք տան լուսավորման համակարգը:* Տան բոլոր լամպերը փոխարինեք էլեկտրախնայող LED կամ ցերեկային լամպերով, բացի գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարելուց նաև լիքը փող կխնայեք:

6. *Կարգավորեք օդորակիչն ու գազի կաթսան:* Յուրաքանչյուր ցելսիուսի աստիճանը էական է թե ձեր դրամապանակի պարունակության, թե կարբոնային արտանետումների նվազեցման համար:

7. *Օգտվեք ուղիղ չվերթներից:* Հնարավորության դեպքում օգտվեք միայն ուղիղ չվերթներից, ավիաինդուստրիան ամենաշատ արտանետումներ ունեցող տրանսպորտային միջոցն է:

8. *Հոսանքից անջատեք էլեկտրական սարքավորումները:* Երբ չեք օգտագործում, հոսանքից անջատեք բոլոր էլեկտրական սարքավորումները, քանի որ նույնիսկ այդ ժամանակ նրանք էլեկտրականություն են օգտագործում:

9. *Հրաժարվեք ավտոմեքենայից:* Օգտագործեք քարփուլինգ, քարշեյրինգ, գնացք, հասարակական տրանսպորտ, սկուտեր, հեծանիվ կամ քայլեք:

10. *Կրճատեք, վերամշակեք, վերաօգտագործեք:*

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), boooooooom (11.08.2013), Chuk (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), ivy (11.08.2013), Lílium (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), Valentina (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Նիկեա (11.08.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավ թեմա է  :Smile: ։

Շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց դե մի կարևոր կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ  :Tongue: .

*11. Հրաժարվեք մսեղեն ու ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք սպառելուց կամ գոնե աշխատեք հնարավորինս նվազեցնել։* 

Ներկայումս մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը զարգացած արդյունաբերական երկրներում կազմում է ամբողջ գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքի մոտ 40%–ը։ Արոտավայրերը զբաղեցնում են երկրագնդի ցամաքի 26%–ը, իսկ անասնակերի արտադրության համար օգտագործվում է բոլոր վարելահողերի մոտ մեկ երրորդը։ Համաձայնեք, որ լուրջ թվեր են։ 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը մի շարք պատճառներով ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնում երկրագնդի համար. արոտավայրերի շահագործում, կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար ծախսվող մեծ քանակությամբ բերք, ջրային ռեսուրսներ, ջրային միջավայրերի աղտոտում մորթված կենդանիների թափոններով և այլն։ Ցանկության դեպքում հեշտությամբ կարող եք դրա վերաբերյալ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա գտնել ինտերնետում, թեև կարծում եմ՝ պատկերն ընդհանուր առմամբ պիտի որ պարզ լինի գրածիցս։

----------

ivy (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նիկեա (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> *11. Հրաժարվեք մսեղեն ու ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք սպառելուց կամ գոնե աշխատեք հնարավորինս նվազեցնել։* 
> 
> Ներկայումս մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը զարգացած արդյունաբերական երկրներում կազմում է ամբողջ գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքի մոտ 40%–ը։ Արոտավայրերը զբաղեցնում են երկրագնդի ցամաքի 26%–ը, իսկ անասնակերի արտադրության համար օգտագործվում է բոլոր վարելահողերի մոտ մեկ երրորդը։ Համաձայնեք, որ լուրջ թվեր են։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը մի շարք պատճառներով ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնում երկրագնդի համար. արոտավայրերի շահագործում, կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար ծախսվող մեծ քանակությամբ բերք, ջրային ռեսուրսներ, ջրային միջավայրերի աղտոտում մորթված կենդանիների թափոններով և այլն։ Ցանկության դեպքում հեշտությամբ կարող եք դրա վերաբերյալ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա գտնել ինտերնետում, թեև կարծում եմ՝ պատկերն ընդհանուր առմամբ պիտի որ պարզ լինի գրածիցս։


Դե որ էսքան խորացանք, ոչ մեկինդուր չի գա, բայց մի կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ  :Wink: 

*12. Սպանեք Ձեզ, փկեք աշխարհը*

Ներկայումս երկրի գրեթե բոլոր ռեսուրսների գրեթե 100 տոկոսը օգտագործվում է մարդկան կարիքները բավարարելուն: Համաձայնվեք, լուրջ թվեր են:

Մարդու կյանքի համար մեծ ռեսուրներ են վատնվոմ և այն ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնոմ երկրագնդի համար, ու շուտով (հուսամ) նաև այլ մոլորակների:

Ինչու՞ նվազեցնել կարբոնային հետքը, եթե կարելի է վերացնել այն:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), armen9494 (11.08.2013), boooooooom (11.08.2013), Chilly (12.08.2013), Chuk (11.08.2013), Enna Adoly (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), Rhayader (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Ամպ (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Արամ (11.08.2013), Ձայնալար (11.08.2013), Մուշու (08.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Նիկեա (11.08.2013), Շինարար (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ուլուանայի գրառումը կշնորհակալեի, եթե չօգտագործվեր «ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք» արտահայտությունը։ 

Եթե մսամթերքի արտադրության հարցը չլինի, արոտավայրերն զգալիորեն կկրճատվեն, բնությունն էլ ավելի քիչ կաղտոտվի, բայց կենդանական ծագման այլ մթերքներից հրաժարվելն աբսուրդ եմ համարում։ Համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ «աբսուրդ» բառը չէր վերաբերում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր առողջ սնվելու իրենց ձգտման արդյունքում կամովի հրաժարվում են կենդանական ծագման մթերքներից։

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Freeman, էս էլ որերորդ անգամ ուզում եմ վարկանիշ տալ, չի ստացվում  :Jpit:  
Իրականում, եթե կատակը մի կողմ դնենք, մենք նույն մոլորակը կարող ենք էնքան սիրուն ու հարմարավետ դարձնել, որ բոլորին թվա, թե դրախտ են ընկել, բայց քանի որ մենք կեղծ արժեքների վրա հիմնված հասարակություն ենք, ամենալավ տարբերակը մարդկանց երկրից վերացնելն է, այլմոլորակայինների աչքն էլ լույս, պատրաստի մոլորակ կունենան, մի քիչ վթարային վիճակում, բայց դեռ ռեսուրսներով հարսուստ: Կամ կարող ենք արժեքների վերաբաշխում անել, ինչն էլ աբրա-կադաբրայով չի լինում, պետք է աստիճանաբար լինի ու արդյունք չտեսնող ագիտատորները ոչ թե պիտի թևաթափ լինեն, այլ՝ ավելի համառեն ու ոչ թե ագիտացիան անեն միայն գիտակից ու լուրջ մարդկանց շրջանում, ովքեր դա հաստատ կհասկանան, այլև՝ ամենուր...

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), Մուշու (07.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Նիկեա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Freeman, էս էլ որերորդ անգամ ուզում եմ վարկանիշ տալ, չի ստացվում  
> Իրականում, եթե կատակը մի կողմ դնենք, մենք նույն մոլորակը կարող ենք էնքան սիրուն ու հարմարավետ դարձնել, որ բոլորին թվա, թե դրախտ են ընկել, բայց քանի որ մենք կեղծ արժեքների վրա հիմնված հասարակություն ենք, ամենալավ տարբերակը մարդկանց երկրից վերացնելն է, այլմոլորակայինների աչքն էլ լույս, պատրաստի մոլորակ կունենան, մի քիչ վթարային վիճակում, բայց դեռ ռեսուրսներով հարսուստ: Կամ կարող ենք արժեքների վերաբաշխում անել, ինչն էլ աբրա-կադաբրայով չի լինում, պետք է աստիճանաբար լինի ու արդյունք չտեսնող ագիտատորները ոչ թե պիտի թևաթափ լինեն, այլ՝ ավելի համառեն ու ոչ թե ագիտացիան անեն միայն գիտակից ու լուրջ մարդկանց շրջանում, ովքեր դա հաստատ կհասկանան, այլև՝ ամենուր...


Քո տեղը տվել են  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> 1. *Գնեք օրգանական ու տեղական (0 կիլոմետրանոց) մթերքներ:* Հնարավորության դեպքում ընտրեք օրգանական ու տեղական արտադրության սննդամթերք: Արտասահմանից ներկրված ապրանքները իրենց հետ կրում են տրանսպորտի ու փաթեթավորման հսկայական կարբոնական ոտնահետք:
> 
> 2. *Ուշադրություն դարձրեք փաթեթավորմանը:* Ընտրեք մինիմալ փաթեթավորում ունեցող կամ առանց փաթեթավորման ապրանքներ: Սուպերմարկետներից գնումներ կատարելիս հրաժարվեք պլաստիկ տոպրակներից, ձեր հետ բերեք բազմանգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ:
> 
> 3. *Հրաժարվեք շշալցված ջրից:* Շշալցված ջրերը գլոբալ տաքացման ամենամեծ չարիքներից մեկն են, որոնց բաղադրությունն ու մաքրությունը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում ծորակի ջրի բաղադրությունից ու մաքրությունից: Եթե գումարենք իրար շշալցված ջրի շշալցման, փաթեթավորման ու տրանսպորտի կարբոնային ոտնահետքը հսկայական թիվ կստացվի: Փոխարենը հնարավորության դեպքում օգտվեք միայն ծորակի ջրից: Ձեր հետ կրեք բազմանգամյա օգտագործման ջրի շիշ:
> 
> 4. *Ծառ տնկեք:* Առանց մեկնաբանություան
> 
> 5. *Փոխեք տան լուսավորման համակարգը:* Տան բոլոր լամպերը փոխարինեք էլեկտրախնայող LED կամ ցերեկային լամպերով, բացի գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարելուց նաև լիքը փող կխնայեք:
> ...


Լավ խորհուրդներ են, իհարկե բոլորը չի, որ կարելի ա կիրառել կամ միշտ կիրառել (օրինակ՝ անպայման ուղիղ չվերթներից օգտվելը, կամ ասենք ավտոմեքենայի բացառումը), բայց դե մի մասն էլ որ արվի, շատ լավ ա: Մերսի լավ թեմայի համար  :Smile: 

հ.գ. Եթե բազմամգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ են պետք, ու չգիտեք, թե՞ որտեղից ճարեք, գրեք ինձ: Հենդմեյդ հրաշալի բաներ կառաջարկեմ՝ լավ գներով  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), boooooooom (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Ձայնալար (11.08.2013), Նիկեա (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մտածեցի պիտի որ հետաքրքիր լինի ակումբցիների համար:
> 
> Ինտերնետում կա շատ հարմար կալկուլյատոր, որի օգնությամբ կարող եք հաշվել ձեր կարբոնային ոտնահետքը ու համեմատել Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի միջինի ու թիրախային չափսի հետ (որը կկանխի գլոբալ տաքացումը):
> 
> 2011թ-ի համար իմը 6.40 տոննա էր, երբ Հայաստանի բնակչի համար միջինը 1.21 տոննա է: Զարգացած երկրների համար այս թիվը 11 տոննա է: Ներկայումս աշխարհի միջինը 4 տոննա է: Գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարի համար այս թիվը պետք է իջեցնել 2 տոննայի:


Էդ կարբոնային ոտնահետք փոքրացնելը նույնն է, որ քո աշխատավարձից պահումներ անեն՝ թոշակները բարձրացնելու համար: Չե՞ս ասի՝ դոդն ու սաշիկը էդքան փող են ուտում տարեկան, ինձնի՞ց եք հատուցում ուզում:

Ծույլ մարդու զբաղմունք է: Ավելի լավ է տարեկան մեկ ծառ տնկել ու պայքարել եղած անտառների ոչնչացման դեմ, քան կալկուլյատորով կարբոնային ոտնահետք չափելը:

----------

Chilly (12.08.2013), Enna Adoly (11.08.2013), matlev (13.08.2013), Ձայնալար (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ թեմա է ։
> 
> Շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց դե մի կարևոր կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ .
> 
> *11. Հրաժարվեք մսեղեն ու ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք սպառելուց կամ գոնե աշխատեք հնարավորինս նվազեցնել։* 
> 
> Ներկայումս մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը զարգացած արդյունաբերական երկրներում կազմում է ամբողջ գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքի մոտ 40%–ը։ Արոտավայրերը զբաղեցնում են երկրագնդի ցամաքի 26%–ը, իսկ անասնակերի արտադրության համար օգտագործվում է բոլոր վարելահողերի մոտ մեկ երրորդը։ Համաձայնեք, որ լուրջ թվեր են։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը մի շարք պատճառներով ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնում երկրագնդի համար. արոտավայրերի շահագործում, կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար ծախսվող մեծ քանակությամբ բերք, ջրային ռեսուրսներ, ջրային միջավայրերի աղտոտում մորթված կենդանիների թափոններով և այլն։ Ցանկության դեպքում հեշտությամբ կարող եք դրա վերաբերյալ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա գտնել ինտերնետում, թեև կարծում եմ՝ պատկերն ընդհանուր առմամբ պիտի որ պարզ լինի գրածիցս։


Իհարկե, կերեք գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված ու ֆիտոէստրոգեններով հարուստ սննդամթերք, որը ձեզ կդարձնի իներտ ու իմպոտենտ ու չաղ: Բացի դրանից, հենց բուսական սննդամթերքի մշակումը ներկայումսամենավտանգավորն է բնության համար, քանի որ այդ ընթացքում կիրառվող ազոտական պարարտանութերն ու պեստիցիդներն աղտոտում են հողը, ստորգետնյա ջրերը, հասնում են մինչև օվկիանոս:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Էդ կարբոնային ոտնահետք փոքրացնելը նույնն է, որ քո աշխատավարձից պահումներ անեն՝ թոշակները բարձրացնելու համար: Չե՞ս ասի՝ դոդն ու սաշիկը էդքան փող են ուտում տարեկան, ինձնի՞ց եք հատուցում ուզում:
> 
> Ծույլ մարդու զբաղմունք է: Ավելի լավ է տարեկան մեկ ծառ տնկել ու պայքարել եղած անտառների ոչնչացման դեմ, քան կալկուլյատորով կարբոնային ոտնահետք չափելը:


Նախ հաջորդ գրառման մեջ խորհուրդներ էր գրել Ռուֆը, որոնց մեջ նաև ասածդ ծառ տնկելն էր մտնում: Հետո ծույլ մարդու գործ է նման տիպի գրառումներն անելը՝ սեփական հասանելիքը չանելւ փոխարեն: Իսկ սեփական հասանելիքը ոչ միայն նման ապրելակերպին ձգտելն է, այլև կողքիններին դա հասանելի դարձնելը: Ի վերջո այո, իմ՝ մի հոգուս արածից բան չի փոխվի, բայց եթե կարողանանք սա դարձնել մեծամասնության համար հասանելի ապրելակերպ՝ խայտառակ մեծ քանակի բան կփոխվի: Իհարկե կարելի է ծուլություն անել ու հենց սկզբից որոշել, որ անհնար է նման կարգի տարածման հասնել:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), boooooooom (11.08.2013), Vardik! (11.09.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> հ.գ. Եթե բազմամգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ են պետք, ու չգիտեք, թե՞ որտեղից ճարեք, գրեք ինձ: Հենդմեյդ հրաշալի բաներ կառաջարկեմ՝ լավ գներով


Ժողովուրդ, բազմակի օգտագործման տոպրակները ոչ միայն հարմարավետ են, այլև՝ զվարճալի, փորձեք հանդմեյդ անել: ԱՆՏԻԳՈՎԱԶԴ  :Smile:  Լուրջ, հին ջինսային կուրտկա ունեի, էնքան սիրուն ու հարմար պայուսակ դարձավ, որ մի քիչ էլ երևակայությունս լարեի, երևի ուսապարկ էլ դառնար, բայց ծուլությունն իր սև գործն արեց:  :Smile:  Միանգամից երկու կետ կլրացնի՝ ռեսուրսների խնայողություն ու բազմակի օգտագործման պայուսակ:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), Նիկեա (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դե որ էսքան խորացանք, ոչ մեկինդուր չի գա, բայց մի կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ 
> 
> *12. Սպանեք Ձեզ, փկեք աշխարհը*
> 
> Ներկայումս երկրի գրեթե բոլոր ռեսուրսների գրեթե 100 տոկոսը օգտագործվում է մարդկան կարիքները բավարարելուն: Համաձայնվեք, լուրջ թվեր են:
> 
> Մարդու կյանքի համար մեծ ռեսուրներ են վատնվոմ և այն ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնոմ երկրագնդի համար, ու շուտով (հուսամ) նաև այլ մոլորակների:
> 
> Ինչու՞ նվազեցնել կարբոնային հետքը, եթե կարելի է վերացնել այն:


Ֆրիմեն ջան, աշխարհը փորձում ենք փրկել նախ և առաջ մարդու, ինչպես նաև մյուս շնչավոր արարածների համար, հետևաբար առաջարկդ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, էնքան էլ տեղին չի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իհարկե, կերեք գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված ու ֆիտոէստրոգեններով հարուստ սննդամթերք, որը ձեզ կդարձնի իներտ ու իմպոտենտ ու չաղ: Բացի դրանից, հենց բուսական սննդամթերքի մշակումը ներկայումսամենավտանգավորն է բնության համար, քանի որ այդ ընթացքում կիրառվող ազոտական պարարտանութերն ու պեստիցիդներն աղտոտում են հողը, ստորգետնյա ջրերը, հասնում են մինչև օվկիանոս:


Կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք չուտելը անպայմանորեն նշանակում էր գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված ու ֆիտոէստրոգեններով հարուստ սննդամթերք ուտել, հա՞։ Հետաքրքիր է, իմ գրած ո՞ր մտքից էր դա հետևում  :Huh: ։

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախ հաջորդ գրառման մեջ խորհուրդներ էր գրել Ռուֆը, որոնց մեջ նաև ասածդ ծառ տնկելն էր մտնում: Հետո ծույլ մարդու գործ է նման տիպի գրառումներն անելը՝ սեփական հասանելիքը չանելւ փոխարեն: Իսկ սեփական հասանելիքը ոչ միայն նման ապրելակերպին ձգտելն է, այլև կողքիններին դա հասանելի դարձնելը: Ի վերջո այո, իմ՝ մի հոգուս արածից բան չի փոխվի, բայց եթե կարողանանք սա դարձնել մեծամասնության համար հասանելի ապրելակերպ՝ խայտառակ մեծ քանակի բան կփոխվի: Իհարկե կարելի է ծուլություն անել ու հենց սկզբից որոշել, որ անհնար է նման կարգի տարածման հասնել:


Ապ, նման կանոնների մեջ կարելի էր մտցնել նաև քիչ շնչելը: Պատկերացրու, ինչ ահռելի բան կլիներ, եթե աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ 25%-ով քիչ շնչեին:

Իսկ եթե Ամազոնի անտառները շարունակեն նույն տեմպերով կտրտել, ստիպված կլինենք քիչ շնչել էլ:

----------

Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք չուտելը անպայմանորեն նշանակում էր գենետիկորեն մոդիֆիկացված ու ֆիտոէստրոգեններով հարուստ սննդամթերք ուտել, հա՞։ Հետաքրքիր է, իմ գրած ո՞ր մտքից էր դա հետևում ։


Բուսական մթերքի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունն իրենից GMO է ներկայացնում: Ֆիտոէստրոգենով հարուստ սննդամթերք են, ասենք, սոյան, յամը, վարսակը, լոբին, նուռը, խնձորը, գազարը:

----------


## Rhayader

Իսկ պարարտանյութերն ու պեստիցիդները, երևի, ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չեն:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիմեն ջան, աշխարհը փորձում ենք փրկել նախ և առաջ մարդու, ինչպես նաև մյուս շնչավոր արարածների համար, հետևաբար առաջարկդ, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, էնքան էլ տեղին չի։


Մարդու, ով չի կարող նույնիսկ իր ուզած սննդամթերքը՞ուտել: Ով պետք ա ուտի էն, ինչը չի սիրում, այն էլ կոնկրետ հաշվարկով, որ իրեն չվնասի: Ինչի՞ համար՝որ հետո ավելի շատ մարդիկ ծնվեն, բազմանան, ապրեն նախապես որոշված ծրագրով ու էլի իր նման ուտեն էն, ինչը իրենց կթույլատրե՞ն: էս կոչվում ա աշխարհի փրկել մարդու համա՞ր: Բա էլ ինչի ՞ենք փրկում, եթե նույնիսկ չենք կարա մնացած շնչավոր արարածներին ուտենք :Smile:  դու սե՞նց ես պատկերացնում իդեալական հասարակությունը:

----------

Rhayader (11.08.2013), Sagittarius (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Մուշու (07.07.2015), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժողովուրդ, ախր հասկացեք վերջապես. կարբոնային ոտնահետքը փոքրացնելու համար առաջարկվող քայլերից ոչ մեկը բացասաբար չի ազդում մարդու առողջության ու բարօրության վրա։ Ես որ չեմ հանդիպել էդպիսի առաջարկի (չհաշված հումորային կամ հեգնական առաջարկները)։ Եթե էդպես լիներ, իհարկե, ավելի քան անիմաստ կլիներ։ Բայց ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դա է, որ պահպանվի մարդկության առողջ ու հարմարավետ ապրելու հնարավորությունը՝ միաժամանակ նվազեցնելով ռեսուրսների ոչ անհրաժեշտ սպառումը։ Էստեղ, իհարկե, կարելի է վիճել հարմարավետության առումով, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, էն հարմարավետությունը, որը չի հանգեցնում անառողջ ապրելակերպի, կարելի է բավարարել նշված ձևով։ Ի վերջո, շատ բաներ, որ մենք հարմարավետեություն ենք անվանում, իրականում ոչ ավելին են, քան զուտ սովորություն։

----------

Հարդ (12.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Իրականում բուսակերներն իզուր են նեղվում իմ ասածներից: Ես բուսակերներին սիրում եմ ու դիտում եմ որպես պոտենցիալ սնունդ՝ գլոբալ սովի դեպքում:

----------

Sagittarius (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապ, նման կանոնների մեջ կարելի էր մտցնել նաև քիչ շնչելը: Պատկերացրու, ինչ ահռելի բան կլիներ, եթե աշխարհի բոլոր մարդիկ 25%-ով քիչ շնչեին:
> 
> Իսկ եթե Ամազոնի անտառները շարունակեն նույն տեմպերով կտրտել, ստիպված կլինենք քիչ շնչել էլ:


Փաստորեն ցելոֆանե տոպրակների քիչ օգտագործման խորհուրդը համազոր ա քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
Փաստորեն տեղական ապրանք գնելու խորհուրդը համազոր ա քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
Փաստորեն ծառ տնկելու խորհուրդը համազոր ա քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
Փաստորեն էներգիան, գազը խնայողաբար օգտագործելու խորհուրդները համազոր են քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:


Սո՞ֆ, էս դու՞ ես գրում, թե՞ ըքաունթդ կոտրել են  :Think:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ժողովուրդ, ախր հասկացեք վերջապես. կարբոնային ոտնահետքը փոքրացնելու համար առաջարկվող քայլերից ոչ մեկը բացասաբար չի ազդում մարդու առողջության ու բարօրության վրա։ Ես որ չեմ հանդիպել էդպիսի առաջարկի (չհաշված հումորային կամ հեգնական առաջարկները)։ Եթե էդպես լիներ, իհարկե, ավելի քան անիմաստ կլիներ։ Բայց ամբողջ հարցն էլ հենց դա է, որ պահպանվի մարդկության առողջ ու հարմարավետ ապրելու հնարավորությունը՝ միաժամանակ նվազեցնելով ռեսուրսների ոչ անհրաժեշտ սպառումը։ Էստեղ, իհարկե, կարելի է վիճել հարմարավետության առումով, բայց, իմ կարծիքով, էն հարմարավետությունը, որը չի հանգեցնում անառողջ ապրելակերպի, կարելի է բավարարել նշված ձևով։ Ի վերջո, շատ բաներ, որ մենք հարմարավետեություն ենք անվանում, իրականում ոչ ավելին են, քան զուտ սովորություն։


Միս, ձու, կաթ չուտելն առողջության վրա բացասական չի ազդում: Ահամ:

----------

Sagittarius (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Բուսական մթերքի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունն իրենից GMO է ներկայացնում: Ֆիտոէստրոգենով հարուստ սննդամթերք են, ասենք, սոյան, յամը, վարսակը, լոբին, նուռը, խնձորը, գազարը:


Քիչ շնչելը ես էլ էի ուզում գրեի  :Smile: 
Ի դեպ օրինակի համար մեր հարևանը ցանում ա GMO լոլիկ ու ելակ, իսկ խոզերին կերակրում ա նորմալ մաքուր թեփով, հիմա իմ համար ավելի ճիշտ ա խոզի միսը գնելը, որովհետև խոզի միսը կոպիտ ասած վերամշակված թեփն ա  :Smile:  ինքը ավելի քիչ տարածք օգտագործում ա էդ խոզին պահելու, քան նույն զանգվածով ելակ ու լոլիկ ցանելու համար և այլն:

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using Tapatalk 4

----------

Աթեիստ (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Անձնական խնդրանք. դադարեցրեք էս թեմայում քննարկել բուսակերությունը, թեման մի փոխեք էդ ուղղությամբ: Թեման բոլորովին դրա մասին չի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բուսական մթերքի բացարձակ մեծամասնությունն իրենից GMO է ներկայացնում: Ֆիտոէստրոգենով հարուստ սննդամթերք են, ասենք, սոյան, յամը, վարսակը, լոբին, նուռը, խնձորը, գազարը:





> Իսկ պարարտանյութերն ու պեստիցիդները, երևի, ոչ մեկին հետաքրքիր չեն:


Իսկ հորմոններով բտած ու այլ վնասակար ձևերով բուծված մսացուներն էլ երևի քեզ չեն հետաքրքրում, որոնք, ի դեպ, կերակրվում են շատ ավելի վնասակար ու գենամոդիֆիկացված սննդով։ 

Ու ընդհանրապես քո ասածն ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ ասածի հետ ու ինչո՞վ ա հակասում իմ ասածին։ Ոնց որ ես ասեմ՝ պետք ա գողության դեմ պայքարել , դու ասես՝ իսկ կաշառակերությունը քեզ չի՞ հետաքրքրում։ Ինձ ամեն ինչն էլ հետաքրքրում ա, նրա դեմ էլ ա պետք պայքարել, նրա դեմ էլ, ուղղակի պետք չի մեկի անունը տալով փորձել մյուսի դեմ պայքարը նսեմացնել։

----------


## Rhayader

> Փաստորեն ցելոֆանե տոպրակների քիչ օգտագործման խորհուրդը համազոր ա քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
> Փաստորեն տեղական ապրանք գնելու խորհուրդը համազոր ա քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
> Փաստորեն ծառ տնկելու խորհուրդը համազոր ա քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
> Փաստորեն էներգիան, գազը խնայողաբար օգտագործելու խորհուրդները համազոր են քիչ շնչելու խորհրդին:
> 
> 
> Սո՞ֆ, էս դու՞ ես գրում, թե՞ ըքաունթդ կոտրել են


Ապ, ես չեմ ասում, թե դրանք վատ բաներ են: Ես ասում եմ, որ դրանց տված օգուտը, նույնիսկ գլոբալ մասշտաբներով կիրառվելու դեպքում, չնչին է լինելու:

Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու բերեցի քիչ շնչելու օրինակը: Թթվածին ծախսելը վատ բան չի: Ածխաթթու գազ անջատելը՝ նույնպես: Խնդիր է, երբ այդ ածխաթթու գազը ֆոտոսինթեզի ընթացքում չի վերածվում թթվածնի ու ածխաջրերի:

Գլոբալ մասշտաբի կարելի էր լիքը ավելի օգտակար բաներ հասցնել: Օրինակ՝ պահանջել ԱՄՆ-ից, որ դադարեցնի աղքատացրած ուրանից փամփուշտների օգտագործումը: Ֆրեոնային սառնարանների անվտանգ վերամշակումը, արտադրությունից հանելը: Աղբի տեսակավորումը: Պլաստիկի վերամշակումն ու երկրորդային օգտագործումը: Եվ այլն:

Այդ «կարբոնային ոտնահետք փոքրացնելն» ավելի շատ մոդայի խնդիր է, քան բնությանն իրական օգուտ տալու: Բայց այն ընդամենը օգնում է մարդկանց պասիվ եղանակով խիղճները հանգստացնել ու չմտածել հիմնական խնդրի մասին:

Իրականում նման միջոցներով մենք կարող ենք միայն մի բան որոշել՝ մեր երեխանե՞րն են փողոցներում հակագազերով ման գալու, թե՞ թոռները:

----------

Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Այդ «կարբոնային ոտնահետք փոքրացնելն» ավելի շատ մոդայի խնդիր է, քան բնությանն իրական օգուտ տալու:


Ավելի գլոբալ բաների համար (դեմ) պայքարելը հրաշալի բան ա, բայց դա բոլորովին չի պակասացնում նաև էս նշված խնդիրների դերը, արդյունավետությունը: Ես համաձայն չեմ, որ գլոբալ մաշտաբի հասնելու դեպքում դա օգուտ չի տալու (ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք նաև նստել, հաշվել, բայց դե զահլա չեմ անի), իսկ էս ձևակերմանդ բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ:

Ու ընդհանրապես յուրաքանչյուրս ունենք ցանկացած հարցում ինչպես գլոբալ պատասխանատվության, այնպես էլ անհատական պատասխանատվության խնդիր: Գլոբալ պատասխանատվությունը մի կողմ պետք չի դնել, բայց անհատականն էլ չարժի մոռանալ, իսկ մոռացողներին՝ հիշեցնել, հորդորել: Ու հեչ չարժի պատրանք ստեղծել, որ էս թեմայում արված խորհուրդները ձևական ու մոդայիկ են, ընդամենը: 

Հակառակ դեպքում կջղայնանամ ու կսկսեմ պնդել, որ ոմանց ասենք Թեղուտի համար պայքարը ոչ թե գոյություն ունեցող կարևոր խնդրի համար ա, այլ մոդայից ելնելով ու սեփական անունը թնդացնելու համար: Բայց չարժի, չէ՞, որ նման պիտակումներ ու բաներ կպցնենք:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ավելի գլոբալ բաների համար (դեմ) պայքարելը հրաշալի բան ա, բայց դա բոլորովին չի պակասացնում նաև էս նշված խնդիրների դերը, արդյունավետությունը: Ես համաձայն չեմ, որ գլոբալ մաշտաբի հասնելու դեպքում դա օգուտ չի տալու (ցանկության դեպքում կարող ենք նաև նստել, հաշվել, բայց դե զահլա չեմ անի), իսկ էս ձևակերմանդ բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ:
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես յուրաքանչյուրս ունենք ցանկացած հարցում ինչպես գլոբալ պատասխանատվության, այնպես էլ անհատական պատասխանատվության խնդիր: Գլոբալ պատասխանատվությունը մի կողմ պետք չի դնել, բայց անհատականն էլ չարժի մոռանալ, իսկ մոռացողներին՝ հիշեցնել, հորդորել: Ու հեչ չարժի պատրանք ստեղծել, որ էս թեմայում արված խորհուրդները ձևական ու մոդայիկ են, ընդամենը: 
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում կջղայնանամ ու կսկսեմ պնդել, որ ոմանց ասենք Թեղուտի համար պայքարը ոչ թե գոյություն ունեցող կարևոր խնդրի համար ա, այլ մոդայից ելնելով ու սեփական անունը թնդացնելու համար: Բայց չարժի, չէ՞, որ նման պիտակումներ ու բաներ կպցնենք:


Չուկ, անհատական պատասխանատվության ու կարբոնային ոտնահետքը փոքրացնելու մասին երիտասարդության շրջանում դասախոսություններ են կարդում ԱՄՆ կառավարության ֆինանսավորած կազմակերպությունները: Նույն ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը հրաժարվել է արտադրությունից ու շրջանառությունից առանց փոխհատուցման հանել ֆրեոնային սառնարանները:

Կրկնում եմ, ոնց որ դոդն ու լֆիկը քեզ խնայողության խորհուրդներ տան ու ասեն, որ երկրում աղքատության համար բոլորը պիտի անհատական պատասխանատվություն զգան: Պետությունները, կորպորացիաները, ստացվում է, ազատ են քիմիական գործարաններ կառուցել, հանքեր բացել, անտառներ կտրել, քանի դեռ դու քո «կարբոնային ոտնահետքն» ես փոքրացնում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, անհատական պատասխանատվության ու կարբոնային ոտնահետքը փոքրացնելու մասին երիտասարդության շրջանում դասախոսություններ են կարդում ԱՄՆ կառավարության ֆինանսավորած կազմակերպությունները: Նույն ԱՄՆ կառավարությունը հրաժարվել է արտադրությունից ու շրջանառությունից առանց փոխհատուցման հանել ֆրեոնային սառնարանները:
> 
> Կրկնում եմ, ոնց որ դոդն ու լֆիկը քեզ խնայողության խորհուրդներ տան ու ասեն, որ երկրում աղքատության համար բոլորը պիտի անհատական պատասխանատվություն զգան: Պետությունները, կորպորացիաները, ստացվում է, ազատ են քիմիական գործարաններ կառուցել, հանքեր բացել, անտառներ կտրել, քանի դեռ դու քո «կարբոնային ոտնահետքն» ես փոքրացնում:


Օքեյ, Սոֆ, վաղը եթե մեր կառավարությունը խորհուրդ տա շոգի ժամանակ ամեն օր ջուր խմել, որտև առողջության համար օգտակար ա, ինադի կընկնես ու կդադարացնես ջուր խմելը, որտև մեր անասուն կառավարությունն էլ ա տենց բան խորհուրդ տվել, թքած, որ ինքը լավ խորհուրդ ա:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ հորմոններով բտած ու այլ վնասակար ձևերով բուծված մսացուներն էլ երևի քեզ չեն հետաքրքրում, որոնք, ի դեպ, կերակրվում են շատ ավելի վնասակար ու գենամոդիֆիկացված սննդով։ 
> 
> Ու ընդհանրապես քո ասածն ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ ասածի հետ ու ինչո՞վ ա հակասում իմ ասածին։ Ոնց որ ես ասեմ՝ պետք ա գողության դեմ պայքարել , դու ասես՝ իսկ կաշառակերությունը քեզ չի՞ հետաքրքրում։ Ինձ ամեն ինչն էլ հետաքրքրում ա, նրա դեմ էլ ա պետք պայքարել, նրա դեմ էլ, ուղղակի պետք չի մեկի անունը տալով փորձել մյուսի դեմ պայքարը նսեմացնել։


Չէ, Անուկ, քո օրինակով, դու ասում ես՝ գողություն մի արեք, ընտանիք պահեք կաշառակերությամբ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Օքեյ, Սոֆ, վաղը եթե մեր կառավարությունը խորհուրդ տա շոգի ժամանակ ամեն օր ջուր խմել, որտև առողջության համար օգտակար ա, ինադի կընկնես ու կդադարացնես ջուր խմելը, որտև մեր անասուն կառավարությունն էլ ա տենց բան խորհուրդ տվել, թքած, որ ինքը լավ խորհուրդ ա:


Եթե կառավարությունը դրան զուգահեռ օդի ջերմաստիճանը բարձրացնի, ես կպայքարեմ դրա դեմ, ոչ թե ամեն օր ջուր խմելու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե կառավարությունը դրան զուգահեռ օդի ջերմաստիճանը բարձրացնի, ես կպայքարեմ դրա դեմ, ոչ թե ամեն օր ջուր խմելու համար:


Օքեյ, ուրեմն հնարավորինս մտածի ինքդ ոնց անես, որ մխտռես բնությունը:

Իսկ ես կմտածեմ համ գլոբալ խնդիրների համար, համ էլ կաշխատեմ իմ բաժին համը չհանել:

----------

Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լավ թեմա է ։
> 
> Շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց դե մի կարևոր կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ .
> 
> *11. Հրաժարվեք մսեղեն ու ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք սպառելուց կամ գոնե աշխատեք հնարավորինս նվազեցնել։* 
> 
> Ներկայումս մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը զարգացած արդյունաբերական երկրներում կազմում է ամբողջ գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքի մոտ 40%–ը։ Արոտավայրերը զբաղեցնում են երկրագնդի ցամաքի 26%–ը, իսկ անասնակերի արտադրության համար օգտագործվում է բոլոր վարելահողերի մոտ մեկ երրորդը։ Համաձայնեք, որ լուրջ թվեր են։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը մի շարք պատճառներով ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնում երկրագնդի համար. արոտավայրերի շահագործում, կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար ծախսվող մեծ քանակությամբ բերք, ջրային ռեսուրսներ, ջրային միջավայրերի աղտոտում մորթված կենդանիների թափոններով և այլն։ Ցանկության դեպքում հեշտությամբ կարող եք դրա վերաբերյալ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա գտնել ինտերնետում, թեև կարծում եմ՝ պատկերն ընդհանուր առմամբ պիտի որ պարզ լինի գրածիցս։


Ան, ճիշտ ես, ես մի քանի աղբյուրներից էի օգտվել ու մոռացա էս կետը ներառել: Մենակ թե էս մի կետը էդքան էլ կատեգորիկ չի հնչում  :Jpit:  Նախ առաջարկվում է նվազեցնել կարմիր մսի օգտագործումը, հետո հրաժարվել կարմիր մսից, ու իդեալական դեպքում նոր դառնալ բուսակեր:

Անասնապահությունն ու հատկապես տավարաբուծությունը ջերմոցային գազերի ամենամեծ արտանետողներից մեկն են: Մեկ կովը տարվա ընթացքում մթնոլորտ է արտանետում 70-120կգ մեթան, որը 23 անգամ ավելի վտանգավոր գազ է գլոբալ տաքացման համար քան CO2-ը: Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ մեկ կովը մի տարվա ընթացքում 2 տոննա 300կգ CO2 է բաց թողնում: Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ նշեցի, որ գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ մեկ մարդու տարեկան արտանետումը պետք է լինի 2 տոննա: Տավարի մսից հրաժարվելով ամբողջ աշխարհին շատ մեծ բարեգործություն կանենք: Ի դեպ ոչ բոլոր մսամթերքներն են էդքան վտանգավոր, ներքևում բերել եմ օրինակներ, թե մեկ կգ միսը քանի կիլոգրամ CO2 է արտանետում: Տավարի մսի փոխարեն խոզի ու հավի միս օգտագործելով բավականին կկրճատենք ջերմոցային գազերի արտանետումը մթնոլորտ:

տավար	34.6կգ
գառ           17.4կգ
խոզ    	6.35կգ
հավ    	4.57կգ 



> Դե որ էսքան խորացանք, ոչ մեկինդուր չի գա, բայց մի կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ 
> 
> *12. Սպանեք Ձեզ, փկեք աշխարհը*
> 
> Ներկայումս երկրի գրեթե բոլոր ռեսուրսների գրեթե 100 տոկոսը օգտագործվում է մարդկան կարիքները բավարարելուն: Համաձայնվեք, լուրջ թվեր են:
> 
> Մարդու կյանքի համար մեծ ռեսուրներ են վատնվոմ և այն ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնոմ երկրագնդի համար, ու շուտով (հուսամ) նաև այլ մոլորակների:
> 
> Ինչու՞ նվազեցնել կարբոնային հետքը, եթե կարելի է վերացնել այն:


Ֆրիմեն, դրա համար գոյություն ունի «կայուն զարգացում» հասկացողությունը, որը սահմանափակ ու չվերականգվող ռեսուրսների այնպիսի օգտագործումն է, որը համ կբավարարի ներկա սերնդի պահանջները, համ էլ ապագա սերնդներինը:  :Smile:  Ամեն ինչ էդքան էլ սարսափելի վիճակում չէ, ինչքան որ դու ես կարծում:




> Լավ խորհուրդներ են, իհարկե բոլորը չի, որ կարելի ա կիրառել կամ միշտ կիրառել (օրինակ՝ անպայման ուղիղ չվերթներից օգտվելը, կամ ասենք ավտոմեքենայի բացառումը), բայց դե մի մասն էլ որ արվի, շատ լավ ա: Մերսի լավ թեմայի համար 
> 
> հ.գ. Եթե բազմամգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ են պետք, ու չգիտեք, թե՞ որտեղից ճարեք, գրեք ինձ: Հենդմեյդ հրաշալի բաներ կառաջարկեմ՝ լավ գներով


Մի քանի ամիս ա Բոլոնյայի բոլոր գլխավոր փողոցներում մեծ շինարարություն էր, պարզվում է փողոցների լայնքը 1/3-ով նվազեցնում են՝ դրա հաշվին հեծանվուղիներ կառուցելու համար:

Իսկ Իտալիայում ինձ ինչը զարմացրեց, որ սուպերմարկետներում պլաստիկ տոպրակները վճարով էին՝ հատը 10 ցենտ: Էդ 10 ցենտը էս թանկուկրակ երկրում իրենից մեծ բան չի ներկայացնում, բայց արի ու տես, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը դրանից չի օգտվում: Փոխարենը բոլորը սուպերմարկետ են գալիս կտորից տոպրակներով, պայուսակներով ու մեկ մեկ նույնիսկ չամադաններով  :Smile:  Էս էլ էն դեպքում, որ սուպերմարկետների տոպրակները բիոպլաստմասից են արտադրված ու օգտագործելուց հետո էլ վերամշակում են:

Իսկ Հայաստանում մի բան ես առնում, միանգամից 10 տոպրակի մեջ են դնում:



> Էդ կարբոնային ոտնահետք փոքրացնելը նույնն է, որ քո աշխատավարձից պահումներ անեն՝ թոշակները բարձրացնելու համար: Չե՞ս ասի՝ դոդն ու սաշիկը էդքան փող են ուտում տարեկան, ինձնի՞ց եք հատուցում ուզում:
> 
> Ծույլ մարդու զբաղմունք է: Ավելի լավ է տարեկան մեկ ծառ տնկել ու պայքարել եղած անտառների ոչնչացման դեմ, քան կալկուլյատորով կարբոնային ոտնահետք չափելը:


Ռայ, դու հանգիստ կարաս ոչ մի կետն էլ չանես, մի հոգու արած չարածից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվի: Բայց երբ որ հասարակությունը ինքը հասկանա վտանգը ու սկսի մասսայաբար իր կյանքում փոփոխություններ կատարել, լիքը բան կփոխվի: Գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ ծառ տնկելը քիչ ա, էդ նույն ա, ինչ հրդեհը փորձես պիպետկայով հանգցնել: Հարցը մենակ անտառահատումները չեն, այլ մարդկանց ապրելակերպ ու սահմանափակ ռեսուրսների անպատասխանատու ու անխնա օգտագործելը:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Օքեյ, ուրեմն հնարավորինս մտածի ինքդ ոնց անես, որ մխտռես բնությունը:
> 
> Իսկ ես կմտածեմ համ գլոբալ խնդիրների համար, համ էլ կաշխատեմ իմ բաժին համը չհանել:


 :Smile:  Դու համառորեն հրաժարվում ես հասկանալ, թե ես ինչ եմ ասում, ու ինձ մեղադրում ես բաների մեջ, որոնք իմ ասածի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն:

----------


## Rhayader

Ռուֆ, կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց պատկերացրու՝ լիճ, կողքը գործարան ու գյուղ: Գործարանը թափոններ լցնի լճի մեջ, իսկ գյուղի բնակիչներն այնտեղ միզեն: Ու դու սկսես պայքարել, որ գյուղացիները քիչ միզեն լճի մեջ, որ ջուրը չաղտոտվի

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ան, ճիշտ ես, ես մի քանի աղբյուրներից էի օգտվել ու մոռացա էս կետը ներառել: Մենակ թե էս մի կետը էդքան էլ կատեգորիկ չի հնչում  Նախ առաջարկվում է նվազեցնել կարմիր մսի օգտագործումը, հետո հրաժարվել կարմիր մսից, ու իդեալական դեպքում նոր դառնալ բուսակեր:
> 
> Անասնապահությունն ու հատկապես տավարաբուծությունը ջերմոցային գազերի ամենամեծ արտանետողներից մեկն են: Մեկ կովը տարվա ընթացքում մթնոլորտ է արտանետում 70-120կգ մեթան, որը 23 անգամ ավելի վտանգավոր գազ է գլոբալ տաքացման համար քան CO2-ը: Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ մեկ կովը մի տարվա ընթացքում 2 տոննա 300կգ CO2 է բաց թողնում: Թեմայի առաջին գրառման մեջ նշեցի, որ գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ մեկ մարդու տարեկան արտանետումը պետք է լինի 2 տոննա: Տավարի մսից հրաժարվելով ամբողջ աշխարհին շատ մեծ բարեգործություն կանենք: Ի դեպ ոչ բոլոր մսամթերքներն են էդքան վտանգավոր, ներքևում բերել եմ օրինակներ, թե մեկ կգ միսը քանի կիլոգրամ CO2 է արտանետում: Տավարի մսի փոխարեն խոզի ու հավի միս օգտագործելով բավականին կկրճատենք ջերմոցային գազերի արտանետումը մթնոլորտ:
> 
> տավար	34.6կգ
> գառ           17.4կգ
> խոզ    	6.35կգ
> հավ    	4.57կգ


Ռուֆ ջան, բա կովերին չուտե՞նք, որ քիչ գազեր արտազատեն: 
Համ էլ ածխաթթու գազ միշտ էլ կենդանիների կողմից արտադրվել ա ու էդ վատ չի՝ ձեռի հետ հաշվի թե էդ խեղճ ու կրակ կովերի արտադրած ածխաթթու գազով տարեկան ինչքան թթվածին ու ածխաջրեր են սինթեզվում:
Բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ շուտվանից հավասարակշռված ա:

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using Tapatalk 4

----------

boooooooom (11.08.2013), Chuk (11.08.2013), Rhayader (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապ, ես չեմ ասում, թե դրանք վատ բաներ են: Ես ասում եմ, որ դրանց տված օգուտը, նույնիսկ գլոբալ մասշտաբներով կիրառվելու դեպքում, չնչին է լինելու:
> 
> Բացատրեմ, թե ինչու բերեցի քիչ շնչելու օրինակը: Թթվածին ծախսելը վատ բան չի: Ածխաթթու գազ անջատելը՝ նույնպես: Խնդիր է, երբ այդ ածխաթթու գազը ֆոտոսինթեզի ընթացքում չի վերածվում թթվածնի ու ածխաջրերի:
> 
> Գլոբալ մասշտաբի կարելի էր լիքը ավելի օգտակար բաներ հասցնել: Օրինակ՝ պահանջել ԱՄՆ-ից, որ դադարեցնի աղքատացրած ուրանից փամփուշտների օգտագործումը: Ֆրեոնային սառնարանների անվտանգ վերամշակումը, արտադրությունից հանելը: Աղբի տեսակավորումը: Պլաստիկի վերամշակումն ու երկրորդային օգտագործումը: Եվ այլն:
> 
> Այդ «կարբոնային ոտնահետք փոքրացնելն» ավելի շատ մոդայի խնդիր է, քան բնությանն իրական օգուտ տալու: Բայց այն ընդամենը օգնում է մարդկանց պասիվ եղանակով խիղճները հանգստացնել ու չմտածել հիմնական խնդրի մասին:
> 
> Իրականում նման միջոցներով մենք կարող ենք միայն մի բան որոշել՝ մեր երեխանե՞րն են փողոցներում հակագազերով ման գալու, թե՞ թոռները:


Ռայ դու համ շատ ճիշտ ես համ էլ շատ սխալ: Իրականում գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարի համար շատ ավելի լայնամասշտաբ միջոցառումներ պետք է անել, քան իմ նշածներն են ու ցավոք գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարում ԱՄՆ-ը ավելի շատ խանգարում է, քան օգնում: Վառ ապացույցը՝ Կյոտոյի պրոտոկոլի ձախողումն է: Ամերիկայի բնակչի միջին կարբոնային ոտնահետքը ամենաբարձրն է աշխարհում ու ԱՄՆ-ն ամենաշատն է ածխածին արտանետում մթնոլորտ... բայց... Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Եվրոպան ու զարգացող երկրներից շատերն էլ պակասը չեն: Ու հավատա, Եվրոպայում ի տարբերություն ԱՄՆ-ի, բնակիչները շատ ավելի են մտահոգված գլոբալ տաքացմամբ ու իրենց երկրների մասշտաբներով բավականին լուրջ միջոցառումներ են անում: Ի դեպ, երբ մոտ ապագայում գլոբալ տաքացումը սկսի լուրջ հետևանքներ թողնել մեր առօրյա կյանքի վրա, Հայաստանի նման զարգացող երկրները շատ ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմների առաջ կկանգնեն, քան զարգացած երկրները, որոնք գոնե որոշակի ինֆրաստրուկտուրա են զարգացրել (վերականգնվող էլեկտրաէներգիայի արտադրություն, վերամշակում և այլն), նոր տեխնալոգիաներ են զարգացրել ու վերջիվերջո որոշակի ռեսուրսներ ունեն պրոբլեմները գոն մասամբ լուծելու համար:

Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ նստել, ձեռքերը ծալել ու ամեն ինչ ԱՄՆ-ի վրա բարդելն ավելի սխալ է, քան ընթացքում գոնե փորձել ինչ-որ մի բան անելը, մանավանդ որ արածիցդ քեզ օգուտից բացի վնաս չի չկա:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2013), Rhayader (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ուլուանա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ դու համ շատ ճիշտ ես համ էլ շատ սխալ: Իրականում գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարի համար շատ ավելի լայնամասշտաբ միջոցառումներ պետք է անել, քան իմ նշածներն են ու ցավոք գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարում ԱՄՆ-ը ավելի շատ խանգարում է, քան օգնում: Վառ ապացույցը՝ Կյոտոյի պրոտոկոլի ձախողումն է: Ամերիկայի բնակչի միջին կարբոնային ոտնահետքը ամենաբարձրն է աշխարհում ու ԱՄՆ-ն ամենաշատն է ածխածին արտանետում մթնոլորտ... բայց... Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Եվրոպան ու զարգացող երկրներից շատերն էլ պակասը չեն: Ու հավատա, Եվրոպայում ի տարբերություն ԱՄՆ-ի, բնակիչները շատ ավելի են մտահոգված գլոբալ տաքացմամբ ու իրենց երկրների մասշտաբներով բավականին լուրջ միջոցառումներ են անում: Ի դեպ, երբ մոտ ապագայում գլոբալ տաքացումը սկսի լուրջ հետևանքներ թողնել մեր առօրյա կյանքի վրա, Հայաստանի նման զարգացող երկրները շատ ավելի լուրջ պրոբլեմների առաջ կկանգնեն, քան զարգացած երկրները, որոնք գոնե որոշակի ինֆրաստրուկտուրա են զարգացրել (վերականգնվող էլեկտրաէներգիայի արտադրություն, վերամշակում և այլն), նոր տեխնալոգիաներ են զարգացրել ու վերջիվերջո որոշակի ռեսուրսներ ունեն պրոբլեմները գոն մասամբ լուծելու համար:
> 
> Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ նստել, ձեռքերը ծալել ու ամեն ինչ ԱՄՆ-ի վրա բարդելն ավելի սխալ է, քան ընթացքում գոնե փորձել ինչ-որ մի բան անելը, մանավանդ որ արածիցդ քեզ օգուտից բացի վնաս չի չկա:


Ռուֆ, նորից կրկնեմ, քո ասած կետերից ոչ մեկը վատ բան չի: Ես ինքս հեծանիվով եմ տեղաշարժվում, ինչքան դա հնարավոր է, ձգտում եմ խուսափել ցելոֆանե տոպրակներից, բնության գրկում պլաստիկե աղբը, նաև ուրիշների թողած, հավաքում եմ, գրպաններիցս հաճախ սիգարետի հոտ է գալիս, որովհետև բիչոկներս գրպանում եմ պահում, երբ աղբաման չկա մոտակայքում: Ինչպես ցանկացած էկո-գիտակից մարդ, որին քո այս կետերն ասելու կարիք առանձնապես չկա:

Մյուս կողմից՝ լիքը մարդիկ ցանկանում են զգալ, որ մոլորակի համար դրական բան են անում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուզում են այդ գիտակցությունն ունենալ՝ նվազագույն ջանքեր կիրառելով: Իրենց հեշտ եղանակ ցույց տալով դու իրենց շեղում ես իրական վտանգից: Իրենք իրենց «կարբոնային ոտնահետքը» փոքրացնում են ու զարմանում, թե ինչու է էկոլոգիական վիճակը շարունակում վատանալ: Ու ենթադրում, որ բավականաչափ շատ մարդիկ չեն իրենց «կարբոնային ոտնահետքը» փոքրացրել: Ու գնում բուսակեր են դառնում (էլի պայքարի պասիվ-ագրեսիվ ձև), վհուկների որսով զբաղվում, բայց եթե առաջարկես ուսումնասիրեն Կիոտոյի պրոտոկոլն ու բողոքի ցույցի մասնակցել ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան դիմաց, բնավ հավես չեն ունենա:

Մարդկանց դժգոհությունը մոլորակի էկոլոգիակական վիճակից ոչ թե պետք է բավարարել, այլ աճեցնել ու ուղղորդել: Մարդկանց մեծ մասն իրականում պարզապես հրաժարվում է գիտակցել մոլորակի իրական վիճակի աղետալիության աստիճանն ու մտածում է, որ շշալցված ջրից հրաժարվելով կարող է կանգնեցնել գլոբալ տաքացումը:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ ջան, բա կովերին չուտե՞նք, որ քիչ գազեր արտազատեն: 
> Համ էլ ածխաթթու գազ միշտ էլ կենդանիների կողմից արտադրվել ա ու էդ վատ չի՝ ձեռի հետ հաշվի թե էդ խեղճ ու կրակ կովերի արտադրած ածխաթթու գազով տարեկան ինչքան թթվածին ու ածխաջրեր են սինթեզվում:
> Բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ շուտվանից հավասարակշռված ա:
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using Tapatalk 4


Բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ շուտվանից հավասարակշված էր... մինչև 1769թ-ը երբ Ջեյմս Ուոտտը պատենտավորեց շոգեշարժիչը: Այ ինդուստրիալ հեղափոխությունից հետո հավասարակշռությունը խախտվեց, երբ մարդկությունը սկսեց ածուխ ու նավթ օգտագործել՝ մթնոլորտ արտանետելով ավելի շատ CO2, քան բնությունը ի վիճակի էր վերամշակել: Իրականում երկրագնդի բիոսֆերան ու օվկիանոսները տարեկան մոտ 770 գիգատոն CO2 է արտանետում մթնոլորտ, իսկ մարդկային գործունեությունը, ածխի ու նավթի այրումը՝ ընդամենը 26 գիգատոն: Մենակ թե էն 770 գիգատոնը բնությունը կարողանում է ֆոտոսինթեզել ու դարձնել թթվածին, իսկ հավելյալ 26 գիգատոնը չի վերմշակվում: Առաջին հայացքից էդ 26-ը էդքան էլ մեծ թիվ չի, բայց եթե ամեն տարի էդ 26-ին նոր 26 ավելացնես (տարեկան էս թիվը աճում է), հսկայական թիվ կստացվի:

Իսկ կովերը մինչև ուտելդ են հասցնում էդքան գազ արտանետել:

----------

melancholia (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քանի որ նույն հարցն է շոշափվում էս երկու գրառումներում, միանգամից երկուսին փորձեմ պատասխանել.




> Ուլուանայի գրառումը կշնորհակալեի, եթե չօգտագործվեր «ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք» արտահայտությունը։ 
> 
> Եթե մսամթերքի արտադրության հարցը չլինի, արոտավայրերն զգալիորեն կկրճատվեն, բնությունն էլ ավելի քիչ կաղտոտվի, բայց կենդանական ծագման այլ մթերքներից հրաժարվելն աբսուրդ եմ համարում։ Համենայն դեպս նշեմ, որ «աբսուրդ» բառը չէր վերաբերում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր առողջ սնվելու իրենց ձգտման արդյունքում կամովի հրաժարվում են կենդանական ծագման մթերքներից։





> Միս, ձու, կաթ չուտելն առողջության վրա բացասական չի ազդում: Ահամ:


Առնվազն կարմիր մսի վնասակարությունն արդեն նույնիսկ ավանդական բժշկությունն է սկսել ընդունել, իսկ ձվի ու կաթնամթերքի հարցը դեռ վիճելի է, բայց շատերի համար դրանք էլ են որոշակիորեն համարվում ավելի շատ վնասակար, քան օգտակար սննդամթերք։ Համենայնդեպս, համաձայն եմ, որ զուտ բնապահպանական նկատառումներով կաթնամթերքից ու ձվից հրաժարվելը, եթե իրականում համարում ես օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ ու անփոխարինելի սնունդ, իմաստ չէր ունենա ուղղակի։

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից ջնջվել են մի քանի անձնական հարթության գրառումներ, մի քանի գրառումից հեռացվել են անձնական հարթության, պիտակումներ պարունակող հատվածները: Հուսով եմ, որ այսքանով կսահմանափակվենք ու էլ նման գործողության դիմելու կարիք չեմ ունենա:*

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

Մեկ էլ՝ մի մոռացե՛ք, որ մի անգամ ենք ապրում էս կյանքում  :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Enna Adoly (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Առնվազն կարմիր մսի վնասակարությունն արդեն նույնիսկ ավանդական բժշկությունն է սկսել ընդունել, իսկ ձվի ու կաթնամթերքի հարցը դեռ վիճելի է, բայց շատերի համար դրանք էլ են որոշակիորեն համարվում ավելի շատ վնասակար, քան օգտակար սննդամթերք։ Համենայնդեպս, համաձայն եմ, որ զուտ բնապահպանական նկատառումներով կաթնամթերքից ու ձվից հրաժարվելը, եթե իրականում համարում ես օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ ու անփոխարինելի սնունդ, իմաստ չէր ունենա ուղղակի։


Ավանդական բժշկությունը հոմոթերապի՞ան է  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեկ էլ՝ մի մոռացե՛ք, որ մի անգամ ենք ապրում էս կյանքում


Մարի, մի անգամ ենք ապրում, բայց մեզնից բացի էլի մարդիկ են ապրում, ու մեզնից հետո էլ շարունակելու են ապրել, այնպես որ մեր «մի անգամ ապրելն» իրենց վրա էլ է հետք թողնում:

----------

Enna Adoly (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Հարդ (12.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ռուֆ, նորից կրկնեմ, քո ասած կետերից ոչ մեկը վատ բան չի: Ես ինքս հեծանիվով եմ տեղաշարժվում, ինչքան դա հնարավոր է, ձգտում եմ խուսափել ցելոֆանե տոպրակներից, բնության գրկում պլաստիկե աղբը, նաև ուրիշների թողած, հավաքում եմ, գրպաններիցս հաճախ սիգարետի հոտ է գալիս, որովհետև բիչոկներս գրպանում եմ պահում, երբ աղբաման չկա մոտակայքում: Ինչպես ցանկացած էկո-գիտակից մարդ, որին քո այս կետերն ասելու կարիք առանձնապես չկա:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից՝ լիքը մարդիկ ցանկանում են զգալ, որ մոլորակի համար դրական բան են անում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուզում են այդ գիտակցությունն ունենալ՝ նվազագույն ջանքեր կիրառելով: Իրենց հեշտ եղանակ ցույց տալով դու իրենց շեղում ես իրական վտանգից: Իրենք իրենց «կարբոնային ոտնահետքը» փոքրացնում են ու զարմանում, թե ինչու է էկոլոգիական վիճակը շարունակում վատանալ: Ու ենթադրում, որ բավականաչափ շատ մարդիկ չեն իրենց «կարբոնային ոտնահետքը» փոքրացրել: Ու գնում բուսակեր են դառնում (էլի պայքարի պասիվ-ագրեսիվ ձև), վհուկների որսով զբաղվում, բայց եթե առաջարկես ուսումնասիրեն Կիոտոյի պրոտոկոլն ու բողոքի ցույցի մասնակցել ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան դիմաց, բնավ հավես չեն ունենա:
> 
> Մարդկանց դժգոհությունը մոլորակի էկոլոգիակական վիճակից ոչ թե պետք է բավարարել, այլ աճեցնել ու ուղղորդել: Մարդկանց մեծ մասն իրականում պարզապես հրաժարվում է գիտակցել մոլորակի իրական վիճակի աղետալիության աստիճանն ու մտածում է, որ շշալցված ջրից հրաժարվելով կարող է կանգնեցնել գլոբալ տաքացումը:


Սոֆ, եթե խնդիրը գնա նրան, որ գլոբալ խնդիրները մղվեն հետին պլան, ապա տեսականորեն ճիշտ կլինես: Բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ դու ծայրահեղացնում ես:

Կարճ ասած.
- Թեմայում նշված բոլոր կետերը, համարում եմ (բացի մսի թեմայից), որ պետք է հնարավորինս լայնորեն կիրառելի դարձնել, հնարավորինս մեծ քանակով մարդկանց կողմից,
- Պետք է հետապնդել նաև գլոբալ խնդիրները, այդ թվում բացատրելով, որ էս նշված խնդիրների կատարումը կարևոր, բայց անհրաժեշտ քայլեր են:


Հիմա քեզ երեք հարց տամ, որոնց պատասխաններդ, իրականում, գիտեմ.
- Մարդը պայքարում է գլոբալ խնդիրների համար: Միաժամանակ էս թեմայում նշվածները չանի՞:
- Մարդը չի պայքարում գլոբալ խնդիրների համար, բայց դու գիտես, որ իրեն կարող ես համոզել միանալ պայքարիդ: Բայց միաժամանակ չհորդորե՞ս ՆԱԵՎ նշված քայլերն անել:
- Մարդը չի պայքարում գլոբալ խնդիրների, ու գիտես, որ չես էլ կարող իրեն պայքարի դաշտ բերել: Գոնե նենց չանե՞ս, որ էս նշված քայլերն անի:

Դու մի տեսակ ոնց-որ էս երեք հսկայական խմբերն անտեսես ու մտածես միայն էն խմբի մասին, ով նշված քայլերն անելու պատճառով գլոբալ խնդրի համար չի պայքարելու: Ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ նման խումբը ամենափոքրն է նշվածներից:

----------

Հարդ (12.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Բնության մեջ ամեն ինչ շուտվանից հավասարակշված էր... մինչև 1769թ-ը երբ Ջեյմս Ուոտտը պատենտավորեց շոգեշարժիչը: Այ ինդուստրիալ հեղափոխությունից հետո հավասարակշռությունը խախտվեց, երբ մարդկությունը սկսեց ածուխ ու նավթ օգտագործել՝ մթնոլորտ արտանետելով ավելի շատ CO2, քան բնությունը ի վիճակի էր վերամշակել: Իրականում երկրագնդի բիոսֆերան ու օվկիանոսները տարեկան մոտ 770 գիգատոն CO2 է արտանետում մթնոլորտ, իսկ մարդկային գործունեությունը, ածխի ու նավթի այրումը՝ ընդամենը 26 գիգատոն: Մենակ թե էն 770 գիգատոնը բնությունը կարողանում է ֆոտոսինթեզել ու դարձնել թթվածին, իսկ հավելյալ 26 գիգատոնը չի վերմշակվում: Առաջին հայացքից էդ 26-ը էդքան էլ մեծ թիվ չի, բայց եթե ամեն տարի էդ 26-ին նոր 26 ավելացնես (տարեկան էս թիվը աճում է), հսկայական թիվ կստացվի:
> 
> Իսկ կովերը մինչև ուտելդ են հասցնում էդքան գազ արտանետել:


Բայց որ չուտեմ ավելի շատ կարտազատեն  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, կարելի ա կանաչապատված տարածքներն ավելացնելու վրա աշխատել, 26 Գիգատոնը հնարավորինս նվազեցնել, բայց ոչ թե մարդկանց զրկել միս ուտելուց ու ասել, որ կենդանիները ածխաթթու գազե ն արտազատում, հիմա դու ուզում ես վերացնե՞նք կովերին, էլ չբուծե՞նք:
Կարծում եմ գիտես թե մի քանի խոզի զանգվածը մի տարվա ընթացքում ինչքան ա աճում, էդ ի՞նչ պիտի ցանես իրանց բնակության վայրում, որ էդքան բերք ստանաս, էն էլ առանց պեստիցիդների, պարարտանյութերի ինսեկտիցիդների օգտագործման, էլ չեմ ասում որ սննդային արժեքով միսը շատ ա տարբերվում բուսական սննդից ու պետք ա բույսերի ավելի շատ տեսակներ ցանես էդ տարբերությունը կոմպենսացնելու համար:

Ի դեպ ես էլ բուսակերների դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ, ուրախ եմ որ իրանք կան, որովհետև եթե էդքան մարդ միս ուտեր, միսը կթանկանար  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013)

----------


## մարիօ

> Մարի, մի անգամ ենք ապրում, բայց մեզնից բացի էլի մարդիկ են ապրում, ու մեզնից հետո էլ շարունակելու են ապրել, այնպես որ մեր «մի անգամ ապրելն» իրենց վրա էլ է հետք թողնում:


Հո՞ չենք դնելու ու մեզ ամեն ինչից զրկենք… :Think:

----------


## Freeman

> Առնվազն կարմիր մսի վնասակարությունն արդեն նույնիսկ ավանդական բժշկությունն է սկսել ընդունել,


Չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվեմ, բայդ Էդ ե՞րբ:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, նորից կրկնեմ, քո ասած կետերից ոչ մեկը վատ բան չի: Ես ինքս հեծանիվով եմ տեղաշարժվում, ինչքան դա հնարավոր է, ձգտում եմ խուսափել ցելոֆանե տոպրակներից, բնության գրկում պլաստիկե աղբը, նաև ուրիշների թողած, հավաքում եմ, գրպաններիցս հաճախ սիգարետի հոտ է գալիս, որովհետև բիչոկներս գրպանում եմ պահում, երբ աղբաման չկա մոտակայքում: Ինչպես ցանկացած էկո-գիտակից մարդ, որին քո այս կետերն ասելու կարիք առանձնապես չկա:
> 
> Մյուս կողմից՝ լիքը մարդիկ ցանկանում են զգալ, որ մոլորակի համար դրական բան են անում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ ուզում են այդ գիտակցությունն ունենալ՝ նվազագույն ջանքեր կիրառելով: Իրենց հեշտ եղանակ ցույց տալով դու իրենց շեղում ես իրական վտանգից: Իրենք իրենց «կարբոնային ոտնահետքը» փոքրացնում են ու զարմանում, թե ինչու է էկոլոգիական վիճակը շարունակում վատանալ: Ու ենթադրում, որ բավականաչափ շատ մարդիկ չեն իրենց «կարբոնային ոտնահետքը» փոքրացրել: Ու գնում բուսակեր են դառնում (էլի պայքարի պասիվ-ագրեսիվ ձև), վհուկների որսով զբաղվում, բայց եթե առաջարկես ուսումնասիրեն Կիոտոյի պրոտոկոլն ու բողոքի ցույցի մասնակցել ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան դիմաց, բնավ հավես չեն ունենա:
> 
> Մարդկանց դժգոհությունը մոլորակի էկոլոգիակական վիճակից ոչ թե պետք է բավարարել, այլ աճեցնել ու ուղղորդել: Մարդկանց մեծ մասն իրականում պարզապես հրաժարվում է գիտակցել մոլորակի իրական վիճակի աղետալիության աստիճանն ու մտածում է, որ շշալցված ջրից հրաժարվելով կարող է կանգնեցնել գլոբալ տաքացումը:


 :Jpit: 
Ռայ, ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան դիմաց ցույցից էլ ավելի անիմաստ ու ժամանակը վատնող բան չեմ կարող պատկերացնել:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է շշալցված ջրի վտանգներին 15 րոպե տրամադրիր ու կարդա իմ էս էսսեյը շշալցված ջրի մասին:

Եթե ալարում եք կարդալ, ներկայացնեմ համառոտ բովանդակությունը: Մի խմեք շշալցված ջուր, հատկապես Հայաստանում, որովհետև շշի մեջ նույն ծորակի ջուրն է (շատ հաճախ ավելի կեղտոտ), նույն ջուրը, որը կարող եք խմել ծորակից ձեր վրա են վաճառում մոտ 100 անգամ ավելի թանկ գնով, շշալցված ջրի արտադրությունն ու տրանսպորտացիան շատ մեծ քանակի CO2 է արտանետում մթնոլորտ ու քանի որ Հայաստանում պլաստմասսան չի վերամշակվում, էդ պլաստմասսան վերջում գնում է բնության գիրկ:

----------


## Sagittarius

Բուսակերնե՛ր, իմ՝ միս ուտելու իրավունքից յան տվե՛ք: Թե չէ ստեղ հեսա արյուն ա թափվելու  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), Rhayader (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), մարիօ (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ի դեպ, նշված կետերում խոսվում էր շշալցված ջրի ու պլաստիկ տոպրակների մասին, բայց դրանց վերամշակման ու վերաօգտագործման մասին կարծես խոսք չեղավ,  միգուցե հեղինակը համարել է, որ դա ինքնին հասկանալի է, քանի որ նորմալ երկրներում գոյություն ունի recycling երևույթը, երբ աղբը թե՛ հասարակական վայրերում, թե իրենց տներում մարդիկ տեսակավորված են հավաքում ու համապատասխան ձևով էլ «հանձնում», այսինքն՝ օգտագործման համար արդեն անպիտան պլաստիկ ու ապակյա իրերն ու իրերի մնացորդներն առանձին, թղթե ու ստվարաթղթե թափոններն առանձին, մնացած աղբը՝ առանձին, որպեսզի առաջին երկուսը հետագայում վերամշակվեն ու նորից օգտագործվեն։ Համենայնդեպս, իմ՝ Հայաստանում ապրած ժամանակ էդ պրակտիկան կարծես իսպառ բացակայում էր, վերջին տարիներին այցելություններիս ընթացքում էլ էդ հարցում չեմ նկատել որևէ փոփոխություն, ինչը շատ տխուր է։ Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչքան նյութ է անիմաստ վատնվում, որ կարող էր վերաօգտագործվել, ու ինչքան է դրանից ավելանում մթնոլորտ արտանետվող թույնը։ 

Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանի բնապահպաններն էս հարցով ընդհանրապես հետաքրքրվում են ու որևէ բան նախաձեռնում են, թե չէ, բայց հաստատ արժե, հատկապես որ հեչ դժվար չի, կարծում եմ, ընդամենը պետք ա էդ պրակտիկան մտցնել, ու կկիրառվի։ Հա, մի քիչ ավելի դժվար ա, քան ամբողջ աղբը մի տեղ լցնելը, ու համոզված եմ, որ շատ մարդիկ իրենց նեղություն չեն տա էդ մի քանի վայրկյանից մի քանի րոպե ժամանակը աղբն առանձնացնելուն տրամադրելու համար, բայց հաստատ կգտնվեն նաև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր կանեն դա։ Նույնիսկ եթե բնակչության չնչին մասն անի, էլի բան ա, իսկ ժամանակի ընթացքում անողների թիվը, համոզված եմ, կաճի։

----------

melancholia (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հո՞ չենք դնելու ու մեզ ամեն ինչից զրկենք…


Մարի ջան, շարունակիր «մի անգամ ապրել», պարզապես իմացիր, որ քեզանից հետո եկող սերունդները կարող է նույնիսկ էդ մի անգամ ապրելու հնարավորությունն էլ չունենան  :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ի դեպ, նշված կետերում խոսվում էր շշալցված ջրի ու պլաստիկ տոպրակների մասին, բայց դրանց վերամշակման ու վերաօգտագործման մասին կարծես խոսք չեղավ,  միգուցե հեղինակը համարել է, որ դա ինքնին հասկանալի է, քանի որ նորմալ երկրներում գոյություն ունի recycling երևույթը, երբ աղբը թե՛ հասարակական վայրերում, թե իրենց տներում մարդիկ տեսակավորված են հավաքում ու համապատասխան ձևով էլ «հանձնում», այսինքն՝ օգտագործման համար արդեն անպիտան պլաստիկ ու ապակյա իրերն ու իրերի մնացորդներն առանձին, թղթե ու ստվարաթղթե թափոններն առանձին, մնացած աղբը՝ առանձին, որպեսզի առաջին երկուսը հետագայում վերամշակվեն ու նորից օգտագործվեն։ Համենայնդեպս, իմ՝ Հայաստանում ապրած ժամանակ էդ պրակտիկան կարծես իսպառ բացակայում էր, վերջին տարիներին այցելություններիս ընթացքում էլ էդ հարցում չեմ նկատել որևէ փոփոխություն, ինչը շատ տխուր է։ Պատկերացրեք, թե ինչքան նյութ է անիմաստ վատնվում, որ կարող էր վերաօգտագործվել, ու ինչքան է դրանից ավելանում մթնոլորտ արտանետվող թույնը։ 
> 
> Չգիտեմ՝ Հայաստանի բնապահպաններն էս հարցով ընդհանրապես հետաքրքրվում են ու որևէ բան նախաձեռնում են, թե չէ, բայց հաստատ արժե, հատկապես որ հեչ դժվար չի, կարծում եմ, ընդամենը պետք ա էդ պրակտիկան մտցնել, ու կկիրառվի։ Հա, մի քիչ ավելի դժվար ա, քան ամբողջ աղբը մի տեղ լցնելը, ու համոզված եմ, որ շատ մարդիկ իրենց նեղություն չեն տա էդ մի քանի վայրկյանից մի քանի րոպե ժամանակը աղբն առանձնացնելուն տրամադրելու համար, բայց հաստատ կգտնվեն նաև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր կանեն դա։ Նույնիսկ եթե բնակչության չնչին մասն անի, էլի բան ա, իսկ ժամանակի ընթացքում անողների թիվը, համոզված եմ, կաճի։


Վերամշակման մասին ես էի խոսել: ՈՒ ոչ միայն վերամշակման, այլ նաև տեսակավորման:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայ, ԱՄՆ դեսպանատան դիմաց ցույցից էլ ավելի անիմաստ ու ժամանակը վատնող բան չեմ կարող պատկերացնել:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է շշալցված ջրի վտանգներին 15 րոպե տրամադրիր ու կարդա իմ էս էսսեյը շշալցված ջրի մասին:
> 
> Եթե ալարում եք կարդալ, ներկայացնեմ համառոտ բովանդակությունը: Մի խմեք շշալցված ջուր, հատկապես Հայաստանում, որովհետև շշի մեջ նույն ծորակի ջուրն է (շատ հաճախ ավելի կեղտոտ), նույն ջուրը, որը կարող եք խմել ծորակից ձեր վրա են վաճառում մոտ 100 անգամ ավելի թանկ գնով, շշալցված ջրի արտադրությունն ու տրանսպորտացիան շատ մեծ քանակի CO2 է արտանետում մթնոլորտ ու քանի որ Հայաստանում պլաստմասսան չի վերամշակվում, էդ պլաստմասսան վերջում գնում է բնության գիրկ:


Ի միջի այլոց, կարդացեք էսսեն անպայման:

----------

Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բայց որ չուտեմ ավելի շատ կարտազատեն 
> Իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ, կարելի ա կանաչապատված տարածքներն ավելացնելու վրա աշխատել, 26 Գիգատոնը հնարավորինս նվազեցնել, բայց ոչ թե մարդկանց զրկել միս ուտելուց ու ասել, որ կենդանիները ածխաթթու գազե ն արտազատում, հիմա դու ուզում ես վերացնե՞նք կովերին, էլ չբուծե՞նք:
> Կարծում եմ գիտես թե մի քանի խոզի զանգվածը մի տարվա ընթացքում ինչքան ա աճում, էդ ի՞նչ պիտի ցանես իրանց բնակության վայրում, որ էդքան բերք ստանաս, էն էլ առանց պեստիցիդների, պարարտանյութերի ինսեկտիցիդների օգտագործման, էլ չեմ ասում որ սննդային արժեքով միսը շատ ա տարբերվում բուսական սննդից ու պետք ա բույսերի ավելի շատ տեսակներ ցանես էդ տարբերությունը կոմպենսացնելու համար:
> 
> Ի դեպ ես էլ բուսակերների դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ, ուրախ եմ որ իրանք կան, որովհետև եթե էդքան մարդ միս ուտեր, միսը կթանկանար


Ֆրիմեն, տավարի միս քիչ օգտագործելով կամ չօգտագործելով տավարաբուծությունը աշխարհով կկրճատվի  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ անտառահատումների ներկա տեմպերը հաշվի առնելով ծառ տնկելով էդ 26 գիգատոնը կանխելն անհնարին է: Իդեալականը նավթից ընդհանրապես հրաժարվելն է, ինչը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ անհնար է նավթային ընկերությունների լոբբինգի ու գերտերությունների շահերի պատճառով:

Բայց նորից եմ ասում, որ հիմա պրոբլեմը միայն ածխաթթու գազը չէ, այլ բոլոր տեսակի ռեսուրսների ճիշտ օգտագործումը: Ու դրանում որևէ առաջընթացի հասնելու համար նախ պետք է փորձեք մեր ապրելակերպը փոխել՝ սկսելով փոքր քայլերից  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վերամշակման մասին ես էի խոսել: ՈՒ ոչ միայն վերամշակման, այլ նաև տեսակավորման:


Էս թեմայու՞մ։ Չգտա տենց գրառում։ Ինչևէ, եթե գրել ես, ոչինչ, մի հատ էլ թող գրվի, վնաս չկա։

Չնայած հարցի ձևով չէի հնչեցրել, բայց հիմա կոնկրետ հարց տամ. Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես զբաղվու՞մ են էդ հարցով։ Որևէ տեղ կիրառվու՞մ ա աղբի տեսակավորումը։

----------


## Chuk

> Էս թեմայու՞մ։ Չգտա տենց գրառում։ Ինչևէ, եթե գրել ես, ոչինչ, մի հատ էլ թող գրվի, վնաս չկա։
> Չնայած հարցի ձևով չէի հնչեցրել, բայց հիմա կոնկրետ հարց տամ. Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես զբաղվու՞մ են էդ հարցով։ Որևէ տեղ կիրառվու՞մ ա աղբի տեսակավորումը։


Մի քանի տեղ հատուկ աղբամաններ են դրած պլաստիկե շշերի համար (էս պահին Ազատության հրապարակը հիշեցի), բայց թե դրա հետ հետո ինչ են անում, Աստված գիտի: Կարող ա գալոչկան ստանում ու տանում են մնացած աղբի հետ Սովետաշենի զիբիլանոց:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Շինարար (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիմեն, տավարի միս քիչ օգտագործելով կամ չօգտագործելով տավարաբուծությունը աշխարհով կկրճատվի


Ո՞ր երկրում են ամենաշատը կովերը, ճիշտ ա, Հնդկաստանում




> Ի դեպ անտառահատումների ներկա տեմպերը հաշվի առնելով ծառ տնկելով էդ 26 գիգատոնը կանխելն անհնարին է: Իդեալականը նավթից ընդհանրապես հրաժարվելն է, ինչը բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ անհնար է նավթային ընկերությունների լոբբինգի ու գերտերությունների շահերի պատճառով:
> 
> Բայց նորից եմ ասում, որ հիմա պրոբլեմը միայն ածխաթթու գազը չէ, այլ բոլոր տեսակի ռեսուրսների ճիշտ օգտագործումը: Ու դրանում որևէ առաջընթացի հասնելու համար նախ պետք է փորձեք մեր ապրելակերպը փոխել՝ սկսելով փոքր քայլերից


Բայց զոռով միս չուտելը ճիշտ քայլ չի  :Smile:  Թե խի՞ նայի վերևի գրառումներում, իսկ շշալցված ջուր օգտագործելը ֆինանսապես էլ ա վնաս: Դրա համար մեր գյուղում խմելու ջուր քաշելուց հետո երևի մի անգամ եմ գնել, էդ էլ ահագին շոգին քայլել էի, մտած Նաիրի հիվանդանոց, բուֆետում ամենասառն էդ էր  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի քանի տեղ հատուկ աղբամաններ են դրած պլաստիկե շշերի համար (էս պահին Ազատության հրապարակը հիշեցի), բայց թե դրա հետ հետո ինչ են անում, Աստված գիտի: Կարող ա գալոչկան ստանում ու տանում են մնացած աղբի հետ Սովետաշենի զիբիլանոց:


Բժշկականի մոտ էլ մի քանի հատ կա, բայց ոնց-որ դրանց վրայի գրածը անընթեռնելի ա, կամ էլ մարդիկ չգիտեն թե պլաստիկ շիշը ինչ ա, որովյետև դրանց մեջ բիճոկից մինչև բանանի կլեպ գցում են  :Wink:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Էս թեման հաստա՞տ էսօր է բացվել  :Blink: 
Մոտս դեժավյու է: Հիշում եմ, որ կար էսպիսի թեմա, ու հենց Ռուֆուսի մատն էլ խառն էր մեջը...

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Բժշկականի մոտ էլ մի քանի հատ կա, բայց ոնց-որ դրանց վրայի գրածը անընթեռնելի ա, կամ էլ մարդիկ չգիտեն թե պլաստիկ շիշը ինչ ա, որովյետև դրանց մեջ բիճոկից մինչև բանանի կլեպ գցում են


Հա, էդ օպերայինն էլ ա տենց, ինչ ասես մեջը կա: Ավելին, կողքերը որ սովորական աղբամաններ կան, դրանց մեջ էլ ինչ ասես կա՝ էդ թվում պլաստիկ շշեր: Մի խոսքով մի կողմից չգիտեմ, թե իրականում դրանք զուտ գալոչկայի համար են, թե չէ, հետո վերամշակման տանում են, թե չէ, մյուս կողմից մի տեսակ ակնհայտ ա, որ մերոնք հիմնականում թքած ունեն, որ տենց բան կա:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի քանի տեղ հատուկ աղբամաններ են դրած պլաստիկե շշերի համար (էս պահին Ազատության հրապարակը հիշեցի), բայց թե դրա հետ հետո ինչ են անում, Աստված գիտի: Կարող ա գալոչկան ստանում ու տանում են մնացած աղբի հետ Սովետաշենի զիբիլանոց:


Ահավոր ա... Հասարակական վայրերում դեռ էդքան շատ չի լինի թափոնը, ինչքան մարդկանց տներում։ Բայց դե տներում կիրառելու համար էլ պիտի վերևից կազմակերպվի ամեն ինչ։ 

Ժող, բայց կարելի ա մի բան նախաձեռնել, ասենք, Ֆեյսբուքում էլ քննարկումներ սկսել ու գաղափարն առաջ տանել։ Ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան։ Որովհետև ախր դրա շնորհիվ խնայած ռեսուրսները գործադրվող ջանքերից անհամեմատ ավելի շատ են, ու էդ հաշվի առնելով՝ չկիրառելը մեղք ա ուղղակի...

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի երկու խոսք էլ վերամշակման մասին... Զարգացած երկրներից շատերն իրականում աղբը չեն էլ վերամշակում: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում վերամշակման հանձնած պլաստմասայի չնչին տոկոսն է վերամշակվում, մնացածը ուղարկում են Հնդկաստան կամ Չինաստան, որտեղ մոտ 30%-ն են վերամշակում, իսկ մնացածը կամ այրում են, կամ աղբանոցներում են թափում:

Բայց օրինակ Իտալիայում վերամշակման ինդուստրիան շատ լավ վիճակում է: Բոլոնյայում աղբի սորտավորումը պարտադիր չէ, բայց բնակչության մեծ մասը սորտավորում է: Ընդ որոում պիտի սորտավորես 5 տեղ՝ չսորտավորվածը առանձին, պլաստմասսան առանձին, թուղթը առանձին, օրգանական աղբը առանձին, ալյումինն ու ապակին առանձին: Օրգանական աղբից էլեկրտականություն են ստանում ու պարարտանյութ, ընդ որում էլեկրտականության մի մասով բավարարում են վերամշակող գործարանների էներգետիկ պահանջները, իսկ մյուսը էլ ցանցի միջոցով վաճառում են բնակչության վրա: Իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչը գրեթե ամբողջությամբ վերամշակում են:

Իսկ Ֆլորենցիայում վիճակն ավելի լուրջ է: Կենտրոնում ապրողները աղբ կարող են թափել միայն առավոտյան 7:30-8-ը, ընդ որում շաբաթվա տարբեր օրերին տարբեր տեսակի աղբ պիտի թափեն: Եթե մի օր աղբ չթափես, կտուգանեն (չնայած չեմ կարծում, որ իրոք տուգանում են, ավելի շատ մարդկանց վախեցնելու համար է):

Ընդ որում Իտալիայում աղբի վերամշակումը 0-ից չեն սկսել, նախ մարդկանց սովորեցրել են աղբը սորտավորել, ու մի քանի տարի անց նոր սկսել են էդ սորտավորված աղբը քիչ քիչ վերամշակել: Էնպես որ լավ է, որ Հայաստանում էլ են սորտավորումից սկսել, հույս ունենանք, շուտով կսկսեն նաև վերամշակել:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), Sagittarius (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ո՞ր երկրում են ամենաշատը կովերը, ճիշտ ա, Հնդկաստանում


Ֆրիմեն, էլի համ ճիշտ ես, համ էլ սխալ: Բայց մտածի, դու ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունես հնդիկին ասես, որ տավարաբուծությամբ չզբաղվի, երբ որ կովը իրենց սրբազան կենդանին է, կամ Ֆարերյան կղզիների բնակչությանը ասես, որ կետեր ու դելֆիններ չորսան, որովհետև իրենք սիրուն են ու պուպուշ, երբ որ էդ մարդկանց դիետան ամբողջությամբ կետերի ու դելֆինների մսից է կազմված, կամ Աֆրիկայի ինչ-որ ցեղի ասես, որ որսորդությամբ չզբաղվեն, որովհետև էդ կենդանիները ոչնչացման եզրին են կանգնած, մինչդեռ էդ մարդիկ եթե որս չանեն, սովից կմեռնեն:

Դրա համար ինչ որ դու ինքդ կարաս անես, արա, մնացածը թող ուրիշների գիտակցության վրա  :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիմեն, էլի համ ճիշտ ես, համ էլ սխալ: Բայց մտածի, դու ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունես հնդիկին ասես, որ տավարաբուծությամբ չզբաղվի, երբ որ կովը իրենց սրբազան կենդանին է, կամ Ֆարերյան կղզիների բնակչությանը ասես, որ կետեր ու դելֆիններ չորսան, որովհետև իրենք սիրուն են ու պուպուշ, երբ որ էդ մարդկանց դիետան ամբողջությամբ կետերի ու դելֆինների մսից է կազմված, կամ Աֆրիկայի ինչ-որ ցեղի ասես, որ որսորդությամբ չզբաղվեն, որովհետև էդ կենդանիները ոչնչացման եզրին են կանգնած, մինչդեռ էդ մարդիկ եթե որս չանեն, սովից կմեռնեն:
> 
> Դրա համար ինչ որ դու ինքդ կարաս անես, արա, մնացածը թող ուրիշների գիտակցության վրա


Ես չեմ էլ փորձում ու ճիշտն ասած ես կովի միս չեմ սիրում, դրա համար ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ օրինակը խոզերի վրա եմ բերել, բայց եթե ես ուզում եմ կով ուտեմ, նույն կերպ ոչ մեկ ինձ իրավունք չունի խանգարելու, ամեն դեպքում չեմ ուզում էս թեմայում բուսակերությունը քննարկենք, դրա համար ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ միս չուտելը էնքան էլ էկոլոգիապես օգտակար չի, ինչքան թվում ա առաջին հայացքից: Աշխատում եմ մնացած  ձևերով քչացնեմ վնասը որ  կարող եմ տալ, բայց հարցեր կան որ չափից դուրս չափազանցված են, դրա համար քո էն տաս կետերին պոստին շնորհակալություն էի հայտնել (չնայած էլի ոչ բոլորի հետ եմ համաձայն), իսկ 11-րդի աբսուրդ լինելը փորձել էի ցուց տալ հաջորդ գրառումներից մի քանիսով:

Էսսեդ ընդհանուր նայել եմ, բայց նորմալ չկարացա ուսումնասիրեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես չեմ էլ փորձում ու ճիշտն ասած ես կովի միս չեմ սիրում, դրա համար ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ օրինակը խոզերի վրա եմ բերել, բայց եթե ես ուզում եմ կով ուտեմ, նույն կերպ ոչ մեկ ինձ իրավունք չունի խանգարելու, ամեն դեպքում չեմ ուզում էս թեմայում բուսակերությունը քննարկենք, դրա համար ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ միս չուտելը էնքան էլ էկոլոգիապես օգտակար չի, ինչքան թվում ա առաջին հայացքից: Աշխատում եմ մնացած  ձևերով քչացնեմ վնասը որ  կարող եմ տալ, բայց հարցեր կան որ չափից դուրս չափազանցված են, դրա համար քո էն տաս կետերին պոստին շնորհակալություն էի հայտնել (չնայած էլի ոչ բոլորի հետ եմ համաձայն), իսկ 11-րդի աբսուրդ լինելը փորձել էի ցուց տալ հաջորդ գրառումներից մի քանիսով:
> 
> Էսսեդ ընդհանուր նայել եմ, բայց նորմալ չկարացա ուսումնասիրեի


Ֆրիմեն, գրածս ոչ աբսուրդ է, ոչ էլ չափազանցություն  :Smile:  Եթե ինձ չես հավատում, կարող ես ինտերնետում որոնում կատարես, ու լիքը աղբյուրներ կգտնես կոնկրետ տավարաբուծության մասին: Ու էլի եմ կրկնում, որ խոսքը ոչ թե ընդհանրապես անասնապահության մասին է, այլ հենց տավարաբուծության մասին, որը մի քանի անգամ ավելի կարբոն ինտենսիվ ինդուստրիա է, քան օրինակ խոզաբուծությունն ու թռչնաբուծությունը (չնայած սրանք էլ պակաս վտանգավոր չեն):

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիմեն, գրածս ոչ աբսուրդ է, ոչ էլ չափազանցություն  Եթե ինձ չես հավատում, կարող ես ինտերնետում որոնում կատարես, ու լիքը աղբյուրներ կգտնես կոնկրետ տավարաբուծության մասին: Ու էլի եմ կրկնում, որ խոսքը ոչ թե ընդհանրապես անասնապահության մասին է, այլ հենց տավարաբուծության մասին, որը մի քանի անգամ ավելի կարբոն ինտենսիվ ինդուստրիա է, քան օրինակ խոզաբուծությունն ու թռչնաբուծությունը (չնայած սրանք էլ պակաս վտանգավոր չեն):


Ես միս ու մսամթերք օգտագործելն էի աբսուրդ համարում: Իսկ քո ասածի համար հարցնում էի, թե ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, կով չբուծե՞նք, նկատի ունենալով՝ թքա՞ծ են մարդկանց վրա, որ կովը ֆինանսների միակ կամ ամենամեծ աղբյուրն ա, արոտավայրերի փոխարեն ի՞նչ սարքենք,  քաղա՞ք, հա՞նք թե՞ գործարան, որ նախկին անասնաբույծերն աշխատեն, տենց մեթանն ավելի շատ չի՞լինի: Համ էլ ինձ թվում ա ոչխարներն էկոլոգիային ավելի վնաս են քան կովերը

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ամեն անգամ ցանկացած բուսակերի գրառում կարդալիս ես ինձ արնախում մանյակ եմ զգում ::}:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Chuk (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (12.08.2013), Rhayader (11.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Իմիջայլոց գերմանացիք պլաստիկ շշերի համար pfand ունեն՝ շշի համար 25 ցենտ վճարում ես, որը վերադարձնելուց հետ ես ստանում: Լավ մեթոդ ա, Հայաստան էլ պետք է մտցնեն:

----------

Chuk (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (12.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմիջայլոց գերմանացիք պլաստիկ շշերի համար pfand ունեն՝ շշի համար 25 ցենտ վճարում ես, որը վերադարձնելուց հետ ես ստանում: Լավ մեթոդ ա, Հայաստան էլ պետք է մտցնեն:


Հարյուր տոկոս աշխատող կլիներ, բայց մերոնք չեն անի  :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

> Իմիջայլոց գերմանացիք պլաստիկ շշերի համար pfand ունեն՝ շշի համար 25 ցենտ վճարում ես, որը վերադարձնելուց հետ ես ստանում: Լավ մեթոդ ա, Հայաստան էլ պետք է մտցնեն:


Տենց մի բան ապակե շշերի հետ կապված կար Հայաստանում, բայց մեկ ա մեծ մասը թափում էին, չէին օգտագործում :

Ես էս թեմայում մենակ վատատեսական գրառումներ ունեմ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Տենց մի բան ապակե շշերի հետ կապված կար Հայաստանում, բայց մեկ ա մեծ մասը թափում էին, չէին օգտագործում :
> 
> Ես էս թեմայում մենակ վատատեսական գրառումներ ունեմ


Ապակե շշերի համար հիմա էլ կա, շիշը տանում ես, փողով վերցնում են, հետո գործարանը դրանցից վարի չգնացածը լվանում, մշակում, նորից շշալցնում ա: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով են լավ լվանում ու ուրիշ բաներ, բայց գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ լավ էլ հանձնում են շշերը:

----------


## Freeman

> Ապակե շշերի համար հիմա էլ կա, շիշը տանում ես, փողով վերցնում են, հետո գործարանը դրանցից վարի չգնացածը լվանում, մշակում, նորից շշալցնում ա: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով են լավ լվանում ու ուրիշ բաներ, բայց գիտեմ, որ մարդիկ լավ էլ հանձնում են շշերը:


Եսիմ, ուղղակի մեր խանութի օրինակով ասեցի քչերն են հանձնում, նոր գարեջուր վերցնելուց շշերի կեսն էինք տալիս:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ամեն անգամ ցանկացած բուսակերի գրառում կարդալիս ես ինձ արնախում մանյակ եմ զգում


Մի քիչ արյուն խմել ու բաց թողնելն ավելի հումանիստական ա, քան մորթել, ուտելը  :Wink:

----------

Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի քիչ արյուն խմել ու բաց թողնելն ավելի հումանիստական ա, քան մորթել, ուտելը


Եթե էդ խմածի տեղը հետո քոր չի գալիս  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> Լավ թեմա է ։
> 
> Շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց դե մի կարևոր կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ .
> 
> *11. Հրաժարվեք մսեղեն ու ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք սպառելուց կամ գոնե աշխատեք հնարավորինս նվազեցնել։* 
> 
> Ներկայումս մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը զարգացած արդյունաբերական երկրներում կազմում է ամբողջ գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքի մոտ 40%–ը։ Արոտավայրերը զբաղեցնում են երկրագնդի ցամաքի 26%–ը, իսկ անասնակերի արտադրության համար օգտագործվում է բոլոր վարելահողերի մոտ մեկ երրորդը։ Համաձայնեք, որ լուրջ թվեր են։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը մի շարք պատճառներով ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնում երկրագնդի համար. արոտավայրերի շահագործում, կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար ծախսվող մեծ քանակությամբ բերք, ջրային ռեսուրսներ, ջրային միջավայրերի աղտոտում մորթված կենդանիների թափոններով և այլն։ Ցանկության դեպքում հեշտությամբ կարող եք դրա վերաբերյալ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա գտնել ինտերնետում, թեև կարծում եմ՝ պատկերն ընդհանուր առմամբ պիտի որ պարզ լինի գրածիցս։


Մի հատ էլ օրենք ընդունեք, որ խորոված անելը քրեորեն պատժվի  :Beee:

----------

Freeman (11.08.2013), Ձայնալար (12.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տավարի միս ու կաթնամթերք չուտելով բնությունը պաշտպանելը աբսուրդ ա: Թե ինչի, ուշոտ կկիսվեմ:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էս բուսակերությունը, ոնց որ հոմիկների թեման. ոնց ուզում ես փակի, մի տեղից էլի դուրս ա գալիս   :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), CactuSoul (11.09.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (12.08.2013), Ձայնալար (12.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (12.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Մի հատ էլ օրենք ընդուեք, որ խորոված անելը քրեորեն պատժվի


Բա, Արմեն ջան տենում ես ինչից են ուզում մեզ զրկեն  :LOL: 



Էն էլ հանուն ինչ-որ շարիկի՝ 
 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

armen9494 (11.08.2013), Moonwalker (12.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), Sagittarius (11.08.2013), Աթեիստ (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Արամ (12.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ժողովուրդ, էս թեման բուսակերության մասին չի. մի հատ դադարեցրեք։

----------

Alphaone (11.08.2013), Chuk (11.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ժողովուրդ, էս թեման բուսակերության մասին չի. մի հատ դադարեցրեք։


Թող բուսակերները ամեն առիթով մեր միսը չուտեն, մենք էլ կդադարեցնենք  :Tongue:

----------

armen9494 (11.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), Rammstein (11.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.08.2013), Վոլտերա (11.08.2013), Տրիբուն (12.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Ռուֆ, երևի արժի մի քիչ մանրամասնել, թե էդ «կարբոնային ոտնահետք» ասելով՝ ինչ է հասկացվում, ու բացի դրանից մի քիչ ինֆորմացիա տալ գլոբալ տաքացման, ինչպես նաև էդ երկուսի միջև կապի մասին։
Եթե իհարկե հավես ու ժամանակ ունես։

----------

Աթեիստ (11.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուֆ-ուֆ, ժող, խիղճն էլ ա լավ բան, էս ինչքա՞ն եք գրել: Մարդ մի քանի օրով ոտը չքաշի ստեղից  :Sad:  

Լավ, հիմա անցնենք թեմային:

Ուրեմն, ընդհանուր առմամբ ես ճիշտ եմ համարում, որ մարդ ա իր համար բնապահպանական հարցերով զբաղվի: Այսինքն՝ ես ինքս օրինակ ձգտում եմ շատ մեծ վնասներ չտալ՝ անընդհատ վերօգտագործելով ցելոֆանե տոպրակները (վերջին կես տարվա մեջ սուպերմարկետից ընդամենը երեք անգամ եմ տոպրակ առել): Դե հասարակական տրանսպորտից էստեղ գոնե գրեթե չեմ օգտվում: Միրգ-բանջարեղենը հիմնականում շուկայից եմ առնում, որտեղ տոննաներով փաթեթավորում չկա: Ձգտում եմ հնարավորինս տեղական միրգ-բանջարեղենից օգտվել ու մենակ սեզոնային, բայց դե միշտ չի ստացվում: Էս անտեր երկրում բանան չի աճում, հո զոռով չի: Թուղթ շատ չեմ օգտագործում, միշտ երկկողմանի եմ տպում (չնայած ստեղի պրինտերների default-ը սենց թե նենց երկկողմանին ա): Ինչ վերաբերում ա շշալցված ջրին, ապա ինձ շիշը պետք ա, դրա համար տենց ամիսը մի երկու շիշ առնում եմ, բայց հետո անընդհատ ծորակի ջուր լցնում:

Ընդհանրապես, էս երկու տարիների ընթացքում ապրելով երեք եվրոպական երկրներում՝ հետաքրքիր հայտնագործություն եմ արել: Մարդիկ ոնց որ մի տեսակ բնապահպանական դաստիարակություն ստացած լինեն, ու ամեն ինչ անելիս մի հատ գցում-բռնում են՝ բնության համար էդ ոնց կլինի: Սկսած պիկնիկի գնալիս ամեն մի թղթի կտորը հավաքելով, վերջացրած հասարակական տրանսպորտը մենակ ծայրահեղ դեպքերին թողնելով: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Հոլանդիայում օրինակ ջահելների մեծ մասը սկի վարորդական իրավունք չունի:

Բայց էս երեք երկրները նաև պետականորեն պայքարում են բնապահպանական աղետների դեմ: Սագիտարիուսն արդեն նշեց պլաստիկե շշերի pfand-ի մասին: Դրանից Հոլանդիայում ու Ֆինլանդիայում էլ կար: Ֆինլանդիայում տեսնել էր պետք զիբիլի տեսակավորման կարևորությունը: Եվրոպական ոչ մի ուրիշ երկրում էդ կարգի տեսակավորվածություն չեմ տեսել, էն որ ամեն քայլափոխին մեկի փոխարեն հինգ հատ աղբաման ա դրած: Դե էլ չեմ ասում, որ հասարակական տրանսպորտը թանկ ա, հեծանիվների ուղիներ կան ամեն տեղ, Հոլանդիայում վարորդական իրավունք հանելն ու ավտո պահելն ահավոր թանկ ա (ինչքան գիտեմ, Գերմանիայում մի քիչ համեմատաբար էժան ա): Դե պլաստիկե տոպրակներն էլ փողով են: 

Բայց... բայց... մի հետաքրքիր բանի մասին պիտի խոսեմ: Ուրեմն նայեք, եթե Հայաստան գան ֆիններ, գերմանացիներ կամ հոլանդացիներ ու սկսեն բնապահպանական պրոպագանդա անել, ես շատ կուրախանամ ու կասեմ՝ հալալ ա, ապրեք: Բայց եթե գան ամերիկացիներ, լուրջ եմ ասում, քամակներին կխփեմ ու ռադ կանեմ: Ախր ահավոր խնդալու ա, երբ ԱՄՆ-ն սկսում ա բնապահպանական հարցերից խոսել: Ասա՝ այ տուֆտաներ, իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք անում ձեր երկրում արտանետումները պակասեցնելու համար: Մի հատ հլը ձեր հասարակական տրանսպորտի հարցը լուծեք, որ անհրաժեշտություն չառաջանա, որ ընտանիքի ամեն անդամ առանձին մեքենա ունենա, հետո նոր խոսացեք:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Հայաստանին, ապա պիտի ասեմ, որ մենք մեր հակաբնապահպանական մղումներով դեռ էդքան կատարելագործված չենք: Ասենք, Հայաստանում մի հատ վարունգը հաստատ փաթեթավորմամբ չես առնի: Մյուս կողմից, հասարակության գիտակցությունն էդքան բարձր չի դեռ: Մարդիկ գնում են քաղաքից դուրս, շուրջը զիբիլանոց արած հետ են գալիս: Էլ չեմ ասում Երևանում տոպրակների գրոհի մասին: Ի դեպ, Հայաստանում էղած ժամանակ ինքս էի էդ տոպրակներին պատերազմ հայտարարել: Երևի որ հետ գամ, կարելի ա մի քիչ ավելի խմբակային գրոհ կազմակերպել, որ խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն:

Ու Հայաստանում մի շա՜տ հետաքրքիր բան էլ նկատեցի: Սովորաբար հեծանվորդները բնությամբ հետաքրքրված մարդիկ են Հայաստանում, բայց արի ու տես մի անգամ հեծանվորդների խմբում լույսի հարց բարձրացավ, ու բոլորը սկսեցին էլեմենտով լույսերը պրոպագանդել՝ պնդելով, թե ինչքան լավն են դրանք: Իսկ իմ ապրած երկրներում, ճիշտ ա, խանութներում վաճառվում են էդ լույսերը, բայց մարդիկ նախընտրում են դինամոները, որովհետև դրանք բնությանն ավելի քիչ վնաս են տալիս:




> Լավ խորհուրդներ են, իհարկե բոլորը չի, որ կարելի ա կիրառել կամ միշտ կիրառել (օրինակ՝ անպայման ուղիղ չվերթներից օգտվելը, կամ ասենք ավտոմեքենայի բացառումը), բայց դե մի մասն էլ որ արվի, շատ լավ ա: Մերսի լավ թեմայի համար 
> 
> հ.գ. Եթե բազմամգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ են պետք, ու չգիտեք, թե՞ որտեղից ճարեք, գրեք ինձ: Հենդմեյդ հրաշալի բաներ կառաջարկեմ՝ լավ գներով


Արտ, ուղիղ չվերթները շատ ավելի հնարավոր բան են, քան մեզ թվում ա: Նայի, ասենք, Երևանից Բեռլին գնացողի մտքով չի անցնում, որ կարա ուղիղ չվերթով Պրագա գնա, էնտեղից գնացք կամ ավտոբուս նստի, չորս ժամից Բեռլինում լինի: Միանգամից Երևան-Մոսկվա-Բեռլին տոմս են առնում: Մի խոսքով, պետք ա տարբերակներ գտնել:

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013), Freeman (11.08.2013), ivy (12.08.2013), Ուլուանա (12.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (11.08.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 5. *Փոխեք տան լուսավորման համակարգը:* Տան բոլոր լամպերը փոխարինեք էլեկտրախնայող LED կամ ցերեկային լամպերով, բացի գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարելուց նաև լիքը փող կխնայեք:


Իրականում էս ամենատուֆտա մեթոդն ա փող խնայելու։ Եթե դնես հաշվես լամպի ու իր ծախսած հոսանքի գները կտեսնես որ հալոգենային լամպի թանկ գինը իր կյանքի ընթացքում իր խնայած հոսանքի գինը չի հանում  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իրականում էս ամենատուֆտա մեթոդն ա փող խնայելու։ Եթե դնես հաշվես լամպի ու իր ծախսած հոսանքի գները կտեսնես որ հալոգենային լամպի թանկ գինը իր կյանքի ընթացքում իր խնայած հոսանքի գինը չի հանում


Ներս, տուֆտա չի, մի քիչ որ պարապ լինեմ, քեզ կոնկրետ թվերով ու հաշվարկներով կապացուցեմ, թե LED լույսերի անցնելով ինչքան փող կխնայես  :Jpit:  Հաշվարկները մի տեղ ունեմ, պրոստո հիմա ալարում եմ գտնեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ուղիղ չվերթները շատ ավելի հնարավոր բան են, քան մեզ թվում ա: Նայի, ասենք, Երևանից Բեռլին գնացողի մտքով չի անցնում, որ կարա ուղիղ չվերթով Պրագա գնա, էնտեղից գնացք կամ ավտոբուս նստի, չորս ժամից Բեռլինում լինի: Միանգամից Երևան-Մոսկվա-Բեռլին տոմս են առնում: Մի խոսքով, պետք ա տարբերակներ գտնել:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, Բյուր  :Smile: 
Բայց գնալով ավելի ու ավելի եմ կոմպլեքսավորվում, որտև էս վերջին շրջանում արդեն որերորդ մարդն ես ու որերորդ դեպքն ա, որ գրածս սխալ են հասկանում  :Jpit:  Ի՞նչ ա, սկսել եմ մտքերս տենց վա՞տ ձևակերպել  :Sad: 

Բյուր, գրել էի «իհարկե բոլորը չի, որ կարելի ա կիրառել կամ *միշտ կիրառել*», ինչը նշանակում ա, որ կան դեպքեր, որ ուղղակի չես կարող ընտրել թեկուզ նույն մի չվերթով յոլա գնալը, եթե ոչ տեխնիկապես հնարավոր չլինելու, ապա ասենք ժամանակի խնդրի ու այլ պատճառներով: Չէի ասել, թե անհնար ա: Թե չէ որ շատ խորանանք, կարելի ա ասենք ընդհանրապես ասենք առանց ինքնաթիռի շատ դեպքերում յոլա գնալ: Ու լիքը նման դեպքեր: Բայց էնպես չի, որ հաստատ կարող ես սկզբունք դնել, որ չէ, ես բնությանը օգուտ տալու համար մի չվերթով եմ գնալու, ու միշտ կարողանաս դա անել: Մանավանդ որ դա էֆեկտիվ միջոց ա միայն էն դեպքում, երբ համատարած բնույթ ա ստանում: Թե չէ էս դեպքում ինչ-որ N քանակի էնտուզիաստներ էդպես կարող են անել, որը բոլորովին բավական չի, որ էն չվերթը, որից դու հրաժարվել ես բնությանն օգնելու համար, ուղղակի չեղյալ հայտարարվի: Կարծում եմ, որ տենց դեպքեր եթե լինեն էլ, շատ քիչ կլինեն: Գոնե հիմա:

----------

Alphaone (12.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Իրականում էս ամենատուֆտա մեթոդն ա փող խնայելու։ Եթե դնես հաշվես լամպի ու իր ծախսած հոսանքի գները կտեսնես որ հալոգենային լամպի թանկ գինը իր կյանքի ընթացքում իր խնայած հոսանքի գինը չի հանում


Համաձայն չեմ, առաջ անիծյալ լամպն ամեն ամիս փոխում էի, մանավանդ մեր նախնադարյան քաղաքի տատանվող հոսանքի պայմաններում, ինչ էս լամպերից եմ դրել, համ աչքերս էլ չեն ցավում, համ իրականում դիտավորյալ ստուգեցի, ավելի քիչ հոսանք է խլում համ էլ ես ամեն ամիս իմ քաշի աստիճան չեմ շալակում, սենյակիս լամպը փոխում  :Tongue:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (12.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իրականում էս ամենատուֆտա մեթոդն ա փող խնայելու։ Եթե դնես հաշվես լամպի ու իր ծախսած հոսանքի գները կտեսնես որ հալոգենային լամպի թանկ գինը իր կյանքի ընթացքում իր խնայած հոսանքի գինը չի հանում


Ներս, գտա, աղբյուրը David MacKay-ի Sustainable Energy without the Hot Air գրքից է: Ի դեպ գիրքն անվճար է, եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եք քաշել ու կարդալ, լիքը նոր բան կբացահայտեք:

Ըստ գրքի օրինակի 10 սովորական incandescent լամպերը՝ 1kW հզորությամբ օրվա մեջ 5 ժամ օգտագործելու դեպքում վատնում են 5kWժամ էներգիա, մինչդեռ 10 low energy լամպերը՝ 0.1kW հզորությամբ ծախսում են ընդամենը 0.5kWժամ էներգիա:

Օսրամի 20W հզորությամբ լամպը նույն լուսավորությունն է տալիս, ինչ սովորական 100W հզորությամբ incandescent լամպը, իսկ լամպի կյանքի տևողությունը 15.000 ժամ է (օրեկան 3 ժամ օգտագործելու դեպքում՝ 12 տարի), մինչդեռ սովորական լամպի կյանքի տևողությունը 1000 ժամ է:

Հիմա ինձ ասա, ավելի էժան է 12 տարվա ընթացքում գնել 15 սովորական լամպ (որն արդեն ավելի թանկ ա գալիս, քան մեկ ցածր հզորության լամպի գինը) ու օգտագործել 1500kW ժամ էներգիա՞, թե գնել մեկ ցածր հզորության լամպ ու օգտագործել ընդամենը 300kW ժամ էներգիա: Դրա համար պետք չէ սպասել, մինչև հին լամպերը փչանան, այլ պետք է փոխել լուսավորությունը հենց հիմա  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆ, երևի արժի մի քիչ մանրամասնել, թե էդ «կարբոնային ոտնահետք» ասելով՝ ինչ է հասկացվում, ու բացի դրանից մի քիչ ինֆորմացիա տալ գլոբալ տաքացման, ինչպես նաև էդ երկուսի միջև կապի մասին։
> Եթե իհարկե հավես ու ժամանակ ունես։


Ռիփ, կանեմ, բայց մնա հետո  :Smile:  Թեման շատ երկար ա ու ժամանակատար  :Smile:

----------

ivy (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, գտա, աղբյուրը David MacKay-ի Sustainable Energy without the Hot Air գրքից է: Ի դեպ գիրքն անվճար է, եթե հետաքրքիր է, կարող եք քաշել ու կարդալ, լիքը նոր բան կբացահայտեք:
> 
> Ըստ գրքի օրինակի 10 սովորական incandescent լամպերը՝ 1kW հզորությամբ օրվա մեջ 5 ժամ օգտագործելու դեպքում վատնում են 5kWժամ էներգիա, մինչդեռ 10 low energy լամպերը՝ 0.1kW հզորությամբ ծախսում են ընդամենը 0.5kWժամ էներգիա:
> 
> Օսրամի 20W հզորությամբ լամպը նույն լուսավորությունն է տալիս, ինչ սովորական 100W հզորությամբ incandescent լամպը, իսկ լամպի կյանքի տևողությունը 15.000 ժամ է (օրեկան 3 ժամ օգտագործելու դեպքում՝ 12 տարի), մինչդեռ սովորական լամպի կյանքի տևողությունը 1000 ժամ է:
> 
> Հիմա ինձ ասա, ավելի էժան է 12 տարվա ընթացքում գնել 15 սովորական լամպ (որն արդեն ավելի թանկ ա գալիս, քան մեկ ցածր հզորության լամպի գինը) ու օգտագործել 1500kW ժամ էներգիա՞, թե գնել մեկ ցածր հզորության լամպ ու օգտագործել ընդամենը 300kW ժամ էներգիա: Դրա համար պետք չէ սպասել, մինչև հին լամպերը փչանան, այլ պետք է փոխել լուսավորությունը հենց հիմա


Ռուֆ անկապ բլթ ա։ Առաջինը երկրորդ և երրորդ պարբերություններիդ գրած թվերը չեն բռնում։ Երկրորդ երբ ինձ ցույց կտաս 12 տարի աշխատած ցերեկային լամպ ճակատդ կպաչեմ  :Jpit:  Անկապ օդի մեջ լաբորատոր պայմաններում կախած լամպերի թվերը չենք հաշվի առնում։ էս մի տարվա մեջ 10000 ժամ կյանքի տևողությամբ 5 հատ Ֆիլիպս լամպ եմ փոխել: Գների տարբերությունն էլ գրե՞մ։ 
Հա ու տականքները սովորական լամպերը արգելել են։  :Sad:

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տավարի միս ու կաթնամթերք չուտելով բնությունը պաշտպանելը աբսուրդ ա: Թե ինչի, ուշոտ կկիսվեմ:


Կիսվեմ ....

Ուրեմն գոյություն ունի feed conversion ratio կամ efficiency հասկացություն: Տավարի մոտ էտ կազմում ա 7:1, երկրներ կան ասում են 20-ի են հասցրել: Էս նշանակում ա, որ 1կգ անասնակերը տավարը դարձնում ա 7 կգ մաքուր միս: Մնացած կենդանիների, այդ թվում խոզերի մոտ էս ցուցանիշը կրկնակի ցածր ա, չհաշված կաթը: Այսինքն, մսից հրաժարվելու դեպքում անասնակերի տակ օգտագործվող հողերը մշակաբույսերի տակ օգտագործելու դեպքում, կոպիտ հաշվարկով 7 անգամ քիչ սնունդ ա ստացվելու, չհաշված քիմիան, որը միանշանակ անհրաժշտ ա բարձր  բերքատվության համար: 

 Բուսակերները թող մտքներից հանեն, որ իրանք դրանով բնապահպանություն են անում: Սեփական առողջության մասին կարող ա հոգում են, էտ էլ վայթեմ լուրջ կասկածելի ա:

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013), Freeman (12.08.2013), Rammstein (12.08.2013), Sagittarius (12.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Փիս մուտիտ եմ արել, չհավատաք  :Jpit: )

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013), Freeman (12.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

1կգ խոտը դառնում ա 7կգ միս  :Jpit: ))) Հորս արև ......  էս կով չի, մոնոպոլիայա .... 

կարճ ասած հակառակն ա - 7կգ խոտն ա դառնում 1կգ միս, ուղղակի կալորիականության հարց կա: Ավելի լավ ա 1կգ միս ուտել, քան 7կգ խոտ: Աչքիս սիրտս փիս սթեյք ա քաշում:

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013), Freeman (12.08.2013), Rammstein (12.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> 1կգ խոտը դառնում ա 7կգ միս ))) Հորս արև ......  էս կով չի, մոնոպոլիայա .... 
> 
> կարճ ասած հակառակն ա - 7կգ խոտն ա դառնում 1կգ միս, ուղղակի կալորիականության հարց կա: Ավելի լավ ա 1կգ միս ուտել, քան 7կգ խոտ: Աչքիս սիրտս փիս սթեյք ա քաշում:


Ավելի լավ ա ոչ մի բան չուտել քան 7 կգ խոտ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Կիսվեմ ....
> 
> Ուրեմն գոյություն ունի feed conversion ratio կամ efficiency հասկացություն: Տավարի մոտ էտ կազմում ա 7:1, երկրներ կան ասում են 20-ի են հասցրել: Էս նշանակում ա, որ 1կգ անասնակերը տավարը դարձնում ա 7 կգ մաքուր միս: Մնացած կենդանիների, այդ թվում խոզերի մոտ էս ցուցանիշը կրկնակի ցածր ա, չհաշված կաթը: Այսինքն, մսից հրաժարվելու դեպքում անասնակերի տակ օգտագործվող հողերը մշակաբույսերի տակ օգտագործելու դեպքում, կոպիտ հաշվարկով 7 անգամ քիչ սնունդ ա ստացվելու, չհաշված քիմիան, որը միանշանակ անհրաժշտ ա բարձր  բերքատվության համար: 
> 
>  Բուսակերները թող մտքներից հանեն, որ իրանք դրանով բնապահպանություն են անում: Սեփական առողջության մասին կարող ա հոգում են, էտ էլ վայթեմ լուրջ կասկածելի ա:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ես ինչից եմ խոսում, դու ինչից: Չգիտեմ ինչ աղբյուրներից ես օգտվել, բայց դա էական չէ: Իսկ էդ 7կգ-ը խոտը մինչև դառնում ա 1կգ միս GHG արտանետումները հաշվարկե՞լ ես: Այ էս գրառման մեջ հաշվարկները գրել եմ: Մեկ կիլոգրամ տավարի մսի կարբոնային ոտնահետքը 34.6կգ CO2 է, ինչ անենք, որ ընդամենը 7կգ խոտից ենք էդ մեկ կիլոն ստանում: Ընդ որում էս թիվը միայն կովի մարսողության ժամանակ արտադրված մեթանն է, կերի մշակման ֆերտիլիզատորների ու պեստիցիդների էկոլոգիական վնասները էս թիվը չի ներառում:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Թե չէ հա, տավարի միսը բավականին սննդարար ուտելիք է, ինչ անենք որ դրա արտադրությունը մեծ վնաս է հասցնում շրջակա միջավայրին:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Համ էլ ամեն ինչ էդքան հեշտ ու միանշանակ չէ: Եթե խնդիրը դրված է հնարավորինս չափ շատ սնունդ ստանալու, հա, միգուցե տավարաբուծությամբ զբաղվելն ա ճիշտ: Իսկ եթե խնդիրը GHG-ն նվազեցնելն է, ավելի ճիշտ է հավ ու խոզ պահել: Իսկ եթե հնարավոր լիներ կովերի հետույքները շլանգ մտցնել, էդ մեթանը հավաքել ու որպես վառելիք օգտագործել, պարզապես իդեալական կլիներ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ես ինչից եմ խոսում, դու ինչից: Չգիտեմ ինչ աղբյուրներից ես օգտվել, բայց դա էական չէ: Իսկ էդ 7կգ-ը խոտը մինչև դառնում ա 1կգ միս GHG արտանետումները հաշվարկե՞լ ես: Այ էս գրառման մեջ հաշվարկները գրել եմ: Մեկ կիլոգրամ տավարի մսի կարբոնային ոտնահետքը 34.6կգ CO2 է, ինչ անենք, որ ընդամենը 7կգ խոտից ենք էդ մեկ կիլոն ստանում: Ընդ որում էս թիվը միայն կովի մարսողության ժամանակ արտադրված մեթանն է, կերի մշակման ֆերտիլիզատորների ու պեստիցիդների էկոլոգիական վնասները էս թիվը չի ներառում:


Ապեր, բա մի կտոր սթեյքի կայֆը իրա կարմիր գինիով հաշվե՞լ ես: Բա ընգերութունով խորոված-քյաբաբը, իրա թթվով ու արաղով: Էս սաղ քո 2 կուբամետր CO2 չարժի՞: 

Կովերին մի կպեք էլի: Բանգա-բութուլկա հավաքելը ճիշտ ա, ծառերին հարգելը ավելի ճիշտ ա, խնայողական լամպուշկեն դաժե կարա ճիշտ լինի, բայց կովի պես ազնիվ անասունի թողած մի գրամ գազից կախվելը սրբապծություն ա:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Chuk (12.08.2013), Freeman (12.08.2013), Sagittarius (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ապեր, բա մի կտոր սթեյքի կայֆը իրա կարմիր գինիով հաշվե՞լ ես: Բա ընգերութունով խորոված-քյաբաբը, իրա թթվով ու արաղով: Էս սաղ քո 2 կուբամետր CO2 չարժի՞: 
> 
> Կովերին մի կպեք էլի: Բանգա-բութուլկա հավաքելը ճիշտ ա, ծառերին հարգելը ավելի ճիշտ ա, խնայողական լամպուշկեն դաժե կարա ճիշտ լինի, բայց կովի պես ազնիվ անասունի թողած մի գրամ գազից կախվելը սրբապծություն ա:


Բա սաղ ձմեռ վառած աթարն ինչ «sustainable» ա։ Ոչ գազ, ոչ էլէկտրոեներգիա‎։ Մաքուր բնական ջերմության աղբյուր։

----------

Տրիբուն (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ապեր, բա մի կտոր սթեյքի կայֆը իրա կարմիր գինիով հաշվե՞լ ես: Բա ընգերութունով խորոված-քյաբաբը, իրա թթվով ու արաղով: Էս սաղ քո 2 կուբամետր CO2 չարժի՞: 
> 
> Կովերին մի կպեք էլի: Բանգա-բութուլկա հավաքելը ճիշտ ա, ծառերին հարգելը ավելի ճիշտ ա, խնայողական լամպուշկեն դաժե կարա ճիշտ լինի, բայց կովի պես ազնիվ անասունի թողած մի գրամ գազից կախվելը սրբապծություն ա:


Ձյաձ, ախր մի գրամ գազ չի, էդ տավարի ծնունդ միջին վիճակագրական կովը մի տարվա ընթացքում սեփական հետույքով միջին վիճակագրական մարդու կենսագործունեության կեսի չափով ջերմոցային գազեր ա արտանետում մթնոլորտ: Մաքքեյի գրքի էս գլուխը կարդա, շատ երկար չի, բայց ալարում եմ թարգմանեմ դնեմ  :Smile: 

Ստեյքի անուն էլ մի տուր, քիչ ա մնում վաղը պրինցիպներիս դավաճանեմ, գնամ տավարի միս առնեմ  :Jpit:  Առանց էդ էլ մի քանի ամիս ա տավարի միս մի անգամ եմ կերել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մի խոսքով, ժող ջան, ձեր վիճակն իրոք տխուր ա  :Jpit:  Բայց ոչինչ, նենց կաշխատեմ ձեր վրա, որ որոշ ժամանակ հետո նույնիսկ armen9494-ը բուսակեր կդառնա  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (12.08.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լամպերից խոսք գնաց՝ սենց կինո հիշեցի անունը Պլանավորած հնացում/Planned obsolescence/Запланированное устаревание։ Լամպերի, տպիչների, հագուստի ու պուպուշ՝ ամեն ինչ վերամշակող, Եվրոպայի մասին։ Եկեք բոլորով նայենք ու գնանք մեր աղբը տեսակավորենք։

Անգլերեն

----------

Արշակ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

Ժողովուրդ, էդ «էներգախնայող» լամպերը իրականում էնքան էլ «էկո» չեն, քանի որ սնդիկ են պարունակում, որը բնությունը խիստ աղտոտում ա։ Այսինքն՝ էն երկրներում որտեղ էդպիսի լամպերի առանձնահատուկ ուտիլիզացիա չի արվում, դրանց օգտագործումը ավելի շատ վնաս ա, քան օգուտ։ Դե Հայաստանում էլ ինչպես գիտենք չի արվում, նենց որ...

Հ. Գ.
Եթե տանը նման լամպ ջարդվի, խորհուրդ ա տրվում ջարդված կտորները որտեղ որ թափվել են մարգանցովկայով մաքրել ու սենյակն օդափոխել։

----------

Chuk (12.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> 
> Բայց... բայց... մի հետաքրքիր բանի մասին պիտի խոսեմ: Ուրեմն նայեք, եթե Հայաստան գան ֆիններ, գերմանացիներ կամ հոլանդացիներ ու սկսեն բնապահպանական պրոպագանդա անել, ես շատ կուրախանամ ու կասեմ՝ հալալ ա, ապրեք: Բայց եթե գան ամերիկացիներ, լուրջ եմ ասում, քամակներին կխփեմ ու ռադ կանեմ: Ախր ահավոր խնդալու ա, երբ ԱՄՆ-ն սկսում ա բնապահպանական հարցերից խոսել: Ասա՝ այ տուֆտաներ, իսկ դուք ի՞նչ եք անում ձեր երկրում արտանետումները պակասեցնելու համար: Մի հատ հլը ձեր հասարակական տրանսպորտի հարցը լուծեք, որ անհրաժեշտություն չառաջանա, որ ընտանիքի ամեն անդամ առանձին մեքենա ունենա, հետո նոր խոսացեք:
> 
> ...


Բյուր էս «տուֆտաների» մոտ նենց չի, որ մարդիկ մեքենա են գնում, որովհետև ավտոբուս չկա: Եթե ավտոբուս, կամ գնացք, կամ մետրո նախատեսեն այն բոլոր ուղղություններով, որ մարդիկ անհրաժեշտաբար պիտի գնան, ապա կստացվի մի հատ ավտոբուս լավագույն դեպքում երեք-չորս հոգու համար, որովհետև բնակչությունը չափազանց «ցբխված» է, տարածություններն էլ մեծ են:
Հիմա էլէկտրական մեքենաների բում է, սնկի պես շատանում են, որովհետև պետությունը լիքը արտոնություններ է տալիս, ասենք քարփուլով երթևեկելու իրավունք անկախ ուղևորների քանակից, անվճար լիցքավորման կայաններ, փարքինգի լավագույն տեղեր և այլն... Բենզինի մաքության ու մեքենաների բենզինային շարժիչների վրա էլ դաժան ստանդարտներ են գործում: Ճանապարհներին միլիոն հատ մեքենա կա, բայց ծուխ չես զգում, Հայաստանում երկու մեքենա դեմդ լինի, խեղդվում ես:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Արտ, ուղիղ չվերթները շատ ավելի հնարավոր բան են, քան մեզ թվում ա: Նայի, ասենք, Երևանից Բեռլին գնացողի մտքով չի անցնում, որ կարա ուղիղ չվերթով Պրագա գնա, էնտեղից գնացք կամ ավտոբուս նստի, չորս ժամից Բեռլինում լինի: Միանգամից Երևան-Մոսկվա-Բեռլին տոմս են առնում: Մի խոսքով, պետք ա տարբերակներ գտնել:


Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Երևան-Պրահա ուղիղ չվերթը ավելի թանկ արժի, քան չեռեզ Պրահա որևէ այլ եվրոպական քաղաք, ապա մարդու յանը պիտի մի քիչ տարած լինի բնապահպանության ողղությամբ, որ սկզբում մի 100-200 թանկ վճարի ուղիղ չվերթի համար, հետո մի բան էլ գնացք-ավտոբուսին վճարի, ու արդյունքում ավելի ուշ տեղ հասնի:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Chuk (12.08.2013), Ուլուանա (12.08.2013)

----------


## Սելավի

Ժողովուրդ  ջան,    որ  այսքան  մարդ այստեղ  հավաքված  մտածում  է    մեր  մոլորակի  մասին,   դա   լավ է:  Լավ է  նաև,   որ  արդեն  գիտակցված   ելքեր  ենք  փնտրում  մեր  մոլորակը  փրկելու    <<գլոբալ  տաքացումից>>:   
Բայց  որ   գիտնականներն  են  կեղծում  այս  <<գլոբալ  տաքացում>>  երևույթի  կապակցությամբ,  ես  սկսում  եմ  կասկածել,  որ  <<գլոբալ  տաքացումը>>  ինչ  որ  կազմակերպություններին  հսկայական  շահույթ  է  բերում:
Գլոբալ  տաքացումը   մարդկության  կողմից  չի  կարող  ոչ  արագացվել,  ոչ  էլ  առավել  ևս  կանխել:  Այս  ամենը    էվալուցիոն  ցիկլ  է,  որի  միջով  պիտի  անցնի  մարդկությունը: Սա  բնական  ընթացք  է,  ինչպես  որ  բնական  ընթացք  է  երկրի  սառելը:
Մարդկությունը  իր  ոչ  մի  արարքով  մեղավոր  չէ  այս  տաքացման  մեջ: 
 Մենք  պետք  է  հասկանանք,  որ  մենք  գտնվում ենք  մեր  զարգացման  այնպիսի  փուլում,  որ  դեռ    անխնա  օկտագործում  ենք  գրեթէ  բոլոր  ռեսուրսները,  կտրում  ենք  ծառերը,  ցամաքեցնում  ենք  հսկայական  ճահիճները,  և  այլն:  Բայց  մեր  կենսաձևը    դեռ  այդքան  զարգացած  չէ,  որ  գտնի  մեկ  այլ  միջոց  իր  գոյությունը  պահելու  և  այդպես  չվարվելու  համար:  Համաձայն  եմ,  որ  կարող  ենք  որոշ  չափով  կրճատել  որոշակի  բաներ,   որպեսզի   չվնասենք  ինքներս  մեզ,  բայց  դե  ես  ընդունում  եմ,  որ  մենք  դեռ  այն  ենք,  ինչ  որ  կանք:  Ինչ  արած,  մենք    էլ  դեռ  գտնվում  ենք  այսպիսի  զրգացածության  փուլում:
Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվում  է  գլոբալ  տաքացմանը,  թե  իբր  մարդիկ  են  մեղավոր,  միայն  մեկ  օրինակ  բերեմ:
Երբ  Իսլանդիայում,  չեմ  հիշում  2010  թե  2009  թվականին  ժայթքեց    Էյաֆյաթլայոքուլ  դժվար  արտասանելի  հրաբուխը,  երկրի  ատմոսֆեր  արտամղեց  այնքան  CO2  և  այլ  թունավոր  գազեր,  որ  ողջ  մարդկությունը   իր  ամբողջ  գոյության  ընթացքում  այդքան   թունավոր  գազ  չի  արտադրել:  Եվ   սա  ընդհամենը  մեկ  հրաբուխը,  իսկ  դուք  գիտեք  թե  քանի  ակտիվ  և  գործող  հրաբուխներ  կան  հենց  հիմա  մեր  մոլորակում,  էլ  չեմ  ասում,  թե  քանի  հսկաներ  են  ժայթքել  դարերի  ընթացքում:
Այնպես  որ,  մարդկությունը  չի  կարող  իր  մի  աննշան  արտադրած  թունավոր  նյութերով և  գազերով,  հավասարակշռությունից  հանել  մի  ամբողջ  համակարգ:  
Բայց  սա  չի  նշանակում,  որ  մենք  պիտի  զանազան  թափոններով  աղտոտենք  մեր  բնակարանը:

----------

boooooooom (12.08.2013), Chilly (12.08.2013), Ձայնալար (12.08.2013), Շինարար (12.08.2013), Տրիբուն (12.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր էս «տուֆտաների» մոտ նենց չի, որ մարդիկ մեքենա են գնում, որովհետև ավտոբուս չկա: Եթե ավտոբուս, կամ գնացք, կամ մետրո նախատեսեն այն բոլոր ուղղություններով, որ մարդիկ անհրաժեշտաբար պիտի գնան, ապա կստացվի մի հատ ավտոբուս լավագույն դեպքում երեք-չորս հոգու համար, որովհետև բնակչությունը չափազանց «ցբխված» է, տարածություններն էլ մեծ են:
> Հիմա էլէկտրական մեքենաների բում է, սնկի պես շատանում են, որովհետև պետությունը լիքը արտոնություններ է տալիս, ասենք քարփուլով երթևեկելու իրավունք անկախ ուղևորների քանակից, անվճար լիցքավորման կայաններ, փարքինգի լավագույն տեղեր և այլն... Բենզինի մաքության ու մեքենաների բենզինային շարժիչների վրա էլ դաժան ստանդարտներ են գործում: Ճանապարհներին միլիոն հատ մեքենա կա, բայց ծուխ չես զգում, Հայաստանում երկու մեքենա դեմդ լինի, խեղդվում ես:


Վիշապ, ես գիտեմ, որ էդտեղ ավտոբուսներ ու գնացքներ չկան: Բայց հասկանու՞մ ես՝ պետականորեն ոչ մի բան չի արվում, որ մարդիկ հրաժարվեն մեքենաներից կամ դեռ մեքենա չունեցողները կարողանան ապրել առանց դրա: Կամ արվում ա, բայց լավ չի արվում: Ասենք, ինչու՞ պետք ա տնից 2կմ հեռու գտնվող սուպերմարկետ մարդիկ մեքենայով գնան: Բա հեծանիվն ինչի՞ համար ա: Օրինակ Նիդեռլանդներն էդ հարցը շատ լավ ա լուծել. պարկինգի գներն անտանելի բարձր են, ավելի բարձր, քան հասարակական տրանսպորտի մի տոմսը, որն էլի բարձր ա: Այսինքն, էստեղ առաջնահերթությունների հարց ա. հեծանիվ, հետո հասարակական տրանսպորտ, հետո նոր մեքենա: ԱՄՆ-ում հասարակական տրանսպորտը խնդիր ա՝ անկախ բնապահպանական հարցերից, ու դա շատ ահավոր ա:

Լավ, ասենք կասես Նիդեռլանդների տարածությունները փոքր են: Վերցնենք Ֆինլանդիան: Էնտեղ էլ մեծ հեռավորությունների հարց կա, բայց նորից մարդիկ մեքենայից օգտվում են ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով, ոչ թե ամեն ստից տեղ երթևեկելու համար:




> Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Երևան-Պրահա ուղիղ չվերթը ավելի թանկ արժի, քան չեռեզ Պրահա որևէ այլ եվրոպական քաղաք, ապա մարդու յանը պիտի մի քիչ տարած լինի բնապահպանության ողղությամբ, որ սկզբում մի 100-200 թանկ վճարի ուղիղ չվերթի համար, հետո մի բան էլ գնացք-ավտոբուսին վճարի, ու արդյունքում ավելի ուշ տեղ հասնի:


One_Way, Երևան-Պրահա ուղիղ չվերթն ավելի էժան ա, հազար անգամ համեմատել եմ:  :Smile:  Ես կոնկրետ բնապահպանական պատճառներից ելնելով չի, որ ուղիղ չվերթներից եմ օգտվում: Ուղղակի զզվում եմ տրանզիտներից: Բայց արդյունքում ձեռի հետ էլ բնապահպանական օգուտ եմ տալիս:

----------

Ռուֆուս (12.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սելավին ճիշտ ա ասում, էս հարցում լիքը մուտիտներ կան: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով,կովի անմեղ տեռի դեմ պայքարելու փոխարեն պետք ա ծառերին պաշտպանել բոլոր ուժերով ու կանաչապատմամբ զբաղվել: Ջրային ռեսուրսների խնայողաբար օգտագործելն ու չաղտոտելն էլ ա լուրջ գործ:

Հ.Գ. հեսա էս գազի թանկացման պատճառով ձմեռը էլի ծառահատումներ են սկսվելու  :Sad:

----------

boooooooom (12.08.2013), Chilly (12.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (12.08.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> One_Way, Երևան-Պրահա ուղիղ չվերթն ավելի էժան ա, հազար անգամ համեմատել եմ:  Ես կոնկրետ բնապահպանական պատճառներից ելնելով չի, որ ուղիղ չվերթներից եմ օգտվում: Ուղղակի զզվում եմ տրանզիտներից: Բայց արդյունքում ձեռի հետ էլ բնապահպանական օգուտ եմ տալիս:


Ազնիվ խոսք, պատահական օր եմ ընտրել:
Էս քեզ Երևան-Պրահան.



Էս էլ Երևան-Պրահա-Բեռլինը.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ժողովուրդ  ջան,    որ  այսքան  մարդ այստեղ  հավաքված  մտածում  է    մեր  մոլորակի  մասին,   դա   լավ է:  Լավ է  նաև,   որ  արդեն  գիտակցված   ելքեր  ենք  փնտրում  մեր  մոլորակը  փրկելու    <<գլոբալ  տաքացումից>>:   
> Բայց  որ   գիտնականներն  են  կեղծում  այս  <<գլոբալ  տաքացում>>  երևույթի  կապակցությամբ,  ես  սկսում  եմ  կասկածել,  որ  <<գլոբալ  տաքացումը>>  ինչ  որ  կազմակերպություններին  հսկայական  շահույթ  է  բերում:
> Գլոբալ  տաքացումը   մարդկության  կողմից  չի  կարող  ոչ  արագացվել,  ոչ  էլ  առավել  ևս  կանխել:  Այս  ամենը    էվալուցիոն  ցիկլ  է,  որի  միջով  պիտի  անցնի  մարդկությունը: Սա  բնական  ընթացք  է,  ինչպես  որ  բնական  ընթացք  է  երկրի  սառելը:
> Մարդկությունը  իր  ոչ  մի  արարքով  մեղավոր  չէ  այս  տաքացման  մեջ: 
>  Մենք  պետք  է  հասկանանք,  որ  մենք  գտնվում ենք  մեր  զարգացման  այնպիսի  փուլում,  որ  դեռ    անխնա  օկտագործում  ենք  գրեթէ  բոլոր  ռեսուրսները,  կտրում  ենք  ծառերը,  ցամաքեցնում  ենք  հսկայական  ճահիճները,  և  այլն:  Բայց  մեր  կենսաձևը    դեռ  այդքան  զարգացած  չէ,  որ  գտնի  մեկ  այլ  միջոց  իր  գոյությունը  պահելու  և  այդպես  չվարվելու  համար:  Համաձայն  եմ,  որ  կարող  ենք  որոշ  չափով  կրճատել  որոշակի  բաներ,   որպեսզի   չվնասենք  ինքներս  մեզ,  բայց  դե  ես  ընդունում  եմ,  որ  մենք  դեռ  այն  ենք,  ինչ  որ  կանք:  Ինչ  արած,  մենք    էլ  դեռ  գտնվում  ենք  այսպիսի  զրգացածության  փուլում:
> Իսկ  ինչ  վերաբերվում  է  գլոբալ  տաքացմանը,  թե  իբր  մարդիկ  են  մեղավոր,  միայն  մեկ  օրինակ  բերեմ:
> Երբ  Իսլանդիայում,  չեմ  հիշում  2010  թե  2009  թվականին  ժայթքեց    Էյաֆյաթլայոքուլ  դժվար  արտասանելի  հրաբուխը,  երկրի  ատմոսֆեր  արտամղեց  այնքան  CO2  և  այլ  թունավոր  գազեր,  որ  ողջ  մարդկությունը   իր  ամբողջ  գոյության  ընթացքում  այդքան   թունավոր  գազ  չի  արտադրել:  Եվ   սա  ընդհամենը  մեկ  հրաբուխը,  իսկ  դուք  գիտեք  թե  քանի  ակտիվ  և  գործող  հրաբուխներ  կան  հենց  հիմա  մեր  մոլորակում,  էլ  չեմ  ասում,  թե  քանի  հսկաներ  են  ժայթքել  դարերի  ընթացքում:
> Այնպես  որ,  մարդկությունը  չի  կարող  իր  մի  աննշան  արտադրած  թունավոր  նյութերով և  գազերով,  հավասարակշռությունից  հանել  մի  ամբողջ  համակարգ:  
> Բայց  սա  չի  նշանակում,  որ  մենք  պիտի  զանազան  թափոններով  աղտոտենք  մեր  բնակարանը:


Սելավի, դու շատ ճիշտ ես, բա որ իմանաս էդ մութ ուժերը ինձ ինչքան փող են տվել թեման բացելու համար, ակումբցիների գրառումների համար տոկոսները չհաշված: Իսկ նենց, ես նյարդերս կնայեմ ու պարզապես չեմ պատասխանի էս գրառմանը, շարունակիր մտածել, որ գլոբալ տաքացնումն ու կլիմայի փոփոխությունները հրեա մասոնների ու եվրոգոմիկների հորինած ա ու աշխարհը լրիվ անիմաստ ա միլիարդավոր դոլարներ ծախսում դրա դեմն առնելու համար:

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի, դու շատ ճիշտ ես, բա որ իմանաս էդ մութ ուժերը ինձ ինչքան փող են տվել թեման բացելու համար, ակումբցիների գրառումների համար տոկոսները չհաշված: Իսկ նենց, ես նյարդերս կնայեմ ու պարզապես չեմ պատասխանի էս գրառմանը, շարունակիր մտածել, որ գլոբալ տաքացնումն ու կլիմայի փոփոխությունները հրեա մասոնների ու եվրոգոմիկների հորինած ա ու աշխարհը լրիվ անիմաստ ա միլիարդավոր դոլարներ ծախսում դրա դեմն առնելու համար:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Ռուֆուս  ջան,  ես  իմ  գրառումով  ամենևին  չեմ  ուզեցել  քեզ  վիրավորեմ  կամ  մեղադրեմ ինչ  որ  բաներում  հարազատս,  ես  պարզապես  իմ  կարծիքն  եմ  գրել,  և  անասելի  հարգում  եմ  նաև  քո  կարծիքը  այս հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  ու  ոչ  միայն  քո  կարծիքը,  այլ  բոլոր  մասնակիցների  կարծիքը:  
Եթե  իմ  գրառումը  նեղացրել  կամ   վիրավորել  է  քեզ,  ես  քեզանից  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում:
Իմ  գրառման  մեջ  ես  չեմ  ասում,  որ  գլոբալ  տաքացում  և  կլիմայի  փոփոխություն  չկա:  Ես  այս  երևույթի  մասին  դեռ  2009  թվականին  եմ  այստեղ  բարձրաձայնել:  
Ես  պարզապես  ասում  եմ,  որ  մարդը  չի  այս  ամենի  մեղավորը,  որ  այս  ամենը  սովորական  մոլորակային  ցիկլ  է: 
Ամեն  դեպքում,  ես  չեմ  ուզում  որ  քեզ  համոզեմ  այս  հարցում  և  դու  համաձայնվես ինձ  հետ,  դու  մտածիր  ինչպես  ուզում  ես: 
Անկախ  նրանից,  թե  դու  ինչպիսի  կարծիք  կունենաս  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  միևնույնն  է,  ես  հարգելու  եմ  քո  կարծիքը,  և  չեմ  փորձելու  փոփոխել  այն:
Կրկին  անգամ  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  քեզանից  Ռուֆուս  ջան:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Chuk (12.08.2013), Արշակ (12.08.2013), Ձայնալար (12.08.2013), Շինարար (12.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Սելավի, դու շատ ճիշտ ես, բա որ իմանաս էդ մութ ուժերը ինձ ինչքան փող են տվել թեման բացելու համար, ակումբցիների գրառումների համար տոկոսները չհաշված: Իսկ նենց, ես նյարդերս կնայեմ ու պարզապես չեմ պատասխանի էս գրառմանը, շարունակիր մտածել, որ գլոբալ տաքացնումն ու կլիմայի փոփոխությունները հրեա մասոնների ու եվրոգոմիկների հորինած ա ու աշխարհը լրիվ անիմաստ ա միլիարդավոր դոլարներ ծախսում դրա դեմն առնելու համար:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


Տնաշեն, մի երկու կոպեկ մեզ էլ տայիր, ասեինք հա էլ կով պետք չի ուտել  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեխականը Բեռլի՞ն :-O Էդ երբվանի՞ց: One Way, ախր ես էլ եմ հազար ձևի նայել, ուղիղը շատ ավելի էժան ա (հատկապես երբ միակողմանի ա պետք): Երեք ամիս առաջ նայածովս նույն օրը Ամստերդամ-Պրագա-Երևանը 600 էր, Պրագա-Երևանը՝ 300-ից մի քիչ շատ: Համարյա կես գին: Ի դեպ, հնարավոր ա, որ Բեռլինի դեպքում ավելի էժան ա, որովհետև պահանջարկը փոքր ա, մարդիկ ավելի շատ աերոֆլոտով են Բեռլին թռնում: Ու էնքան էլ լուրջ գնային տարբերություն չկա ստեղ:

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ նայի, էդ նույն էժան տոմսից ուղիղում էլ կա, ուղղակի sold out ա: Իսկ նույն կատեգորիայի տոմսերում ուղիղն ավելի էժան ա:

----------


## Լուսաստվեր

http://ecoyouth.info/?page_id=131  Այս գրքույկի վերջում նույպես կարող եք հաշվել Ձեր բնապահպանական ոտնահետքը, կան նաև հոըշումներ այն կրճատելու վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Սաղ պարերը պարել էինք, մնացել էր սարի սմբուլը ուտեյինք  :Jpit:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Չեխականը Բեռլի՞ն :-O Էդ երբվանի՞ց: One Way, ախր ես էլ եմ հազար ձևի նայել, ուղիղը շատ ավելի էժան ա (հատկապես երբ միակողմանի ա պետք): Երեք ամիս առաջ նայածովս նույն օրը Ամստերդամ-Պրագա-Երևանը 600 էր, Պրագա-Երևանը՝ 300-ից մի քիչ շատ: Համարյա կես գին: Ի դեպ, հնարավոր ա, որ Բեռլինի դեպքում ավելի էժան ա, որովհետև պահանջարկը փոքր ա, մարդիկ ավելի շատ աերոֆլոտով են Բեռլին թռնում: Ու էնքան էլ լուրջ գնային տարբերություն չկա ստեղ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ նայի, էդ նույն էժան տոմսից ուղիղում էլ կա, ուղղակի sold out ա: Իսկ նույն կատեգորիայի տոմսերում ուղիղն ավելի էժան ա:


Ահա, բայց "տարօրինակաբար" կողքի օրերում էլ է նույն վիճակը, դեպի Բեռլին պրոմո տարիֆ կա, իսկ դեպի Պրահա չկա: Նշանակում է` դեպի Պրահա այդ տարիֆով տեղեր շատ քիչ են եղել, բացառված չէ որ ընդհանրապես չեն էլ եղել: Միջին-ստատիստիկ գնորդի համար ավելի թանկ տարիֆից լուրջ օգուտ չկա:

Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ դու հազար ձև նայել ես, բայց հավատա, ես էլ "առաջին անգամ չեմ ամուսնացած" այդ հարցում: Միակողմանիի դեպքում գաղափար չունեմ, թե ինչպես են գները կազմվում, ոչ մի ճանապարհորդ-գուրու ինձ դեռ չի կարողացել բացատրել, թե ինչու է հաճախ միակողմանի տոմսը հետդարձովից ավելի թանկ: Իսկ այն, թե ինչու է տրանզիտային չվերթը հիմնականում ավելի էժան, քան ուղիղը, հիմա կբացատրեմ:

Ենթադրենք, երևանցի Պողոսին գործերով Վարշավա է պետք գնալ: Լեհական ավիաուղիները նրան առաջարկում են ոչ վատ գին իրենց չվերթին: Բայց դե չեխական ավիաուղիներն էլ էշի ականջում քնած չեն, ու անտեսելով բնապահպանների դժգոհությունները, առաջարկում են Պողոսին թռնել իրենց ինքնաթիռներով, Երևան-Պրահա-Վարշավա: Բայց ի՞նչ գին առաջարկեն, որ Պողոսը համաձայնվի: Եթե լեհականին հավասար կամ ավելի թանկ առաջարկեն, Պողոսը չի համաձայնվի, քանի որ.
- ավելի երկար է թռնելու,
- ռիսկ կա, որ առաջին չվերթի ուշանալու դեպքում երկրորդին չի հասցնի, ու էլ ավելի ուշ տեղ կհասնի,
- ռիսկ կա, որ ուղեբեռը ուշացումով կհասնի կամ ընդհանրապես չի հասնի,
- բացառված չէ, որ Պողոսն էլ StrangeLittleGirl-ի նման զզվում է տրանզիտից,
- բացառված չէ, որ Պողոսն էլ Ռուֆուսի նման բնապահպանության մասին է մտածում:
Այսինքն, չեխականը այս բոլոր թերությունները պիտի կոմպենսացնի ավելի ցածր գնով: Իսկ եթե Պետրոսին պետք է Պրահա թռնել, ապա հակառակ իրավիճակն է: Ինքը ուղիղ, արագ, հարմարավետ, առանց ռիսկերի չվերթ է առաջարկում: Բարի եղիր, ավելի թանկ վճարել:
Միանգամից տուրֆորումներում պարբերաբար հայտնվող հարցին էլ պատասխանեմ. կլինի՞ Երևան-Պրահա-Վարշավա տոմս առնեմ (քանի որ այն ավելի էժան է), բայց Պրահայում ցվրվեմ, Վարշավայի չվերթին չներկայանամ: Ոչ, չի լինի: Մի սեգմենտ բաց թողնելու դեպքում հաջորդ բոլոր սեգմենտները զրոյացվում են: Այսինքն` ցվրվել կարող ես, բայց հետդարձիդ տոմսը կորցնելու գնով:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ահա, բայց "տարօրինակաբար" կողքի օրերում էլ է նույն վիճակը, դեպի Բեռլին պրոմո տարիֆ կա, իսկ դեպի Պրահա չկա: Նշանակում է` դեպի Պրահա այդ տարիֆով տեղեր շատ քիչ են եղել, բացառված չէ որ ընդհանրապես չեն էլ եղել: Միջին-ստատիստիկ գնորդի համար ավելի թանկ տարիֆից լուրջ օգուտ չկա:
> 
> Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ դու հազար ձև նայել ես, բայց հավատա, ես էլ "առաջին անգամ չեմ ամուսնացած" այդ հարցում: Միակողմանիի դեպքում գաղափար չունեմ, թե ինչպես են գները կազմվում, ոչ մի ճանապարհորդ-գուրու ինձ դեռ չի կարողացել բացատրել, թե ինչու է հաճախ միակողմանի տոմսը հետդարձովից ավելի թանկ: Իսկ այն, թե ինչու է տրանզիտային չվերթը հիմնականում ավելի էժան, քան ուղիղը, հիմա կբացատրեմ:
> 
> Ենթադրենք, երևանցի Պողոսին գործերով Վարշավա է պետք գնալ: Լեհական ավիաուղիները նրան առաջարկում են ոչ վատ գին իրենց չվերթին: Բայց դե չեխական ավիաուղիներն էլ էշի ականջում քնած չեն, ու անտեսելով բնապահպանների դժգոհությունները, առաջարկում են Պողոսին թռնել իրենց ինքնաթիռներով, Երևան-Պրահա-Վարշավա: Բայց ի՞նչ գին առաջարկեն, որ Պողոսը համաձայնվի: Եթե լեհականին հավասար կամ ավելի թանկ առաջարկեն, Պողոսը չի համաձայնվի, քանի որ.
> - ավելի երկար է թռնելու,
> - ռիսկ կա, որ առաջին չվերթի ուշանալու դեպքում երկրորդին չի հասցնի, ու էլ ավելի ուշ տեղ կհասնի,
> - ռիսկ կա, որ ուղեբեռը ուշացումով կհասնի կամ ընդհանրապես չի հասնի,
> - բացառված չէ, որ Պողոսն էլ StrangeLittleGirl-ի նման զզվում է տրանզիտից,
> ...


One Way, գուցե Վարշավայի դեպքում դա կարա գործի, բայց վերցրու Ամստերդամը, Բարսելոնան ու մնացած բոլոր քաղաքները, դեպի որտեղ ուղիղի տարբերակ չկա (Բեռլինն էլ էդ թվում): Ես շատ լավ եմ հիշում Մադրիդի պատմությունը, որ ի վերջո ավելի ձեռնտու եղավ Երևան-Պրագա-Մադրիդ առնել, չնայած ահռելի գնի տոմս էր մենակ նրա համար, որ Պրագայից Մադրիդ գնացքը զահլա պատմություն էր ու սարսափելի թանկ: Թե չէ մենակ Պրագա հասնելը նորից կես գին էր:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> One Way, գուցե Վարշավայի դեպքում դա կարա գործի, բայց վերցրու Ամստերդամը, Բարսելոնան ու մնացած բոլոր քաղաքները, դեպի որտեղ ուղիղի տարբերակ չկա (Բեռլինն էլ էդ թվում): Ես շատ լավ եմ հիշում Մադրիդի պատմությունը, որ ի վերջո ավելի ձեռնտու եղավ Երևան-Պրագա-Մադրիդ առնել, չնայած ահռելի գնի տոմս էր մենակ նրա համար, որ Պրագայից Մադրիդ գնացքը զահլա պատմություն էր ու սարսափելի թանկ: Թե չէ մենակ Պրագա հասնելը նորից կես գին էր:


Վերցրեցի: Սքրինշոթներ անելու հավես չկա, բայց Ամստերդամն էլ է ավելի էժան, Բարսելոնան էլ: Ընդ որում Բարսելոնան էդ բոլորից ամենաէժանն է (355 եվրո գնալ-գալը): Մադրիդը նույն գինն է ինչ Պրահան:

----------


## Sagittarius

էսօր գնացի սաղ շաբաթվա համար տավարի սթեյք, խոզի գիրոս ու հավի դոշի ֆիլե առա. վերջում էլ էտ սաղ փաթեթավորեցի թղթե bio տոպրակում ու եկա  :Tongue:

----------

Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Տրիբուն (12.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ծառերը փրկեք, ծառերը: Թուղթ քիչ օգտագործեք, մոդայիկ փեդի դուռ-լուսամուտ-մեբել-պառկետ մի քաշեք, լիքը լավ փոխարինողներ կան: Ջրային ավազանները մաքուր պահեք: Ջուրն էլ խնայողաբար օգտագործեք: Զիբիլը ամեն տեղ մի թափեք, Շրջապատը մաքուր պահեք: Կարճ ասած ապրեք մարդու պես, ոչ թե խոզի ու բնությանը անասելի օգուտ կտաք: Թե չէ ընկել եք, միս ուտեմ պրյամոյ թռնեմ Պրագա, թե բանջար ուտեմ ու չերեզով թռնեմ Բարսելոնա: 

Իսկ գլոբալ առումով, պետք ա ստիպել կառավարությանը որ հնարավորինս շատ ներդրումներ անեն վերականգնվող էներգոտեխնոլոգիների մեջ: Նոր սարքվող շենքերի տանիքներին արևային մարտկոցներ դնեն ու տաք ջուրը գոնե տենց ստանան: Մետրոն ու տրամվայը քաղաքում զարգացնեն: Թե չէ ազգովի մենակ մտածում ենք ռուսից գազը քանի մանեթով թանկ ու էժան առնենք:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), boooooooom (12.08.2013), Chuk (12.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (12.08.2013), Արէա (12.08.2013), Ձայնալար (12.08.2013), Շինարար (12.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Էստեղ էլ կա մի հաշվիչ. էս մեկն ինձ ավելի պարզ թվաց։
Հաշվեցի. իմ ոտնահետքը 3.44 է։ Շատ չի, բայց քիչ էլ չի։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լամպերից խոսք գնաց՝ սենց կինո հիշեցի անունը Պլանավորած հնացում/Planned obsolescence/Запланированное устаревание։ Լամպերի, տպիչների, հագուստի ու պուպուշ՝ ամեն ինչ վերամշակող, Եվրոպայի մասին։ Եկեք բոլորով նայենք ու գնանք մեր աղբը տեսակավորենք։
> 
> Անգլերեն


Հանկարծ ոչ մեկդ չնայեք  :Beee:

----------

Freeman (12.08.2013), Արշակ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էստեղ էլ կա մի հաշվիչ. էս մեկն ինձ ավելի պարզ թվաց։
> Հաշվեցի. իմ ոտնահետքը 3.44 է։ Շատ չի, բայց քիչ էլ չի։


Իմը 3.19 էր: Բայց ես նամուսով մսակեր եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, ես գիտեմ, որ էդտեղ ավտոբուսներ ու գնացքներ չկան: Բայց հասկանու՞մ ես՝ պետականորեն ոչ մի բան չի արվում, որ մարդիկ հրաժարվեն մեքենաներից կամ դեռ մեքենա չունեցողները կարողանան ապրել առանց դրա: Կամ արվում ա, բայց լավ չի արվում: Ասենք, ինչու՞ պետք ա տնից 2կմ հեռու գտնվող սուպերմարկետ մարդիկ մեքենայով գնան: Բա հեծանիվն ինչի՞ համար ա: Օրինակ Նիդեռլանդներն էդ հարցը շատ լավ ա լուծել. պարկինգի գներն անտանելի բարձր են, ավելի բարձր, քան հասարակական տրանսպորտի մի տոմսը, որն էլի բարձր ա: Այսինքն, էստեղ առաջնահերթությունների հարց ա. հեծանիվ, հետո հասարակական տրանսպորտ, հետո նոր մեքենա: ԱՄՆ-ում հասարակական տրանսպորտը խնդիր ա՝ անկախ բնապահպանական հարցերից, ու դա շատ ահավոր ա:
> 
> Լավ, ասենք կասես Նիդեռլանդների տարածությունները փոքր են: Վերցնենք Ֆինլանդիան: Էնտեղ էլ մեծ հեռավորությունների հարց կա, բայց նորից մարդիկ մեքենայից օգտվում են ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտությունից ելնելով, ոչ թե ամեն ստից տեղ երթևեկելու համար:


Լավ էլի Բյուր, ստեղ ամեն ինչ էլ կա :Ճ Դու կգաս ստեղ տեղ ու հեծանիվով կփորձես առևտուր անել սուպերմարկետից տեսնեմ ոնց ես անում: Էս քո համար ամեն օր հաց ու լիմոնադ առնել չի: Մարդիկ միանգամից մի քանի շաբաթվա առևտուր են անում ու պետականորեն լիքը բան ա արվում վառելիքի ծախսերը կրճատելու համար: Մարդկանց համար ստեղ ամենաթանկը ժամանակն է, ոչ մեկ չի հանդուրժի շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ մի քանի ժամ ծախսելը սուպերմարկետ գնալ գալու վրա: Ստեղ հեծանիվով ավելի լավ տեղեր են գնում: :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմը 3.19 էր: Բայց ես նամուսով մսակեր եմ


Իմն էլ 2.5-ի կողմերն էր, բայց ես ավելի մսակեր եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Ես շատ եմ ճամփորդում օդով-մոդով, տեղ էին սաղ միավորներս, դե քաղաքային տրանսպորտից էլ եմ շատ-շատ օգտվում…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լավ էլի Բյուր, ստեղ ամեն ինչ էլ կա :Ճ Դու կգաս ստեղ տեղ ու հեծանիվով կփորձես առևտուր անել սուպերմարկետից տեսնեմ ոնց ես անում: Էս քո համար ամեն օր հաց ու լիմոնադ առնել չի: Մարդիկ միանգամից մի քանի շաբաթվա առևտուր են անում ու պետականորեն լիքը բան ա արվում վառելիքի ծախսերը կրճատելու համար: Մարդկանց համար ստեղ ամենաթանկը ժամանակն է, ոչ մեկ չի հանդուրժի շաբաթը մի քանի անգամ մի քանի ժամ ծախսելը սուպերմարկետ գնալ գալու վրա: Ստեղ հեծանիվով ավելի լավ տեղեր են գնում:


Դու արի ստեղ ու նայի ոնց են հոլանդացիները հենց տենց հեծանիվներով նույն առևտուրն անում  :Smile:  Ստեղի հեծանիվները գիտե՞ս ինչ հարմարանքներ ունեն: Հետևից վագոնչիկներով, որ էրեխեքին մեջը դնեն, դիմացից եքա վագոնով, որ առևտուրը լցնեն: Բա ճիշտը դա ա, բա ինչ, մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի: Կորչի ԱՄՆ-ն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Իմը 10.88 էր (Ռիփի տված հաշվիչով): Բայց իմն էլ էլի օդային ճամփորդությունների, շաբաթը մի երկու անգամ ձուկ կամ հավ ուտելու արդյունքում էր  :Jpit:  Հա, մեկ էլ էլ ով դիմանա, վերջին մի տարվա մեջ MP3 փլեյեր եմ առել:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դու արի ստեղ ու նայի ոնց են հոլանդացիները հենց տենց հեծանիվներով նույն առևտուրն անում  Ստեղի հեծանիվները գիտե՞ս ինչ հարմարանքներ ունեն: Հետևից վագոնչիկներով, որ էրեխեքին մեջը դնեն, դիմացից եքա վագոնով, որ առևտուրը լցնեն: Բա ճիշտը դա ա, բա ինչ, մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի: Կորչի ԱՄՆ-ն:


Ուրեմ ամերկացիք լավ էլ տժժցնում են հեծանիվներով։ Էդ քո ասած վագոնչիկներով, դրոշակներով, փուչիկներով։ Բայց առևտրի հարմար չէ, ստեղ հեծանիվը տժժալու ու ֆորմի մեջ մնալու համար է։ Առևտրի համար ամերկացիք գռուզավիկներով գնում են ու խայտառակ մեծ սուպերմարկետից ամիսը մեկ կամ երկու անգամ անում են կես ամսվա կամ մի ամսվա առևտուրը։ Տենց համ ժամանակ են խնայում, համ բենզին համ փող։ Ես էլ էրեկ հեծանվով գյաբռլամիշ եմ եղել ու հիմա սաղ ջանս ցավում ա, ու ձեռի հետ էլ կարդում եմ քո գրածները, խո չեմ ներվայնանում, խո չեմ ներվայնանում...  :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

Ժողովուրդ, ընդամենը 2.08, դեռ չհաշված, որ էդ քալքուլեյթինգի մեջ սեփական այգում աճեցված բարիքները չկային, երևի դրանով հանդերձ էլ ավելի քիչ լինի, ինձ սուպերհերոս եմ զգում  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (13.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմ ամերկացիք լավ էլ տժժցնում են հեծանիվներով։ Էդ քո ասած վագոնչիկներով, դրոշակներով, փուչիկներով։ Բայց առևտրի հարմար չէ, ստեղ հեծանիվը տժժալու ու ֆորմի մեջ մնալու համար է։ Առևտրի համար ամերկացիք գռուզավիկներով գնում են ու խայտառակ մեծ սուպերմարկետից ամիսը մեկ կամ երկու անգամ անում են կես ամսվա կամ մի ամսվա առևտուրը։ Տենց համ ժամանակ են խնայում, համ բենզին համ փող։ Ես էլ էրեկ հեծանվով գյաբռլամիշ եմ եղել ու հիմա սաղ ջանս ցավում ա, ու ձեռի հետ էլ կարդում եմ քո գրածները, խո չեմ ներվայնանում, խո չեմ ներվայնանում...


Ահա, ամերիկացիքի գլուխը չի մտնում, որ հեծանիվը փոխադրամիջոց ա, ոչ թե կայֆի առարկա: Դե հա, ամիսը մեկ պատկերացնում եմ քանի տոննա կոնսերվանտներով ուտելիքներ են առնում: Է թող առնեն, ես նախընտրում եմ թարմ միրգ-բանջարեղենը ու էն կաթնամթերքը, որի ժամկետը մի քանի օր ա:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Enna Adoly (13.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, դուք վերևի՞ թիվն եք նայում, թե՞ ներքևի: Ոտնահետքը ներքևում մանր ա գրած, վերևում գրած ա, թե դա քանի մոլորակի ա հավասար:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Chuk (13.08.2013), ivy (13.08.2013), Աթեիստ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ժող, դուք վերևի՞ թիվն եք նայում, թե՞ ներքևի: Ոտնահետքը ներքևում մանր ա գրած, վերևում գրած ա, թե դա քանի մոլորակի ա հավասար:


Բնականաբար, անգյալի խայսաթ  :LOL:  
We've also calculated your carbon footprint, which is 8.30 tonnes per annum, էնպես որ ես սուպեր անտիհերոս եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Freeman

> Էստեղ էլ կա մի հաշվիչ. էս մեկն ինձ ավելի պարզ թվաց։
> Հաշվեցի. իմ ոտնահետքը 3.44 է։ Շատ չի, բայց քիչ էլ չի։


Your footprint is
2.95 planets

 We've also calculated your carbon footprint, which is 11.68 tonnes per annum

մոտ երեք մոլորակ ու 11.7 տոննա կարբոն o.O

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էստեղ էլ կա մի հաշվիչ. էս մեկն ինձ ավելի պարզ թվաց։
> Հաշվեցի. իմ ոտնահետքը 3.44 է։ Շատ չի, բայց քիչ էլ չի։


10.65

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ivy

Ես վերևինն եմ նայել… Բա ներքևում շատ մեծ թիվ ա   :Sad:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Տրիբուն (13.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ահա, ամերիկացիքի գլուխը չի մտնում, որ հեծանիվը փոխադրամիջոց ա, ոչ թե կայֆի առարկա: Դե հա, ամիսը մեկ պատկերացնում եմ քանի տոննա կոնսերվանտներով ուտելիքներ են առնում: Է թող առնեն, ես նախընտրում եմ թարմ միրգ-բանջարեղենը ու էն կաթնամթերքը, որի ժամկետը մի քանի օր ա:


Չգիտեմ երևի շատ դժվար է պատկերացնելը մեծ տարածությունները։ Ես հեծանիվ քշելու համար հեծանիվս մեքենայով տանում եմ համապատասխան վայր որ այնտեղ քշեմ։ Մեքենայով գնում ենք համապատասխան վայր, որ քայլենք մի 10-15 կմ։ Այդպիսին են Կալիֆոռնիայի գեղերը։ Քո ասածները կան օրինակ Նյու Յորքում, էնտեղ մեքենա քշելը պրոբլեմ ա։ Ով որ գործի տեղին մոտիկ ա հեծանվով ա գնում գալիս... Դու մի բզբզա... :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ երևի շատ դժվար է պատկերացնելը մեծ տարածությունները։ Ես հեծանիվ քշելու համար հեծանիվս մեքենայով տանում եմ համապատասխան վայր որ այնտեղ քշեմ։ Մեքենայով գնում ենք համապատասխան վայր, որ քայլենք մի 10-15 կմ։ Այդպիսին են Կալիֆոռնիայի գեղերը։ Քո ասածները կան օրինակ Նյու Յորքում, էնտեղ մեքենա քշելը պրոբլեմ ա։ Ով որ գործի տեղին մոտիկ ա հեծանվով ա գնում գալիս... Դու մի բզբզա...


Ուֆ դե մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի: Ստեղ մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ օրը 50-60 կմ քշել են ջահել ժամանակ: Էն էլ ստեղի անձրևներին... Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե տարածությունը շատ մեծ ա հեծանիվով գնալու համար, կարելի ա, օրինակ, գնացք նստել, ինչը և անում են, ասենք, Ամստերդամում ապրող և դրանից 200կմ հեռու Խրոնինգենում դասավանդող դասախոսները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես վերևինն եմ նայել… Բա ներքևում շատ մեծ թիվ ա


Ռիփ, եթե հետ գնաս Ռուֆի առաջին գրառմանը, կտեսնես, որ սաղս էլ զարգացած պետության միջին վիճակագրական բնակիչ ենք: Ի դեպ, ինձ նենց հետաքրքիր ա միջին վիճակագրական ամերիկացու թիվը:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Freeman (13.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուֆ դե մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի: Ստեղ մարդկանց գիտեմ, որ օրը 50-60 կմ քշել են ջահել ժամանակ: Էն էլ ստեղի անձրևներին... Իսկ ընդհանրապես, եթե տարածությունը շատ մեծ ա հեծանիվով գնալու համար, կարելի ա, օրինակ, գնացք նստել, ինչը և անում են, ասենք, Ամստերդամում ապրող և դրանից 200կմ հեռու Խրոնինգենում դասավանդող դասախոսները:


Հոլանդիայի հարթավայրերն ու կանաչ տարածքները ստեղ լինեին, օֆիսներն ու սուպերմարկետներն էլ իրար մոտիկ կլինեին, ստեղ էլ սաղ կհրաժարվեին ավտոներից, հեծանվով ու ոտքով կֆռֆռային... Թե չէ ստեղ 100 տարեկան բիձեք կան որ հենց հիմա էլ մի 100 կմ առանց օֆ անելու կքշեն, արխային: Կայֆի համար: Գնացք-մնացքները ձեռնտու չեն, ժամանակդ ամենաքիչը երկու անգամ երկարում է: 
Ու մենակ չասես, որ Հոլանդիայում մարդիկ հեծանիվ են քշում կամ գնացք են նստում ֆութպրինտը քչացնելու համար, կամ պետությունը հատուկ դրա համար է սարքել գնացքներն ու հեծանվի կայանները  :Tongue:  Տենց ուրեմն հոլանդացիները ղալաթ են արել Ավստրալիայի աբորիգենների դիմաց:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս  ջան,  ես  իմ  գրառումով  ամենևին  չեմ  ուզեցել  քեզ  վիրավորեմ  կամ  մեղադրեմ ինչ  որ  բաներում  հարազատս,  ես  պարզապես  իմ  կարծիքն  եմ  գրել,  և  անասելի  հարգում  եմ  նաև  քո  կարծիքը  այս հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  ու  ոչ  միայն  քո  կարծիքը,  այլ  բոլոր  մասնակիցների  կարծիքը:  
> Եթե  իմ  գրառումը  նեղացրել  կամ   վիրավորել  է  քեզ,  ես  քեզանից  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում:
> Իմ  գրառման  մեջ  ես  չեմ  ասում,  որ  գլոբալ  տաքացում  և  կլիմայի  փոփոխություն  չկա:  Ես  այս  երևույթի  մասին  դեռ  2009  թվականին  եմ  այստեղ  բարձրաձայնել:  
> Ես  պարզապես  ասում  եմ,  որ  մարդը  չի  այս  ամենի  մեղավորը,  որ  այս  ամենը  սովորական  մոլորակային  ցիկլ  է: 
> Ամեն  դեպքում,  ես  չեմ  ուզում  որ  քեզ  համոզեմ  այս  հարցում  և  դու  համաձայնվես ինձ  հետ,  դու  մտածիր  ինչպես  ուզում  ես: 
> Անկախ  նրանից,  թե  դու  ինչպիսի  կարծիք  կունենաս  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  միևնույնն  է,  ես  հարգելու  եմ  քո  կարծիքը,  և  չեմ  փորձելու  փոփոխել  այն:
> Կրկին  անգամ  ներողություն  եմ  խնդրում  քեզանից  Ռուֆուս  ջան:


Սելավի, ինձ կներես, բայց ինձ ջղայնացրեց բացարձակ սխալ փաստերը առանց գոնե նախապես ճշտելու թեմայում որպես ճշմարտություն ներկայացնելը: Եթե աստված չանի, որևէ բնական աղետի դեպքում էնքան ածխաթթու գազ արտանետվի, ինչքան որ մարդկությունն է արտանետել իր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, երկրագնդի վրա կյանքը իսպառ կվերանար: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Իսլանդիայի հրաբխին, ապա ժայթքման յուրաքանչյուր օր էդ հրաբուխը մթնոլորտ է արտանետել 0.15 միլիոն տոննա ածխաթթու գազ, մինչդեռ երկրագնդի բիոսֆերան տարեկան արտանետում է 770 միլիարդ տոննա ածխաթթու գազ, իսկ նավթի այրման հետևանքով մարդկությունը մթնոլորտ է արտանետում 26 միլիարդ տոննա ածխաթթու գազ: Ի դեպ հրաբուխների ժայթքման հետևանքով արտանետված ածխաթթու գազն արդեն իսկ հաշվարկված է էդ 770 միլիարդ տոննայի մեջ, իսկ օվկիանոսները տարեկան ավելի շատ ածխաթթու գազ են արտանետում մթնոլորտ, քան բոլոր ակտիվ հրաբուխները իրար հետ վերցրած: Ի դեպ Իսլանդիայի հրաբուխը դեռ մի բան էլ լավություն արեց մարդկությանը, քանի որ հրաբխի հետևանքով Եվրոպայում դադարեցվեցին ավիափոխադրումները, ինչի հետևանքով մթնոլորտ չարտանետվեց 1.3-2.8 միլիոն տոննա ածխաթթու գազ:

Դրա համար խնդրում եմ հաջորդ անգամ փաստերը նախապես ստուգել:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

ԱՄՆ-ի պահով այնուամենայնիվ ավելի շատ StrangeLittleGirl-ի հետ եմ համաձայն: Մտքներին տեղ լիներ, կանեին: Լավ էլ խիտ բնակեցված երկիր է, եթե կարգին երկաթուղային ցանց լինի, լավ էլ պահանջարկ կունենա: Պարզապես Եվրոպայում երկաթուղին պատմականորեն զարգացել է, իսկ Ամերիկայում` ոչ: Հիմա եղած ավտոտրանսպորտային ինֆրաստրուկտուրան երկաթուղայինով փոխարինելը հսկայական ծախսեր կպահանջի, էլ չասած մենթալիտետի փոփոխությունը (սեփական ավտոյին սովոր մարդուն հասարակական տրանսպորտի սովորեցնել): Նույնը կարող եմ ասել Ավստրալիայի մասին: Նահանգների միջև պատմական համագործակցության պակասի պատճառով երկաթուղին նորմալ չի զարգացել: Հիմա, ասենք, Սիդնեյի ու Մելբուրնի միջև եղած 900 կմ տարածությունը դանդալոշ գնացքները 12 ժամում են հաղթահարում: Նույնիսկ այդ դանդալոշ գնացքից ես հաճույքով կօգտվեի, բայց sleeper-ը արժի 270 դոլլար, մինչդեռ ինքնաթիռի տոմս կարելի է գնել ընդամենը 40 դոլլարով (համեմատության համար, Մյունխենից Բուդապեշտ ես sleeper-ը 70 եվրոյով եմ գնել ժամանակին): Նորմալ գնացքներ լինեն, մրցունակ գներ սահմանեն, հսկայական պահանջարկ կունենա, երկուսն էլ 4 միլիոնանոց քաղաքներ են, արանքում էլ էլի լիքը մանր-մունր բնակավայրեր կան: Բայց դե առայժմ ցանկություն չկա դրանով զբաղվելու: Երկար տարածություններ գնացքով գնալը ստեղ դիտվում է որպես էկզոտիկ տուրիստական զվարճանք, ոչ թե որպես այլընտրանք ինքնաթիռին:

----------

Alphaone (13.08.2013), Freeman (13.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՄՆ-ի պահով այնուամենայնիվ ավելի շատ StrangeLittleGirl-ի հետ եմ համաձայն: Մտքներին տեղ լիներ, կանեին: Լավ էլ խիտ բնակեցված երկիր է, եթե կարգին երկաթուղային ցանց լինի, լավ էլ պահանջարկ կունենա: Պարզապես Եվրոպայում երկաթուղին պատմականորեն զարգացել է, իսկ Ամերիկայում` ոչ: Հիմա եղած ավտոտրանսպորտային ինֆրաստրուկտուրան երկաթուղայինով փոխարինելը հսկայական ծախսեր կպահանջի, էլ չասած մենթալիտետի փոփոխությունը (սեփական ավտոյին սովոր մարդուն հասարակական տրանսպորտի սովորեցնել): Նույնը կարող եմ ասել Ավստրալիայի մասին: Նահանգների միջև պատմական համագործակցության պակասի պատճառով երկաթուղին նորմալ չի զարգացել: Հիմա, ասենք, Սիդնեյի ու Մելբուրնի միջև եղած 900 կմ տարածությունը դանդալոշ գնացքները 12 ժամում են հաղթահարում: Նույնիսկ այդ դանդալոշ գնացքից ես հաճույքով կօգտվեի, բայց sleeper-ը արժի 270 դոլլար, մինչդեռ ինքնաթիռի տոմս կարելի է գնել ընդամենը 40 դոլլարով (համեմատության համար, Մյունխենից Բուդապեշտ ես sleeper-ը 70 եվրոյով եմ գնել ժամանակին): Նորմալ գնացքներ լինեն, մրցունակ գներ սահմանեն, հսկայական պահանջարկ կունենա, երկուսն էլ 4 միլիոնանոց քաղաքներ են, արանքում էլ էլի լիքը մանր-մունր բնակավայրեր կան: Բայց դե առայժմ ցանկություն չկա դրանով զբաղվելու: Երկար տարածություններ գնացքով գնալը ստեղ դիտվում է որպես էկզոտիկ տուրիստական զվարճանք, ոչ թե որպես այլընտրանք ինքնաթիռին:


Գոնե «ջուջլ» արեք էլի նախքան  «փաստեր» բերելը: ԱՄՆ-ի բնակչության միջին խտությունը մի քառակուսի կիլոմետրի վրա 32 մարդ է, իսկ օրինակ StrangeLittleGirl-ի սիրած Հոլանդիայինը՝ 497 մարդ: Կալիֆորնիայում միջին խտությունը՝ 109 մարդ/քառ.կմ. է:

Նորմալ գնացքներ ու մղոններով գծեր սարքելը թանկ հաճույք է ու ու էդքան երկաթգծեր ու վագոններ սարքելու կարբոնահետքը չգիտես ինչու հաշվի չեք առնում: Էլեկտրաէներգիան էլ ձրի երկրագնդի տակից դուրս չի գալիս… Մի օրվա մեջ հայերով գիտնականներ են դառնում ու սկսում ենք Ամերիկայի դարդը լացել: Հայաստանում տրանսպորտի հարցը լուծեցինք պրծանք, բա ոնց, 100 դրամ…

Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել՝ Կալիֆորնիան տասը անգամ մեծ է Հոլանդիայից: Ես ձեր աշխարհագրության դասատուի....

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Պետք չէ Հոլանդիայից կառչել: Ֆրանսիայում խտությունը 116 մարդ է, Կալիֆորնիայի չափ: StrangeLittleGirl-ը մեզ նաև Ֆինլանդիայի օրինակը բերեց, որտեղ խտությունը 16 մարդ է քառակուսի կիլոմետրի վրա:
Իսկ էն որ երկաթուղի ու գնացքներ սարքելը թանկ հաճույք է, չեմ վիճում, ինքս ասացի այդ մասին: Բայց երկարաժամկետ կտրվածքով եթե նայենք, կարծում եմ և ավելի էկոլոգիապես մաքուր կլինի, և ավելի արդյունավետ:
Կրկին հիշեցի գործընկերոջս խոսքերը սինգապուրյան հրաշքի մասին. "Այստեղ կառավարությունը կարող է երկարաժամկետ նախագծեր իրականացնել: Ժողովրդավարական երկրներում դա հնարավոր չէ, քեզ հատկացված չորս տարում արդյունք ցույց չտվեցիր, ժողովուրդը քեզ կփոխի":

----------


## Վիշապ

One_Way_Ticket «գուգլ» արա բնակչության «ցբխվածությունը» ըստ տարածքի ու համեմատի Ֆրանսիայի, Հոլանդիայի ու Կալիֆորնիայի նկարները ըստ խտության, երևի թե կպատկերացնես: Մի քիչ լուրջ չի, որ դուք կարծում եք թե ամերկացիք սաղ տուպոյ են ու էս սաղ Ամերիկայում ոչ մեկ չի նստում ու հաշվարկներ անում, բայց դուք մի երկու օրվա մեջ սաղ հաշվեցիք ու վճիռը կայացրեցիք: Մնաց ամերկացիքի մտքներին տեղ լինի… 
Ի դեպ, Օբաման նպատակ է հայտարարել՝ մինչև 2015 թվականը մեկ միլիոն էլեկտրական մեքենա ունենալ Ամերիկայի ճանապարհներին... Ամերկայում 250 միլիոն ավտո կա գրանցված...  :Sulel:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> One_Way_Ticket «գուգլ» արա բնակչության «ցբխվածությունը» ըստ տարածքի ու համեմատի Ֆրանսիայի, Հոլանդիայի ու Կալիֆորնիայի նկարները ըստ խտության, երևի թե կպատկերացնես: Մի քիչ լուրջ չի, որ դուք կարծում եք թե ամերկացիք սաղ տուպոյ են ու էս սաղ Ամերիկայում ոչ մեկ չի նստում ու հաշվարկներ անում, բայց դուք մի երկու օրվա մեջ սաղ հաշվեցիք ու վճիռը կայացրեցիք: Մնաց ամերկացիքի մտքներին տեղ լինի… 
> Ի դեպ, Օբաման նպատակ է հայտարարել՝ մինչև 2015 թվականը մեկ միլիոն էլեկտրական մեքենա ունենալ Ամերիկայի ճանապարհներին... Ամերկայում 250 միլիոն ավտո կա գրանցված...


Գուգլեցի:

Էս Կալիֆորնիան



Էս Ֆրանսիան



Հա, Ֆրանսիայում ավելի հավասարաչափ է "ցբխված" բնակչությունը, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց Կալիֆորնիային էլ եթե նայենք, SFO-ի շրջակայքում լիքը կարմիր հատվածներ կան: Ինչու՞ դրանք չկապել ժամանակակից արագընթաց երկաթուղով: Ու գլխավորը, SFO - Fresno - Bakersfield - Los - San Diego: Այն, որ եթե տուպոյ ամերիկացիները չեն անում, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն, անշուշտ արգումենտ է, բայց մի տեսակ ձանձրալի արգումենտ է  :Smile:

----------

Վիշապ (13.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Գուգլեցի:
> Հա, Ֆրանսիայում ավելի հավասարաչափ է "ցբխված" բնակչությունը, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց Կալիֆորնիային էլ եթե նայենք, SFO-ի շրջակայքում լիքը կարմիր հատվածներ կան: Ինչու՞ դրանք չկապել ժամանակակից արագընթաց երկաթուղով: Ու գլխավորը, SFO - Fresno - Bakersfield - Los - San Diego: Այն, որ եթե տուպոյ ամերիկացիները չեն անում, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն, անշուշտ արգումենտ է, բայց մի տեսակ ձանձրալի արգումենտ է


Ապրես։ Ոչ թե հավասարաչափ, այլ հակառակը` կուտակված։ Էն «տաք» կետերը խիտ բնակեցված կենտրոններ են, պատկերացրու յուրաքանչյուրը մի գնացքի կայարան է, որտեղ իջնում ես ու սաղ ինֆրաստրուկտուրան գտնվում է կողքերդ, խտացված։ Իսկ Կալիֆոռնիան մի քանի տենց «տաք» կետ ունի, մնացածը ցխված են։ Ի դեպ SFO-ի շրջակայքում գործում է երկաթուղի, որը կոչվում է BART։ Լոս Անջելեսը նույն ձևի ցխված քաղաք է, այնտեղ առանց մեքենայի անհնար է յոլա գնալը, այսինքն եթե գնացք լիներ ու ասենք ես գնայի, մեկ է նպատակահարմար կգտնեի մեքենա վարձել Լոսում... Մեքենաները ԱՄՆ–ում էժան են, ամսեկան 150 դոլարով կարելի է նոր մեքենա lease անել, էս պայմաններում ԱՄՆ–ը պիտի իր քաղաքացիներին զոռով խցկի գնացք, կամ էլ գնացքում պիտի անվճար գարեջուր ու վիսկի տան, որ մարդիկ նստեն ։Ճ Դե ֆակտո BART–ը կիսադատարկ է աշխատում, չնայած տոմսը արժի 8 դոլար, հիմա էլ BART-ի օպերատորները գործադուլ են հայտարարել, աշխատավաձի բարձրացում են պահանջում։ Նրանց աշխատավարձը ընդհամենը «ողորմելի» 75000 դոլար է տարեկան։

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող, դուք վերևի՞ թիվն եք նայում, թե՞ ներքևի: Ոտնահետքը ներքևում մանր ա գրած, վերևում գրած ա, թե դա քանի մոլորակի ա հավասար:


Փաստորեն  :Jpit: 

Ու մեկ ա անիմաստ են սենց տեստերը, իմ խորին համոզմամբ: Նախ ամեն ինչ չի, որ հաշվի են առնում, հետո բանաձևերին եմ խիստ կասկածում, հետո ունեն քարոզչական նշանակություն: Մի խոսքով ժամանցի համար վատ չի, բայց դե լուրջ ընդունելը անլրջություն եմ համարում  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.08.2013), Արշակ (13.08.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լոս Անջելեսը նույն ձևի ցխված քաղաք է, այնտեղ առանց մեքենայի անհնար է յոլա գնալը, այսինքն եթե գնացք լիներ ու ասենք ես գնայի, մեկ է նպատակահարմար կգտնեի մեքենա վարձել Լոսում...


Ինչի՞, Վիշապ ջան: Ես հիմա Մելբուրնում եմ ապրում, որը էլ ավելի ցբխված քաղաք է (4.2 մլն մարդ 10 հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետրի վրա, Լոսի դեպքում 12 մլն մարդ 12.5 հազար քառակուսու վրա): Հիանալի յոլա եմ գնում առանց մեքենայի: Ճիշտ է, ես կենտրոնին մոտ եմ ապրում, բայց եթե հեռու տեղել է պետք լինում գնալ, ամենուր գնացքները գնում են: Բացառություն են կազմում այն դեպքերը, երբ ուզածդ տեղը կայարանից բավական հեռու է, ու մի հատ էլ պիտի հետո ավտոբուս նստես, այդ դեպքում իրոք առանց մեքենայի մի քիչ անհարմար է: Մեկ էլ եթե պետք է լինում շատ ուշ վերադառնալ, ու տրանսպորտն արդեն չի գործում: Բայց սրանք իրոք բացառություններ են, որովհետև հասարակական տրանսպորտի ցանցը բավական խիտ է ու գործում է մինչև կեսգիշեր (ուրբաթ ու շաբաթ մինչև մեկը): Ի դեպ, երբ ավտոտրանսպորտի բում գնաց ամբողջ աշխարհում, Մելբուրնը ավստրալական քաղաքներից միակն էր, որ դիմացավ ճնշմանը ու պահպանեց իր տրամվայների ցանցը: Ու հիմա լիքը ուրախ են դրա համար, մոդերնիզացնում են ցանցը, նոր տրամվայներ են սարքում/գնում: Մարդիկ էլ հաճույքով օգտվում են, հլը որևէ մեկը ասի եկեք վերացնենք տրամվայները, խանգարում են ավտո քշել, կհելնեն ասողի գլուխը կջարդեն: Կողքի քաղաքներն էլ կողքից նախանձում են:




> Մեքենաները ԱՄՆ–ում էժան են, ամսեկան 150 դոլարով կարելի է նոր մեքենա lease անել, էս պայմաններում ԱՄՆ–ը պիտի իր քաղաքացիներին զոռով խցկի գնացք, կամ էլ գնացքում պիտի անվճար գարեջուր ու վիսկի տան, որ մարդիկ նստեն ։Ճ


Եթե SFO-ից Լոս գնացքը 300 կմ/ժամ արագությամբ գնա, տոմսն էլ խելքին մոտ գին լինի, չե՞ն օգտվի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հոլանդիայի հարթավայրերն ու կանաչ տարածքները ստեղ լինեին, օֆիսներն ու սուպերմարկետներն էլ իրար մոտիկ կլինեին, ստեղ էլ սաղ կհրաժարվեին ավտոներից, հեծանվով ու ոտքով կֆռֆռային... Թե չէ ստեղ 100 տարեկան բիձեք կան որ հենց հիմա էլ մի 100 կմ առանց օֆ անելու կքշեն, արխային: Կայֆի համար: Գնացք-մնացքները ձեռնտու չեն, ժամանակդ ամենաքիչը երկու անգամ երկարում է: 
> Ու մենակ չասես, որ Հոլանդիայում մարդիկ հեծանիվ են քշում կամ գնացք են նստում ֆութպրինտը քչացնելու համար, կամ պետությունը հատուկ դրա համար է սարքել գնացքներն ու հեծանվի կայանները  Տենց ուրեմն հոլանդացիները ղալաթ են արել Ավստրալիայի աբորիգենների դիմաց:


Վիշապ, բայց իսկականից Հոլանդիայում մարդիկ հեծանիվ են քշում ու գնացք նստում ֆութպրինտը քչացնելու համար  :Jpit:  Իհարկե, ԱՄՆ-ում ապրողի ուղեղը չի մտնի, բայց իսկապես տենց ա: Նայի, ամեն անգամ գնացքի տոմս առնելիս գրվում ա, թե էդ ճամփորդությունն ինչքան արտանետում ա անելու ու դա ինչքանով ա փոքր ավտոմեքենայի համեմատ: Ու մեկ էլ էստեղ վարորդական իրավունք ստանալը շատ թանկ ա հենց դրա համար, որ մարդիկ չուզենան ստանալ: Եթե տեսնում են, որ կարան հեծանիվով, գնացքով ու այլ միջոցներով հասնել իրանց ուզած տեղը, էլ ինչի՞ մի քանի հազար եվրո ծախսեն վարորդական իրավունքի համար, հետո էլ լիքը-լիքը գումարներ վճարեն մեքենայի հետ կապված ծախսերի վրա (պարկինգն ու հարկերը ահագին բարձր են): Դու պատճառահետևանքային կապը սխալ ես տեսնում: Էստեղ մարդիկ հեծանիվ քշում են ոչ թե որովհետև տարածությունները փոքր են (փոքր չեն, եթե քաղաքում չես ապրում), այլ որովհետև պետությունը բոլոր տեսակի պայմաններ ստեղծել ա դրա համար ու խրախուսում ա: Իսկ քո պետությունը դա չի անում, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ասում ես՝ գնացքները ձեռնտու չեն, ուրեմն հարմար չեն սարքած, իսկ պետությունդ չի մտածում հարմարացնելու մասին: Էստեղ նույնիսկ ժամանակի առումով ա գնացքն ավելի հարմար:

----------

Ռուֆուս (13.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, բայց իսկականից Հոլանդիայում մարդիկ հեծանիվ են քշում ու գնացք նստում ֆութպրինտը քչացնելու համար  Իհարկե, ԱՄՆ-ում ապրողի ուղեղը չի մտնի, բայց իսկապես տենց ա: Նայի, ամեն անգամ գնացքի տոմս առնելիս գրվում ա, թե էդ ճամփորդությունն ինչքան արտանետում ա անելու ու դա ինչքանով ա փոքր ավտոմեքենայի համեմատ: Ու մեկ էլ էստեղ վարորդական իրավունք ստանալը շատ թանկ ա հենց դրա համար, որ մարդիկ չուզենան ստանալ: Եթե տեսնում են, որ կարան հեծանիվով, գնացքով ու այլ միջոցներով հասնել իրանց ուզած տեղը, էլ ինչի՞ մի քանի հազար եվրո ծախսեն վարորդական իրավունքի համար, հետո էլ լիքը-լիքը գումարներ վճարեն մեքենայի հետ կապված ծախսերի վրա (պարկինգն ու հարկերը ահագին բարձր են): Դու պատճառահետևանքային կապը սխալ ես տեսնում: Էստեղ մարդիկ հեծանիվ քշում են ոչ թե որովհետև տարածությունները փոքր են (փոքր չեն, եթե քաղաքում չես ապրում), այլ որովհետև պետությունը բոլոր տեսակի պայմաններ ստեղծել ա դրա համար ու խրախուսում ա: Իսկ քո պետությունը դա չի անում, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ասում ես՝ գնացքները ձեռնտու չեն, ուրեմն հարմար չեն սարքած, իսկ պետությունդ չի մտածում հարմարացնելու մասին: Էստեղ նույնիսկ ժամանակի առումով ա գնացքն ավելի հարմար:


Հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞ ես գրում, եթե վստահ ես, որ ուղեղս չի մտնելու …ճ Ուղեղս մտավ այն, որ մարդիկ, առանց պատկերացնելու սիրում են վիճել, առանց Ամերիկան ու ամերիկացիներին տեսնելու համարում են որ ամերկացիք դեբիլ են ու էկոլոգիայից ու տնտեսությունից բան չեն հասկանում...  :Huh:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր է, ինչու՞ ես գրում, եթե վստահ ես, որ ուղեղս չի մտնելու …ճ Ուղեղս մտավ այն, որ մարդիկ, առանց պատկերացնելու սիրում են վիճել, առանց Ամերիկան ու ամերիկացիներին տեսնելու համարում են որ ամերկացիք դեբիլ են ու էկոլոգիայից ու տնտեսությունից բան չեն հասկանում...


Ես չեմ ասում՝ չեն հասկանում: Լավ էլ հասկանում են, բայց ապրում են նենց, ոնց որ դա իրանց չի վերաբերում: Լավ էլ էկոլոգիական քարոզներ են տանում մյուս պետություններում, հատկապես մեզ նման ճ կլասի Հայաստաններում: Ու դա մենակ էկոլոգիային չի վերաբերում: Լիքը ուրիշ հարցերում էլ եքա քարոզներ են տանում «բայց մեկ ա մեզ չի վերաբերում»  սկզբունքով:

----------

Brian_Boru (14.08.2013)

----------


## Սելավի

Ռուֆուս,  ես  չեմ  ուզում  առհասարակ   բանավիճլ    ոչ  մեկի  հետ   այս  հարցի  շուրջ,  քանզի  բազմաթիվ  և   հակասական  կարծիքներ  կան  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  նույնիսկ  մասնագետների  միջև:  
Միայն  գոնե  մի  կարծիքի  շուրջ,  բոլոր  այս  խնդիրով  զբաղվողները,  հետազոտողները,    իրար  հետ  համակարծիք  են,  և  դա  այն  է,  որ  մարդկության  կողմից  մթնոլորտ  արտանետված  ածխաթթու  գազը  կազմում  է  ընդհամենը   3-ից, 4%,   ընդհանուր  բնության  կողմից  արտանետած  ածածխաթթու  գազի  չափաբաժնի  մեջ: 
 Սրա  մեջ  մտնում  է  ամբողջ  կենդանական  աշխարհի  շնչելը,  ցեմենտի  արտադրությունը,  վառծ  նավթը,   անասնաբուծությունը, ... :

Եթե  քեզ  հետաքրքիր  է,  ես  կարող  եմ  ներկայացնել   իմ  կարծիքը  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ:

Իմ  կարծիքով   տևական    գլոբալ  տաքացում  չի  կարող  տեղի  ունենալ,   և  առհասարակ  շատերին  թվում  է,  թե  գլոբալ  տաքացումը,  դա  ամբողջ  երկրի  մակերեսի  տաքացումն  է,  սակայն  այդպես  չէ: Դա  տեղային  բնույթ  է  կրում,  մի  տեղ  իջնում  է  ջերմաստիճանը,  մյուս  տեղը  բարձրանում,   սակայն  ընդհանուր  երկրի  ջերմաստիճանի  միջին  ցուցանիշը  ընդհանուր  առմամբ  բարձրանում  է: Եթե  դու  հարցնես  երկար  ժամանակ  եվրոպայում  ապրած  մարդկանց,  կհամոզվես,  որ  իրենք  հակառակն  են  պնդում,  որ  այնտեղ  անհամեմատ  ցրտել  է,  և  ձմեռները  ավելի  խստաշունչ  է  դառձել,  իսկ     ամառները  ավելի  կարճ:
Իսկ  ահա  ես,  կարող  եմ  պնդել,  որ  իրոք  եղանակները  անհամեմատ  տաքացել  են,  քանի  որ  ես  ապրում  եմ   մեկ  այլ  վայրում:
Այս  ամենը  կապված  է  գոլֆստրիմի  հետ,  քանի  որ  գոլֆստրիմն  է  տաք  հոսանքներ  մատակարարում  եվրոպային,  իսկ  հիմա  գոլֆստրիմը  գրեթե  կանգնել  է,  և  այլևս  տաք  հոսանքներ  չի  սնուցում    եվրոպային: Իսկ  պատճառը  ջրերի  մակարդակի  բարձրացումն  է:
Երկրի  ջերմաստիճանը  կարգավորում  են  օվկյանոսները:  Սա  մի  մեծ  համակարգ  է,  որը  անխափան  գործում  է  միլիոնավոր  տարիներ:
Երկիր  մոլորակում  ցիկլային    տեղի  է  ունենում    սառցե  ժամանակաշրջան:  
Սառցե  ժամանակաշրջանում,  ջրերի  մակարդակը  իջնում  է,  բնականաբար  երբ  իջնում  է  ջրերի  մակարդակը,  ավելի  քիչ  գոլորշացում  է  տեղի  ունենում:  Մթնոլորտում  սկսում  է  պակասել  այրոզոլի  քանակությունը,  և  սկսում  է  աճել  ածխաթթու  գազը,  որը  անրադառնում  է  մոլորակին,  և  մոլորակի  միջին  ջերմաստիճանը  սկսում  է  կամաց  կամաց  բարձրանալ:  
Ջերմաստիճանի  բարձրանալուն  զուգընթաց  սկսում  է  հալվել  սառույցները  և  բարձրանում  է    ջրերի  մակարդակը,  տեղի  է  ունենում  անհամեմատ  ավելի  շատ  գոլորշիացում,  որը   կամաց  կամաց  բերում  է  մթնոլորտի  սառեցման,  որն  էլ  իր  հերթին  անրադառնում  է  երկրի  մակերեսին,  այսինքը  երկրի  մակերեսը   սկսում  է  սառել: 
Եվ  այսպես  շարունակ,  շրջանաձև,  տարբեր  հաճախականությամբ,  անընդհատ  կրկնվում  է     նույն  փուլը: Սառույցների  հալվել,  մեծ  քանակի  գոլորշացում...  բլա, բլա: 
 Այս  ամենը  բավականին  տևական  ցիկլ  է,  և  մենք  մեր  կյանքի  ընթացքում  չենք  կարող  տեսնել  ամբողջ  ցիկլը:  
Մի  խոսքով,  ինձ  թվում  է,  որ    ամեն  բան  հավասարակշռության  մեջ  է:
Եվ  ես  ավելի  շատ  հակված  եմ  այս  կարծիքին:
Իսկ   այս  գլոբալ  տաքացումը,  իմ  կարծիքով,  մեր  մոլորակին  տանում  է  դեպի  մոտալուտ  գլոբալ    սառեցման:  

Ռուֆուս  ջան,  դու  կարող  էս  չնդունել  իմ  կարծիքը,  ես  չեմ  պնդում,   որ   իմ  կարծիքն  է  ճիշտը,  մի  գուցէ  ես  սխալվում  եմ,  և  որոշ   ժամանակ  հետո  ես  փոխեմ  իմ  կարծիքը  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  բայց  առայժմ  այսպես  եմ  մտածում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես վերևինն եմ նայել… Բա ներքևում շատ մեծ թիվ ա


13,5  :Sad:  

խայտառակ եղանք

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բա էտ մոլորակների թիվը յանիմ ի՞նչ ա որ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես չեմ ասում՝ չեն հասկանում: Լավ էլ հասկանում են, բայց ապրում են նենց, ոնց որ դա իրանց չի վերաբերում: Լավ էլ էկոլոգիական քարոզներ են տանում մյուս պետություններում, հատկապես մեզ նման ճ կլասի Հայաստաններում: Ու դա մենակ էկոլոգիային չի վերաբերում: Լիքը ուրիշ հարցերում էլ եքա քարոզներ են տանում «բայց մեկ ա մեզ չի վերաբերում»  սկզբունքով:


սխալ ես ասում Բյուր…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես չեմ ասում՝ չեն հասկանում: Լավ էլ հասկանում են, բայց ապրում են նենց, ոնց որ դա իրանց չի վերաբերում: Լավ էլ էկոլոգիական քարոզներ են տանում մյուս պետություններում, հատկապես մեզ նման ճ կլասի Հայաստաններում: Ու դա մենակ էկոլոգիային չի վերաբերում: Լիքը ուրիշ հարցերում էլ եքա քարոզներ են տանում «բայց մեկ ա մեզ չի վերաբերում»  սկզբունքով:


Դե դու նաև կպնդես, որ Հայաստանի էլոկոլոգիան ավելի լավ վիճակում է քան ԱՄՆ-ինը... Բյուր ջան, անհիմն բաներ ես ասում, ինձ թվում է, ուղղակի նագատիվ ես տրամադրված, կամ տրամադրվցված ամերկայի հանդեպ, հասկանալի է… Աշխարհում ընդունված մոդա է ամերկացիքին չսիրելը, ես էլ իրենց չեմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա էտ մոլորակների թիվը յանիմ ի՞նչ ա որ


Էդքան մոլորակ ա պետք, որ քեզ նման գիշատիչի պահանջները բավարարի:

 Հ.Գ. Իմը՝ 15.54 կամ 3.08 մոլորակ :tupoy_yankee

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե դու նաև կպնդես, որ Հայաստանի էլոկոլոգիան ավելի լավ վիճակում է քան ԱՄՆ-ինը... Բյուր ջան, անհիմն բաներ ես ասում, ինձ թվում է, ուղղակի նագատիվ ես տրամադրված, կամ տրամադրվցված ամերկայի հանդեպ, հասկանալի է… Աշխարհում ընդունված մոդա է ամերկացիքին չսիրելը, ես էլ իրենց չեմ սիրում


Ես Հայաստանի հետ չեմ համեմատում, Նիդեռլանդների հետ եմ համեմատում: Ու էստեղ միանշանակ հաստատ էկոլոգիան ավելի լավ վիճակում ա: Որոշակի ջանքերի արդյունքում չի բացառվում, որ Հայաստանինն էլ ավելի լավանա, քան ԱՄՆ-ինը: 

Ես ամերիկացիքին սիրում եմ Բրեդբերիի ու Հեմինգուեյի տեսքով, արխային:

----------

Freeman (14.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

Ընդհանրապես տեխնիկայի նվաճումներով հագեցած, այսպես ասած զարգացած երկրները երկրագնդի էկոլոգիան ամենաշատն են ցխում։ Հա, իրանք իրանց երկրները համեմատաբար մաքուր են պահում, բայց թքած, թե իրանց iphone ու թանկարժեք մեքենա ունենալու համար Ճ կարգի երկրներում բնություն ա ցխվում, չնայած որ հենց էդ Ճ կարգի երկրների բնակիչները էդ տեխնիկական նվաճումներից հիմնականում չեն օգտվում։ Ուղղակի եթե եվրոպացիք իրանց խղճի ձենը կտրելու համար կամ գուցե մանրից ջոկելու պատճառով, որ երկրի ռեսուրսները անսպառ չեն, սկսել են էներգախնայող լամպ, հեծո–մեծո թիթիզություններ անել, ապա ամերիկացիք մինչև վերջերս թքած են ունեցել տենց բաների վրա։ Նոր–նոր սկսում են տենց էկո–մեկո բաներ մտածել։ Մինչև հիմա իրանց դպրոցում սովորացրել են, որ ինչքան շատ ապրանք առնեն էնքան բարի գործ են անում, որովհետև նպաստում են տնտեսության զարգացմանը  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (13.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ընդհանրապես տեխնիկայի նվաճումներով հագեցած, այսպես ասած զարգացած երկրները երկրագնդի էկոլոգիան ամենաշատն են ցխում։ Հա, իրանք իրանց երկրները համեմատաբար մաքուր են պահում, բայց թքած, թե իրանց iphone ու թանկարժեք մեքենա ունենալու համար Ճ կարգի երկրներում բնություն ա ցխվում, չնայած որ հենց էդ Ճ կարգի երկրների բնակիչները էդ տեխնիկական նվաճումներից հիմնականում չեն օգտվում։ Ուղղակի եթե եվրոպացիք իրանց խղճի ձենը կտրելու համար կամ գուցե մանրից ջոկելու պատճառով, որ երկրի ռեսուրսները անսպառ չեն, սկսել են էներգախնայող լամպ, հեծո–մեծո թիթիզություններ անել, ապա ամերիկացիք մինչև վերջերս թքած են ունեցել տենց բաների վրա։ Նոր–նոր սկսում են տենց էկո–մեկո բաներ մտածել։ Մինչև հիմա իրանց դպրոցում սովորացրել են, որ ինչքան շատ ապրանք առնեն էնքան բարի գործ են անում, որովհետև նպաստում են տնտեսության զարգացմանը


Ինձ թվում ա՝ ամերիկացիք չեն էլ սկսել: Ավելի շուտ, մի հատ ապուշ վիճակ ա: Պրոպագանդում են բնապահպանություն, բայց պետական մակարդակով ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անում:

Բայց եվրոպացիք էլ իրանց չեն գցում Հայաստան-մայաստան ու քարոզներ կարդում գլխներիս: Իրանք էլ դեռ լիքը բնապահպանական հարցեր ունեն լուծելու ու փորձում են իրանց սեփականը լուծել: Թե չէ ԱՄՆ-ի ուժը մենակ մեր նման երկրների վրա ա պատում: Ինքն իրա վրա չի կարում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ես Հայաստանի հետ չեմ համեմատում, Նիդեռլանդների հետ եմ համեմատում: Ու էստեղ միանշանակ հաստատ էկոլոգիան ավելի լավ վիճակում ա: Որոշակի ջանքերի արդյունքում չի բացառվում, որ Հայաստանինն էլ ավելի լավանա, քան ԱՄՆ-ինը: 
> 
> Ես ամերիկացիքին սիրում եմ Բրեդբերիի ու Հեմինգուեյի տեսքով, արխային:


Նիդեռլանդները առաջատար է էկոլոգիայի հարցում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե ԱՄՆ-ը Նիդերլանդներից հետ է, ապա ամերիկացիք տուպոյ են, կամ գոնե էդքան խելացի չեն քան հոլանդացիները, կամ ավելի քիչ են վիզ դնում քան հոլանդացիները, կամ ավելի քիչ են մտածում քան հոլանդացիները: Խնդիրներն ու մասշտաբներն են տարբեր, որը պետք ա փորձել նախ հասկանալ... Ոնց որ ասենք համեմատես փղի ու մջրյունի մարսողական համակարգերը ու ասես մրջյունինը ավելի լավն ա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ռուֆուս,  ես  չեմ  ուզում  առհասարակ   բանավիճլ    ոչ  մեկի  հետ   այս  հարցի  շուրջ,  քանզի  բազմաթիվ  և   հակասական  կարծիքներ  կան  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ,  նույնիսկ  մասնագետների  միջև:  
> Միայն  գոնե  մի  կարծիքի  շուրջ,  բոլոր  այս  խնդիրով  զբաղվողները,  հետազոտողները,    իրար  հետ  համակարծիք  են,  և  դա  այն  է,  որ  մարդկության  կողմից  մթնոլորտ  արտանետված  ածխաթթու  գազը  կազմում  է  ընդհամենը   3-ից, 4%,   ընդհանուր  բնության  կողմից  արտանետած  ածածխաթթու  գազի  չափաբաժնի  մեջ: 
>  Սրա  մեջ  մտնում  է  ամբողջ  կենդանական  աշխարհի  շնչելը,  ցեմենտի  արտադրությունը,  վառծ  նավթը,   անասնաբուծությունը, ... :
> 
> Եթե  քեզ  հետաքրքիր  է,  ես  կարող  եմ  ներկայացնել   իմ  կարծիքը  այս  հարցի  վերաբերյալ:
> 
> Իմ  կարծիքով   տևական    գլոբալ  տաքացում  չի  կարող  տեղի  ունենալ,   և  առհասարակ  շատերին  թվում  է,  թե  գլոբալ  տաքացումը,  դա  ամբողջ  երկրի  մակերեսի  տաքացումն  է,  սակայն  այդպես  չէ: Դա  տեղային  բնույթ  է  կրում,  մի  տեղ  իջնում  է  ջերմաստիճանը,  մյուս  տեղը  բարձրանում,   սակայն  ընդհանուր  երկրի  ջերմաստիճանի  միջին  ցուցանիշը  ընդհանուր  առմամբ  բարձրանում  է: Եթե  դու  հարցնես  երկար  ժամանակ  եվրոպայում  ապրած  մարդկանց,  կհամոզվես,  որ  իրենք  հակառակն  են  պնդում,  որ  այնտեղ  անհամեմատ  ցրտել  է,  և  ձմեռները  ավելի  խստաշունչ  է  դառձել,  իսկ     ամառները  ավելի  կարճ:
> Իսկ  ահա  ես,  կարող  եմ  պնդել,  որ  իրոք  եղանակները  անհամեմատ  տաքացել  են,  քանի  որ  ես  ապրում  եմ   մեկ  այլ  վայրում:
> Այս  ամենը  կապված  է  գոլֆստրիմի  հետ,  քանի  որ  գոլֆստրիմն  է  տաք  հոսանքներ  մատակարարում  եվրոպային,  իսկ  հիմա  գոլֆստրիմը  գրեթե  կանգնել  է,  և  այլևս  տաք  հոսանքներ  չի  սնուցում    եվրոպային: Իսկ  պատճառը  ջրերի  մակարդակի  բարձրացումն  է:
> ...


Սելավի, սկսենք նրանից, որ ոչ մի բան էլ հավասարակշռության մեջ չէ, գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխությունները իրական են ու դրանում հենց ածխաթթու գազի անթրոպոգենիկ արտանետումներն են մեղավոր: Գիտնականները բազմաթիվ տվյալներ են հավաքել մթնոլորտում աշխաթթու գազի կոնցենտրացիայի ու կլիմայի վրա դրա հետևանքների մասին: Նույնիսկ ոչ մասնագետի աչքով նայելով պարզ է դառնում, որ սա ցիկլային երևույթ չէ ու մարդկային գործունեության հետևանք է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է անթրոպոգենիկ արտանետումների քանակին, վերևի գրառումներում թվերն արդեն գրել ու կարիք չեմ տեսնում նույնը կրկնել:

Գանք գլոբալ տաքացմանը: Էս տերմինը այդքան էլ լավ չի բնութագրում այն, ինչը հիմա կատարվում է աշխարհում, ճիշտը գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխություններն են: Ճիշտ է օդի միջին ջերմաստիճանը տարեցտարի բարձրանում է, ու օվկիանոսի մակարդակը սառցադաշտերի հալման հետևանքով բարձրանում է, սակայն այս համակարգը այնքան բարդ է գործում, որ աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում տարբեր ձևերով է դրսևորվում: Գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխությունների հետևանքներից է թե գլոբալ տաքացումը, թե գլոբալ սառեցումը, թե բնական աղետնրի ավելի հաճախակիությունն ու ուժգնությունը: Գիտնականները մինչև հիմա չեն կարող կոնկրետ ասել, թե գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխությունները իրականում ինչ ազդեցություն կունենան Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, սակայն նույնիսկ ամենաօպտիմիստական կանխատեսումների դեպքում հետևանքները կատաստրոֆիկ են մարդկային կյանքի ու գործունեության համար: Դրա համար էլ պետք է պայքարել այս փոփոխություններ դեմ հիմա՝ նվազեցնելով արտանետումների քանակը:

Իսկ նստել ու ասել, որ սա ընդամենը բնական ցիկլ է ու ամեն ինչ ինքն իրեն կկարգավորվի, նույնն է, ինչ համակերպվել մահվան հետ ու սկսել սեփական գերեզմանը փորել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նիդեռլանդները առաջատար է էկոլոգիայի հարցում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե ԱՄՆ-ը Նիդերլանդներից հետ է, ապա ամերիկացիք տուպոյ են, կամ գոնե էդքան խելացի չեն քան հոլանդացիները, *կամ ավելի քիչ են վիզ դնում քան հոլանդացիները,* կամ ավելի քիչ են մտածում քան հոլանդացիները: Խնդիրներն ու մասշտաբներն են տարբեր, որը պետք ա փորձել նախ հասկանալ... Ոնց որ ասենք համեմատես փղի ու մջրյունի մարսողական համակարգերը ու ասես մրջյունինը ավելի լավն ա:


Այ էս ա սաղ: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ հավասարաչափ ա վիզ դնում կամ ավելի շատ, ապա ոչ թե իր երկրի ներսում, այլ դրանից դուրս:

----------

Brian_Boru (14.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ էս ա սաղ: Կամ եթե նույնիսկ հավասարաչափ ա վիզ դնում կամ ավելի շատ, ապա ոչ թե իր երկրի ներսում, այլ դրանից դուրս:


Բյուր, դու ի՞նչ գիտես ամերիկայի ներսում ընթացող էկոլոգիական անցուդարձերի մասին…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու ի՞նչ գիտես ամերիկայի ներսում ընթացող էկոլոգիական անցուդարձերի մասին…


Մեֆ, շատ եմ կարդում, մարդկանց հետ շատ եմ շփվում ու նաև տեսնում եմ, թե արտաքնապես ապրելակերպը ոնց ա տարբերվում Եվրոպայից:

----------

Brian_Boru (14.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մեֆ, շատ եմ կարդում, մարդկանց հետ շատ եմ շփվում ու նաև տեսնում եմ, թե արտաքնապես ապրելակերպը ոնց ա տարբերվում Եվրոպայից:


Բյուր, արի քեզ հաշվետվություն չտամ էլի ԱՄՆ-ի ապրելակերպի մասին, ԱՄՆ-ը շատ բազմազան ու բազմախառն է մարդկանց ապրելակերպով ու դու չես կարող էդ ամենը «արտաքնապես տեսնել» Հոլանդիայում: Գնացքների մասին էլ մի քիչ ավելի շատ կարդա, որ հասկանաս, թե ինչու արագընթաց գնացքներ ունենալու մասով ԱՄՆ-ն լռվել մնացել է:
Մի հատ էլ հետաքրքիր թարմ գաղափար «տուպոյ ամերկացուց»... ճիշտ է Էլոն Մասկը Աֆրիկայում է ծնվել... ամերիկացի ազգ պարզապես գոյություն չունի, հիմա տենց ա ստացվել:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, շատ եմ կարդում, մարդկանց հետ շատ եմ շփվում ու նաև տեսնում եմ, թե արտաքնապես ապրելակերպը ոնց ա տարբերվում Եվրոպայից:


Բյուր ջան, գիտեմ որ շատ ես կարդացել և շատ ես զրուցել… հարցս ոչ թե "դու ինչ գիտե՞ս որ խոսում ես" տոնի մեջ էր այլ իսկապես դու ինչ ինֆորմացիա ունես ԱՄՆ-ի մասին… 

Վիշապի հետ պիտի համաձայնվեմ… ճիշտ ա ասում մարդը… անձամբ ես էս մի քանի տարվա մեջ ահագին փոփոխություններ եմ տեսել ու զգացել ու եթե կուզես կարող եմ մի օրինակ էլ բերել… Հոլանդիան շատ դժվար ա համեմատել ԱՄՆ-ի հետ բազմաթիվ պատճառներով, ինքդ էլ կիմանաս… ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Հոլադիայից բան չկա սովորելու, բայց պետք չի միանշանակ դեմ արտահայտվել առանց հաշվի առնելու երկրի առանձնահատկությունները ու դրանց օբյեկտիվ մոտենալը…

Ամերիկան շատ ավելի բազմազան ա քան դու ես պատկերացնում կամ ինֆորմացված ես… ու առաջին ամենամեծ գործոնը հենց էդ բազազանությունն ա… 

դու հակաիմպերիալիստական ակտիվիստի մոտեցում ունես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր ջան, գիտեմ որ շատ ես կարդացել և շատ ես զրուցել… հարցս ոչ թե "դու ինչ գիտե՞ս որ խոսում ես" տոնի մեջ էր այլ իսկապես դու ինչ ինֆորմացիա ունես ԱՄՆ-ի մասին… 
> 
> Վիշապի հետ պիտի համաձայնվեմ… ճիշտ ա ասում մարդը… անձամբ ես էս մի քանի տարվա մեջ ահագին փոփոխություններ եմ տեսել ու զգացել ու եթե կուզես կարող եմ մի օրինակ էլ բերել… Հոլանդիան շատ դժվար ա համեմատել ԱՄՆ-ի հետ բազմաթիվ պատճառներով, ինքդ էլ կիմանաս… ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Հոլադիայից բան չկա սովորելու, բայց պետք չի միանշանակ դեմ արտահայտվել առանց հաշվի առնելու երկրի առանձնահատկությունները ու դրանց օբյեկտիվ մոտենալը…
> 
> Ամերիկան շատ ավելի բազմազան ա քան դու ես պատկերացնում կամ ինֆորմացված ես… ու առաջին ամենամեծ գործոնը հենց էդ բազազանությունն ա… 
> 
> դու հակաիմպերիալիստական ակտիվիստի մոտեցում ունես…


Մեֆ, ԱՄՆ-ի բազմազանությունից էլ եմ տեղյակ, տեղյակ եմ, թե նահանգից նահանգ ինչքան շատ բան ա փոխվում, թե տարբեր էթնիկական խմբեր որ մասերում են կենտրոնացած, թե որտեղից ա էկել «տուպոյ ամերիկացի» տերմինը, թե շաբաթական քանի ժամ են աշխատում ամերիկացիները մասնագիտությունից կախված, թե ինչով են բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածներն ու չստացածներն իրարից տարբերվում, թե ինչքանով ա անվտանգ կամ վտանգավոր ոտքով քայլելը ու թե դա ինչպես ա փոխվում քաղաքից քաղաք: Մեֆ, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը կարելի ա ընդհանրացնել, կարելի ա հանգիստ ասել, որ ամերիկացիներն իրանցից էն կողմ աշխարհ չեն տեսնում: Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում: Իհարկե, կան նաև լավ օրինակներ, մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեն, որ իրանց պետությունն իրանից էն կողմ աշխարհ չի տեսնում, որոնք քննադատում են իրանց պետության գործողություններն ու էնտեղ տիրող իրավիճակը: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ԱՄՆ-ի ամբողջ թե՛ ներքին, թե՛ արտաքին քաղաքականությունն ամփոփվում ա «մենք ենք աշխարհի տերը» արտահայտությամբ: Ասա, որ սխալ եմ ասում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, արի քեզ հաշվետվություն չտամ էլի ԱՄՆ-ի ապրելակերպի մասին, ԱՄՆ-ը շատ բազմազան ու բազմախառն է մարդկանց ապրելակերպով ու դու չես կարող էդ ամենը «արտաքնապես տեսնել» Հոլանդիայում: Գնացքների մասին էլ մի քիչ ավելի շատ կարդա, որ հասկանաս, թե ինչու արագընթաց գնացքներ ունենալու մասով ԱՄՆ-ն լռվել մնացել է:
> Մի հատ էլ հետաքրքիր թարմ գաղափար «տուպոյ ամերկացուց»... ճիշտ է Էլոն Մասկը Աֆրիկայում է ծնվել... ամերիկացի ազգ պարզապես գոյություն չունի, հիմա տենց ա ստացվել:


Վիշապ, քո դրած լինքը դեռ գաղափարական մակարդակում ա: Կիրականացվի՞ էդ գաղափարը: Եթե հա, շատ լավ: Իսկ օգտվողներ կլինե՞ն: Հասկանու՞մ ես, որպեսզի մարդիկ գնացքից օգտվեն, պետք ա պայմաններ ստեղծել, արտոնություններ տալ, մեքենա ունեցողների համար դժվարություններ ստեղծել, հակառակ դեպքում սարքելու են, հետո էլ ասեն՝ մարդ չի օգտվում:

Ի դեպ, Հոլանդիայի ներսում արագընթաց գնացքներ առանձնապես չկան: Բայց միջին 100-150 կմ/ժ արագությամբ գնացքները լրիվ հերիք են, որ մեքենայից արագ գնան: Էստեղ միջազգայիններն են արագընթաց, մեկ էլ մի գիծ Ամստերդամի ու Ռոտերդամի միջև: 

Եթե Հոլանդիան էդքան դուրդ չի գալիս, կարող ենք ավելի մեծ ու սփռված պետություն վերցնել՝ Ֆինլանդիան, որը Եվրոպայի երևի ամենաբնապահպանական երկիրն ա: Էնտեղ ամեն ինչ էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ եթե բուֆետում ուզում ես take-away սուրճ առնել, պիտի ավել փող տաս միօգտագործման բաժակի համար: Հոլանդիան դեռ դրան չի հասել, բայց կամաց-կամաց գնում են դրան: Հիմա արդեն սկսել են տուգանել, եթե մեծ բաժակով, օրինակ, փոքր սուրճ ես առնում: Մանր բաներ են, բայց մարդիկ քայլեր անում են: Ասա տեսնեմ ձեր նահանգում ի՞նչ քայլեր են արվում: Ի դեպ, սուպերմարկետներում տոպրակները վճարովի սարքե՞լ են, թե՞ դեռ ձրի բաժանում են:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ, քո դրած լինքը դեռ գաղափարական մակարդակում ա: Կիրականացվի՞ էդ գաղափարը: Եթե հա, շատ լավ: Իսկ օգտվողներ կլինե՞ն: Հասկանու՞մ ես, որպեսզի մարդիկ գնացքից օգտվեն, պետք ա պայմաններ ստեղծել, արտոնություններ տալ, մեքենա ունեցողների համար դժվարություններ ստեղծել, հակառակ դեպքում սարքելու են, հետո էլ ասեն՝ մարդ չի օգտվում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, Հոլանդիայի ներսում արագընթաց գնացքներ առանձնապես չկան: Բայց միջին 100-150 կմ/ժ արագությամբ գնացքները լրիվ հերիք են, որ մեքենայից արագ գնան: Էստեղ միջազգայիններն են արագընթաց, մեկ էլ մի գիծ Ամստերդամի ու Ռոտերդամի միջև: 
> 
> Եթե Հոլանդիան էդքան դուրդ չի գալիս, կարող ենք ավելի մեծ ու սփռված պետություն վերցնել՝ Ֆինլանդիան, որը Եվրոպայի երևի ամենաբնապահպանական երկիրն ա: Էնտեղ ամեն ինչ էն աստիճանի ա հասել, որ եթե բուֆետում ուզում ես take-away սուրճ առնել, պիտի ավել փող տաս միօգտագործման բաժակի համար: Հոլանդիան դեռ դրան չի հասել, բայց կամաց-կամաց գնում են դրան: Հիմա արդեն սկսել են տուգանել, եթե մեծ բաժակով, օրինակ, փոքր սուրճ ես առնում: Մանր բաներ են, բայց մարդիկ քայլեր անում են: Ասա տեսնեմ ձեր նահանգում ի՞նչ քայլեր են արվում: Ի դեպ, սուպերմարկետներում տոպրակները վճարովի սարքե՞լ են, թե՞ դեռ ձրի բաժանում են:


Ինչքան հասկանում եմ դու պարզապես հակաճառելու կամ վիճելու մոլուցք ունես …Ճ Հա, սուպերմարկետներում տոպրակները փողով են, մի հատ էլ առաջարկում են նվիրաբերություն անել  տարբեր էկոլոգիական ու ոչ էկոլոգիական ֆոնդերի: Ռեսայքլինգ կա... զիբիլ թափելու տուգանքը  1000 դոլար է: Օդը մաքուր ա: Հիբրիդ ու էլեկտրական մեքենաները օր օրի շատանում են: Ծիծիլյոն հատ արևային մարտկոցներ ու քամու էլեկտրակայաններ կան: Անտառները սրբության պես պահում են, որ հրդեհ էլ լինում է, մարդիկ իրենց կյանքի հաշվին են հանգցնում: Ուրու՞շ...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ դու պարզապես հակաճառելու կամ վիճելու մոլուցք ունես …Ճ Հա, սուպերմարկետներում տոպրակները փողով են, մի հատ էլ առաջարկում են նվիրաբերություն անել  տարբեր էկոլոգիական ու ոչ էկոլոգիական ֆոնդերի: Ռեսայքլինգ կա... զիբիլ թափելու տուգանքը  1000 դոլար է: Օդը մաքուր ա: Հիբրիդ ու էլեկտրական մեքենաները օր օրի շատանում են: Ծիծիլյոն հատ արևային մարտկոցներ ու քամու էլեկտրակայաններ կան: Անտառները սրբության պես պահում են, որ հրդեհ էլ լինում է, մարդիկ իրենց կյանքի հաշվին են հանգցնում: Ուրու՞շ...


Բա ասա, որ մանրից սկսել եք փոխվել  :Jpit: 

Լավ, սկսեմ թվերով խոսել: Մի հատ նայի էս լինքը ու ասա, թե որ պետությունն ա բացարձակ թվերով ամենաշատ արտանետումներ անում, մեկ էլ նայի ըստ բնակչության որն ա: 

Կարաս սա էլ նայես: 

Ամբողջ Եվրամիությունը միասին ԱՄՆ-ից քիչ ա արտանետումներ անում, չնայած բնակչությունն ԱՄՆ-ից երկու անգամ ավելի ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ԱՄՆ-ի բազմազանությունից էլ եմ տեղյակ, տեղյակ եմ, թե նահանգից նահանգ ինչքան շատ բան ա փոխվում, թե տարբեր էթնիկական խմբեր որ մասերում են կենտրոնացած, թե որտեղից ա էկել «տուպոյ ամերիկացի» տերմինը, թե շաբաթական քանի ժամ են աշխատում ամերիկացիները մասնագիտությունից կախված, թե ինչով են բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացածներն ու չստացածներն իրարից տարբերվում, թե ինչքանով ա անվտանգ կամ վտանգավոր ոտքով քայլելը ու թե դա ինչպես ա փոխվում քաղաքից քաղաք: Մեֆ, բայց էդ ամեն ինչը կարելի ա ընդհանրացնել, կարելի ա հանգիստ ասել, որ ամերիկացիներն իրանցից էն կողմ աշխարհ չեն տեսնում: Կարո՞ղ ա սուտ եմ ասում: Իհարկե, կան նաև լավ օրինակներ, մարդիկ, որոնք գիտեն, որ իրանց պետությունն իրանից էն կողմ աշխարհ չի տեսնում, որոնք քննադատում են իրանց պետության գործողություններն ու էնտեղ տիրող իրավիճակը: Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ ԱՄՆ-ի ամբողջ թե՛ ներքին, թե՛ արտաքին քաղաքականությունն ամփոփվում ա «մենք ենք աշխարհի տերը» արտահայտությամբ: Ասա, որ սխալ եմ ասում:


Սխալ ես ասում Բյուր… եթե ճիշտ ասեիր, կասեի ճիշտ ես ասում… էն ինչ ասում ես՝ կա, բայց ոչ էնպես ինչպես դու ես ասում… դու միակողմանի ես ներկայացնում… մի քիչ էլ կրոնական հավատքով…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Սխալ ես ասում Բյուր… եթե ճիշտ ասեիր, կասեի ճիշտ ես ասում… էն ինչ ասում ես՝ կա, բայց ոչ էնպես ինչպես դու ես ասում… դու միակողմանի ես ներկայացնում… մի քիչ էլ կրոնական հավատքով…


Մեֆ, կրոնականն ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :LOL: 
Ի՞նչն եմ միակողմանի ներկայացնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ արագընթաց գնացքներն էտքան էկոլոգիական են: Բա՞ էտ հոսանքը որ դրանք են օգտագործում ու էտ հոսանքի արտադրությունը: Բա՞ հենց  էտ հսկայական գնացքների արտադրությունը: Բա էտ հսկայական տարածքները, որ օտգագործվում են էտ ուղիերի համար: Գիտե՞ք եվրոպայում ինչքան ծառահատում ա եղել ու ինչքան գյուղատնտեսական նշանակության հողեր են մնացել էտ ուղիների տակ: Բա՞ վերջապես բնական միջավայրի վիզուալ քաքմեջը: Այնպես որ, ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կրոնականն ի՞նչ կապ ունի 
> Ի՞նչն եմ միակողմանի ներկայացնում:


Կրոնականը զուգահեռ էր… դու ուղղակի ոչ մի ալտերնատիվ տեսակետ կանխավ չես ընդունում… դու քեզ արդեն համոզել ես… կարբոն ֆութպրինտի ստատիստիկան բերել ես, լավ ես արել, բայց էկոնոմիկայի մեծությունը ևս պտի հաշվի առնես… իհարկե շատ բան կա դեռ անելու ու շատ երկրներից էլ հետ ենք, բայց տուպոյ ամերիկացի պետք չի ասել… էդ ստերեոտիպը որ դու տենց ախորժակով օգտագործում ես արդեն քո արգումենտները կասկածի տակ ա դնում… լավ փաստերով թույլ արգումենտներ ես անում… 

Ամերիկան մեծ երկիր ա ու նրա էկոնոմիկան էլ բավականին մեծ ու փոփոխությունները տենց հեշտ չեն լինում չնայած էս յոթ տարվա մեջ փոփոխությունները զգալի են, բավականին զգալի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ արագընթաց գնացքներն էտքան էկոլոգիական են: Բա՞ էտ հոսանքը որ դրանք են օգտագործում ու էտ հոսանքի արտադրությունը: Բա՞ հենց  էտ հսկայական գնացքների արտադրությունը: Բա էտ հսկայական տարածքները, որ օտգագործվում են էտ ուղիերի համար: Գիտե՞ք եվրոպայում ինչքան ծառահատում ա եղել ու ինչքան գյուղատնտեսական նշանակության հողեր են մնացել էտ ուղիների տակ: Բա՞ վերջապես բնական միջավայրի վիզուալ քաքմեջը: Այնպես որ, ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, չնայած եթե խոշոր հաշվով նայենք, հավանաբար արագընթաց գնացքներն էկոլոգիապես ավելի ձեռնտու են, քան եթե մարդ ա իր մեքենան ունենա:Ամեն դեպքում, էստեղ թեման խորացավ գնացքների վրա, որովհետև նշվեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ում անհնար ա նման տարածությունների դեպքում մեքենայից հրաժարվելը: Ըստ էության, ստեղ հարցն արագընթաց գնացք ունենալ-չունենալը չի, այլ էն, որ ԱՄՆ-ն շարունակում ա մնալ մթնոլորտն ամենաշատն աղտոտող պետությունը: Էդ խնդիրը հեծանիվներով կլուծվի, թե արագընթաց գնացքներով, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում: Ուղղակի ստեղ կարևոր ա, որ բնապահպանության մասին էդքան թմբկահարող ԱՄՆ-ն նախ իրա խնդիրները լուծի, հետո նոր պստիկ Հայաստանին բան-ման քարոզի, որի արտանետումները ոչ մի կերպ համեմատելի չեն ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կրոնականը զուգահեռ էր… դու ուղղակի ոչ մի ալտերնատիվ տեսակետ կանխավ չես ընդունում… դու քեզ արդեն համոզել ես… կարբոն ֆութպրինտի ստատիստիկան բերել ես, լավ ես արել, բայց էկոնոմիկայի մեծությունը ևս պտի հաշվի առնես… իհարկե շատ բան կա դեռ անելու ու շատ երկրներից էլ հետ ենք, բայց տուպոյ ամերիկացի պետք չի ասել… էդ ստերեոտիպը որ դու տենց ախորժակով օգտագործում ես արդեն քո արգումենտները կասկածի տակ ա դնում… լավ փաստերով թույլ արգումենտներ ես անում… 
> 
> Ամերիկան մեծ երկիր ա ու նրա էկոնոմիկան էլ բավականին մեծ ու փոփոխությունները տենց հեշտ չեն լինում չնայած էս յոթ տարվա մեջ փոփոխությունները զգալի են, բավականին զգալի…


Մեֆ, «տուպոյ ամերիկացի» տերմինը հատուկ բերեցի: Մի ասա, որ չկա տենց բան: Հաստատ կա: Բայց իրանք ուրիշ ակունքներից են, իրանք էն մարդիկ չեն, որ էկոլոգիայով են զբաղվում, իրանք էն մարդիկ են, որոնք հարցնում են՝ Հոլանդիայում զուգարանի թուղթ կա՞, որոնք կարծում են, թե աշխարհի մնացած պետություններում մարդիկ դեռ ծառերի վրա են ապրում: Ու այ հենց էդ մարդկանց մինչև չստիպես, հեծանիվ չեն նստի: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էկոնոմիկային, դե Չինաստանն էլ նենց վատ էկոնոմիկա չունի, բնակչությունն էլ չորս անգամ ավելի մեծ ա, բայց արի ու տես թվերով ԱՄՆ-ին չի հասնում: Չնայած ասեմ, Չինաստանն էլ մի բարի պտուղ չի: Անկեղծ ասած, զարմացա, որ իրանց թվերը փոքր են: Ճապոնիան էլ չի հասնում ԱՄՆ-ին, ԵՄ-ն էլ: Ինչու՞:

Էդ լավ ա, որ վերջին յոթ տարում կան փոփոխություններ: Բայց ի՞նչ տեմպերով են անում: Ինչու՞ իրանց ռեսուրսները ներսի տուպոյներին պրոպագանդելու համար չեն պահում: Դրսի տուպոյների CO2-ը սենց թե նենց շատ բան չի փոխում աշխարհի մասշտաբով:

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ արագընթաց գնացքներն էտքան էկոլոգիական են: Բա՞ էտ հոսանքը որ դրանք են օգտագործում ու էտ հոսանքի արտադրությունը: Բա՞ հենց  էտ հսկայական գնացքների արտադրությունը: Բա էտ հսկայական տարածքները, որ օտգագործվում են էտ ուղիերի համար: Գիտե՞ք եվրոպայում ինչքան ծառահատում ա եղել ու ինչքան գյուղատնտեսական նշանակության հողեր են մնացել էտ ուղիների տակ: Բա՞ վերջապես բնական միջավայրի վիզուալ քաքմեջը: Այնպես որ, ամեն ինչ տենց միանշանակ չի:


Դե պիտի մի ձև իրանց խափե՞ն թե չէ, որ իրանց բնություն ցխող չզգան։
Ժողովուրդ, հա, կարելի ա էլեկտրոմոբիլ օգտագործել, տոպրակը բազմակի օգտագործման, լամպերն էլ էլեկտրախնայող, դա մի քիչ կպակասացնի բնության աղտոտումը։ Բայց գործնականում հարց չի լուծի, քանի դեռ աշխարհը «զարգացում» ասելով մենակ տեխնոկրատիկ ճանապարհն ա տեսնում, տեխնիկային ա զոռ տալիս ու օր օրի մարդկանց կոմֆորտն ու պահանջներն ապահովելու համար ավելի շատ տեխնիկա ու բարձրակարգ սերվիսներ են պետք։ 

Արդյո՞ք նույն ծառայություններն ապահովող ավելի պակաս մխտռող միջոցների անցումը կարա հասցնի ծառայությունների պահանջի պրոգրեսիվ աճի հետևից։ Խիստ կասկածում եմ։

----------

Freeman (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2013), Ձայնալար (14.08.2013), Ուլուանա (14.08.2013), Սելավի (15.08.2013), Տրիբուն (20.08.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Մտածեցի պիտի որ հետաքրքիր լինի ակումբցիների համար:
> 
> Ինտերնետում կա շատ հարմար կալկուլյատոր, որի օգնությամբ կարող եք հաշվել ձեր կարբոնային ոտնահետքը ու համեմատել Հայաստանի ու աշխարհի միջինի ու թիրախային չափսի հետ (որը կկանխի գլոբալ տաքացումը):
> 
> 2011թ-ի համար իմը 6.40 տոննա էր, երբ Հայաստանի բնակչի համար միջինը 1.21 տոննա է: Զարգացած երկրների համար այս թիվը 11 տոննա է: Ներկայումս աշխարհի միջինը 4 տոննա է: Գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարի համար այս թիվը պետք է իջեցնել 2 տոննայի:


Ինչ-որ լուրջ հիմք կա՞ սրան հավատալու: Կասկածներ կան, որ հերթական Գրինփիսական քարոզն ա, բնապահպանությունից հեռու:




> 1. Գնեք օրգանական ու տեղական (0 կիլոմետրանոց) մթերքներ: Հնարավորության դեպքում ընտրեք օրգանական ու տեղական արտադրության սննդամթերք: Արտասահմանից ներկրված ապրանքները իրենց հետ կրում են տրանսպորտի ու փաթեթավորման հսկայական կարբոնական ոտնահետք:
> 
> 2. Ուշադրություն դարձրեք փաթեթավորմանը: Ընտրեք մինիմալ փաթեթավորում ունեցող կամ առանց փաթեթավորման ապրանքներ: Սուպերմարկետներից գնումներ կատարելիս հրաժարվեք պլաստիկ տոպրակներից, ձեր հետ բերեք բազմանգամյա օգտագործման տոպրակներ:
> 
> 3. Հրաժարվեք շշալցված ջրից: Շշալցված ջրերը գլոբալ տաքացման ամենամեծ չարիքներից մեկն են, որոնց բաղադրությունն ու մաքրությունը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում ծորակի ջրի բաղադրությունից ու մաքրությունից: Եթե գումարենք իրար շշալցված ջրի շշալցման, փաթեթավորման ու տրանսպորտի կարբոնային ոտնահետքը հսկայական թիվ կստացվի: Փոխարենը հնարավորության դեպքում օգտվեք միայն ծորակի ջրից: Ձեր հետ կրեք բազմանգամյա օգտագործման ջրի շիշ:
> 
> 4. Ծառ տնկեք: Առանց մեկնաբանություան
> 
> 5. Փոխեք տան լուսավորման համակարգը: Տան բոլոր լամպերը փոխարինեք էլեկտրախնայող LED կամ ցերեկային լամպերով, բացի գլոբալ տաքացման դեմ պայքարելուց նաև լիքը փող կխնայեք:
> ...


Այ նույնն էլ ստեղ: Պնդումների մեծամասնությունը խիստ կասկածելի է:
Օրինակ լուսավորման մասին: Այո, լավ ա, քիչ էներգիա են պահանջում ևն խնայող լամպերը: Բայց դե սնդիկ են պարունակում մեծ քանակությամբ, որը (նորմալ երկրների դեպքում պիտի ուտիլիզացվի), իսկ այնտեղ, որտեղ չի ուտիլիզացվում, ուղղակի մտնում է բնահամակարգ:

----------

Chuk (14.08.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Լավ թեմա է ։
> 
> Շատերիդ դուր չի գա, բայց դե մի կարևոր կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ .
> 
> *11. Հրաժարվեք մսեղեն ու ընդհանրապես կենդանական ծագման սննդամթերք սպառելուց կամ գոնե աշխատեք հնարավորինս նվազեցնել։* 
> 
> 
> Ներկայումս մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը զարգացած արդյունաբերական երկրներում կազմում է ամբողջ գյուղատնտեսական արտադրանքի մոտ 40%–ը։ Արոտավայրերը զբաղեցնում են երկրագնդի ցամաքի 26%–ը, իսկ անասնակերի արտադրության համար օգտագործվում է բոլոր վարելահողերի մոտ մեկ երրորդը։ Համաձայնեք, որ լուրջ թվեր են։ 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես հատուկ մարդու սպառման համար կենդանիների բուծումը մի շարք պատճառներով ահռելի էկոլոգիական վտանգ է ներկայացնում երկրագնդի համար. արոտավայրերի շահագործում, կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար ծախսվող մեծ քանակությամբ բերք, ջրային ռեսուրսներ, ջրային միջավայրերի աղտոտում մորթված կենդանիների թափոններով և այլն։ Ցանկության դեպքում հեշտությամբ կարող եք դրա վերաբերյալ ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա գտնել ինտերնետում, թեև կարծում եմ՝ պատկերն ընդհանուր առմամբ պիտի որ պարզ լինի գրածիցս։


Ուլուանա, դուք իսկապես կարծում եք, որ միս չուտելով օգգնում եք կենդանիներին:  :Smile:  Ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա: Իսկ առողջ մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը, որ, կարծում եմ, օգտագործում, ինչպե՞ս են ստացվում: Եվ դրանց աճեցման արտերն ու հողերը ինչի՞ (կամ ու՞մ) հաշվին են մշակվում:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Իհարկե, կերեք գենետիկ մոդիֆիկացված ու ֆիտոէստրոգեններով հարուստ սննդամթերք, որը ձեզ կդարձնի իներտ ու իմպոտենտ ու չաղ: Բացի դրանից, հենց բուսական սննդամթերքի մշակումը ներկայումսամենավտանգավորն է բնության համար, քանի որ այդ ընթացքում կիրառվող ազոտական պարարտանութերն ու պեստիցիդներն աղտոտում են հողը, ստորգետնյա ջրերը, հասնում են մինչև օվկիանոս:


1. Գենմոդիֆիկացված մթերքը վնասակար չի, դա միֆ ա: Ու չի դարձնում «իմպոտենտ, իներտ ու չաղ»:
2. Հենց պեստիցիdներ ու ինսեկտիցիդների քանակի նվազեցման պատճառով է կատարվում գենմոդիֆիկացիան (և այլ պատճառներով՝ օգտակար նյութերի քանակը բարձրացնելու ևն):

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1. Գենմոդիֆիկացված մթերքը վնասակար չի, դա միֆ ա: Ու չի դարձնում «իմպոտենտ, իներտ ու չաղ»:


Ահա, կա տենց բան: Առայժմ որևէ գիտական հետազոտություն ո՛չ հաստատում, ո՛չ հերքում ա դրանց վնասակարությունը

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Ես չեմ ասում՝ չեն հասկանում: Լավ էլ հասկանում են, բայց ապրում են նենց, ոնց որ դա իրանց չի վերաբերում: Լավ էլ էկոլոգիական քարոզներ են տանում մյուս պետություններում, հատկապես մեզ նման ճ կլասի Հայաստաններում: Ու դա մենակ էկոլոգիային չի վերաբերում: Լիքը ուրիշ հարցերում էլ եքա քարոզներ են տանում «բայց մեկ ա մեզ չի վերաբերում»  սկզբունքով:


+14857

Mephistopheles
Ես շատ բարեկամ ու ծանոթ ունեմ ԱՄՆ-ում, ու լրիվ համաձայն եմ Բյուրի ասածի հետ: 
Ամերիկայի որոշ նահանգներում (հատկապես, ամենաքրիստոնեական, հարավայիններում) մարդիկ ուղղակի աղբի ուտիլիզացիայի մասին պատկերացում չունեն, հենց այնպես լցնում են միջավայր:
Էլ չասած, որ գլոբալ ջերմացման ամենամեծ հերքողները հենց իրանց հանրապետականներն ու լիբերտարիականներն են:
Էլ չասած, որ ԱՄՆ-ն միակ երկիրն ա, որ չի ընդունել Կիոտոյի պայմանագիրը (որն ուղղված ա ածխաթթու գազի նվազեցման հետ կապված միջոցների օգտագործմանը):

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Բյուր, բոլոր հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ վնասակար չեն:
Պիտի վնասակարությունը ապացուցվի, ոչ թե հակարակը, պնդումն ա ապացուցվում, ոչ թե հերքումը: 
Դա նույն կրեացիոնիստական վույվույն ա:

Եվրոպան թույլ ա տալիս
http://ec.europa.eu/research/biosoci...o_research.pdf
http://www.gruenevernunft.de/sites/d...ovals_GMOs.pdf
http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/doc/2150.pdf

Ամերիկան թույլ ա տալիս
http://www.isaaa.org/gmapprovaldatabase/default.asp
http://www.nap.edu/catalog.php?record_id=12804

Հիմա կամ դեբիլ են, ու սեփական քաղաքացիների վրա թքած ունեն, կամ էլ պիտի դավադրությունների մեջ ընկնենք:

----------

Enna Adoly (14.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (14.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բոլոր հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ վնասակար չեն:
> Պիտի վնասակարությունը ապացուցվի, ոչ թե հակարակը, պնդումն ա ապացուցվում, ոչ թե հերքումը: 
> Դա նույն կրեացիոնիստական վույվույն ա:
> 
> Եվրոպան թույլ ա տալիս
> http://ec.europa.eu/research/biosoci...o_research.pdf
> http://www.gruenevernunft.de/sites/d...ovals_GMOs.pdf
> http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/doc/2150.pdf
> 
> ...


Դե ես ինչքան հետազոտություն կարդացել եմ, վնասակարությունն ապացուցված չի էղել, բայց էդ բոլոր հետազոտություններն ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ են ունեցել, դրա համար ուժեղ պնդումներ չեն կարողացել անել: Հիմա չեմ հիշում դրանք:

----------


## Արշակ

> Բյուր, բոլոր հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ վնասակար չեն:
> Պիտի վնասակարությունը ապացուցվի, ոչ թե հակարակը, պնդումն ա ապացուցվում, ոչ թե հերքումը: 
> Դա նույն կրեացիոնիստական վույվույն ա:
> 
> Եվրոպան թույլ ա տալիս
> http://ec.europa.eu/research/biosoci...o_research.pdf
> http://www.gruenevernunft.de/sites/d...ovals_GMOs.pdf
> http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/doc/2150.pdf
> 
> ...


Թեմայից շեղվում ենք, չեմ ուզում ծավալվեմ, բայց եթե մի քիչ խորանաս օրինակ GMO արտադրող գիգանտերից Monsanto–ն ինչ կարգի ա սերտաճած ԱՄՆ–ը կառավարության մեջ, ոնց ա կզցնում GMO–ից հրաժարվող ֆերմերներին լրիվ օդերը փակելով ու դատական պրոցեսներով, սենց հարցեր չեն առաջանա։ Ու հարց ա էդ պաշտոնական հետազոտությունները ում կողմից են ֆինանսավորվում ու ում դուդուկի տակ են պարում։
Մի շարք անկախ հետազոտողներ էլ պնդում են, որ վնասակար ա ու օրինակ առնետների վրա փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ 1-2 սերունդ հետո վարի են գնում, էլ հաջորդ սերունդը տալուն ունակ չեն էլ լինում։ Մարդու դեպքում մի քանի սերունդ չի անցել դեռ, չենք կարող շատ բան ասել։ Տեղյակ չեմ ինչ մեխանիզմով ա բացատրվում դրանց վնասակարությունը, կամ բացատրվում ա, թե չէ, բայց եթե նույնիսկ մեխանիզմը հայտնի չի, բայց փորձարկումներըը հակառակն են ցույց տալիս, ապա չես կարող պնդել, թե եթե չի հիմնավորվում ապա տենց բան չկա։
Ճիշտն ասած, ես ո՛չ պաշտոնական, ո՛չ էլ անկախ հետազոտողների անաչառությունն ու փորձերի ճշգրտությունը ստուգելու գիտելիքներ ու ժամանակ չունեմ, հետևաբար որևէ բան վստահ պնդել չեմ կարող, բայց բիզնեսի մոթոդներին ծանոթ լինելով՝ էնքան էլ չեմ ուզում առողջությանս հույսը դնել իրանց պնդումների վրա։

----------

Ուլուանա (14.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իսկ առողջ մրգերն ու բանջարեղենը, որ, կարծում եմ, օգտագործում, ինչպե՞ս են ստացվում: Եվ դրանց աճեցման արտերն ու հողերը ինչի՞ (կամ ու՞մ) հաշվին են մշակվում:


Էկոլոգիական բուրգի օրենքին ծանո՞թ եք։ Դրանից մասնավորապես հետևում ա, որ միավոր զանգվածի միս ստանալու համար շատ ավելի մեծ զանգվածով բուսական սնունդ ու էներգիա ա ծախսվում։ 
Հա ու մեկ էլ, բույսերը չեն տռում  :LOL:  Բույսերը, ի տարբերություն անասունների, ոչ թե թթվածին են կլանում ու ածխաթթու գազ արտանետում, այլ հակառակը՝ կլանում են ածխաթթու գազ ու սինթեզում են թթվածին։

----------

Ուլուանա (14.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էկոլոգիական բուրգի օրենքին ծանո՞թ եք։ Դրանից մասնավորապես հետևում ա, որ միավոր զանգվածի միս ստանալու համար շատ ավելի մեծ զանգվածով բուսական սնունդ ու էներգիա ա ծախսվում։ 
> Հա ու մեկ էլ, բույսերը չեն տռում  Բույսերը, ի տարբերություն անասունների, *ոչ թե թթվածին են կլանում ու ածխաթթու գազ արտանետում, այլ հակառակը՝ կլանում են ածխաթթու գազ ու սինթեզում են թթվածին*։


Երկուսն էլ անում են  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Երկուսն էլ անում են


Բյուր, ճիշտ ա, բույսերը «շնչում» էլ են, բայց խոսքը գումարային վերջնական արդյունքի մասին ա։  Իմ դպրոցական կենսաբի դասագիրքը ինձ ասում էր, որ միջինում բույսերը 40 անգամ ավելի շատ թթվածին են արտադրում, քան օգտագործում են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ճիշտ ա, բույսերը «շնչում» էլ են, բայց խոսքը գումարային վերջնական արդյունքի մասին ա։  Իմ դպրոցական կենսաբի դասագիրքը ինձ ասում էր, որ միջինում բույսերը 40 անգամ ավելի շատ թթվածին են արտադրում, քան օգտագործում են։


Վերջնական հաշվարկով՝ հա:

----------

Արշակ (14.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բա ասա, որ մանրից սկսել եք փոխվել 
> 
> Լավ, սկսեմ թվերով խոսել: Մի հատ նայի էս լինքը ու ասա, թե որ պետությունն ա բացարձակ թվերով ամենաշատ արտանետումներ անում, մեկ էլ նայի ըստ բնակչության որն ա: 
> 
> Կարաս սա էլ նայես: 
> 
> Ամբողջ Եվրամիությունը միասին ԱՄՆ-ից քիչ ա արտանետումներ անում, չնայած բնակչությունն ԱՄՆ-ից երկու անգամ ավելի ա:


Եթե Եվրոպայի բնակչությունը երկու անգամ մեծ ա, ապա մի հատ էլ ուշադրություն դարձրու որ ԱՄՆ-ի ու Եվրամիության ներքին համախառն արդյունքները նույնն են: Կարող ե՞նք ասել, որ մի ամերիկացին երկու եվրոպացի արժի իր էֆֆեկտիվությամբ: Եթե հա, ուրեմն ինքը իրավունք ունի 1.7 անգամ ավելի շատ տռի եվրոպացուց, ու էս պարագայում ԱՄՆ-ի արտանետումները մի բան էլ քիչ են:

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ ոչ ես եմ ամերիկացի, ոչ դու ես հոլանդացի, այնպես որ արի հպարտանանք մեր Հայաստանի էկոլոգիայով: :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, չնայած եթե խոշոր հաշվով նայենք, հավանաբար արագընթաց գնացքներն էկոլոգիապես ավելի ձեռնտու են, քան եթե մարդ ա իր մեքենան ունենա:Ամեն դեպքում, էստեղ թեման խորացավ գնացքների վրա, որովհետև նշվեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ում անհնար ա նման տարածությունների դեպքում մեքենայից հրաժարվելը: Ըստ էության, ստեղ հարցն արագընթաց գնացք ունենալ-չունենալը չի, այլ էն, որ ԱՄՆ-ն շարունակում ա մնալ մթնոլորտն ամենաշատն աղտոտող պետությունը: Էդ խնդիրը հեծանիվներով կլուծվի, թե արագընթաց գնացքներով, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում: Ուղղակի ստեղ կարևոր ա, որ բնապահպանության մասին էդքան թմբկահարող ԱՄՆ-ն նախ իրա խնդիրները լուծի, հետո նոր պստիկ Հայաստանին բան-ման քարոզի, որի արտանետումները ոչ մի կերպ համեմատելի չեն ԱՄՆ-ի հետ:


Բյուր ջան, արի տարբերեք գլոբալ էկոլոգիկան պատասխանտվությունը լոկալ պատասխանատվությունից: Ամերիկացիները հաստատ Հայաստանին չեն սովորեցնում թե ոնց ա պետք մթնոլորտ քիչ արտանետումներ անել, քանի որ Հայաստանն ըստ էության արտանետումներ չունի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Հայաստանը Կիոտոյի պրատակոլով իրան հասնող քվոտաները վաճառում ա ուրիշ երկրներին: 

Այ լոկալ առում, ամերիկացիները, ու ոչ միայն իրանք, մեզ լիքը սովորացնելու բան ունեն - կանաչը պահել, զիբիլը սորտավորել ու վերամշակել, շրջապատը մաքուր պահել, ու վաբշե չլինել քաքոտ, ոնց որ մենք ենք՝ շենքերի պաձեզդները վկա:

Մի բան էլ, ԱՄՆ միակ զարգացած երկիրն ա, որտեղ բոլոր խոշոր ծրագրերը իրականացնելուց առաջ օրենքով պարտադիր Social cost benefit analysis են անում, ու սրա մեջ էկոլոգիական կոմպոնենտը պարտադիր հաշվի ա առնվում, համ ծախսերի համ օգուտերի մասով: Եվրոպացիներն էլ են անում, բայց ոչ էտքան սիստեմատիկ ու պարտադիր: Վկան Փարիզ-Լոնդոն TJV-ն, որը բնության մայրիգը լացացրեց, բայց մինչև հիմա վնասով ա աշխատում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընդհանրապես տեխնիկայի նվաճումներով հագեցած, այսպես ասած զարգացած երկրները երկրագնդի էկոլոգիան ամենաշատն են ցխում։ Հա, իրանք իրանց երկրները համեմատաբար մաքուր են պահում, բայց թքած, թե իրանց iphone ու թանկարժեք մեքենա ունենալու համար Ճ կարգի երկրներում բնություն ա ցխվում, չնայած որ հենց էդ Ճ կարգի երկրների բնակիչները էդ տեխնիկական նվաճումներից հիմնականում չեն օգտվում։ Ուղղակի եթե եվրոպացիք իրանց խղճի ձենը կտրելու համար կամ գուցե մանրից ջոկելու պատճառով, որ երկրի ռեսուրսները անսպառ չեն, սկսել են էներգախնայող լամպ, հեծո–մեծո թիթիզություններ անել, ապա ամերիկացիք մինչև վերջերս թքած են ունեցել տենց բաների վրա։ Նոր–նոր սկսում են տենց էկո–մեկո բաներ մտածել։ Մինչև հիմա իրանց դպրոցում սովորացրել են, որ ինչքան շատ ապրանք առնեն էնքան բարի գործ են անում, որովհետև նպաստում են տնտեսության զարգացմանը


Եթե երկիրդ աղքատ ա ու քոսոտ ուրեմն պիտի նաև աղտոտված լինի, ու էտ աղտոտողները պիտի լինեն համ էտ երկրի տերերը, համ էլ հարուստ ու զարգացած երկրները: Շատ նորմալ ա, ու ուրիշ ձև չէր էր կարող լինել, քանի որ աղքատ երկրներում կյանքի արժեքը անհամեմատ ցածր ա: Կոպիտ ասած, էկոլոգիական հետևանքների արժեքը՝ մարդու առողջություն ու կյանք, կոպեկներ ա:  

1991 թվին մի հատ շատ անկեղծ ձևակերպում ա եղել, կոչվում ա «Summers memo», ու ասում ա. «I think the economic logic behind dumping a load of toxic waste in the lowest wage country is impeccable and we should face up to that.» 

Խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ տնտեսական աճի ու շրջակա միջավայրի պահպանության միջև կոմպրոմիսը հարուստ ու աղքատ երկրներում իրարից փիս տարբերվում ա: Էն, որ Հայաստանում հանքարդյունաբերության բում ա սկսվում, մի կողմից կարող ա լավ ա (աշխատատեղ, տնտեսական աճ, փող-մող), բայց մյուս կողմից մենք ու մեր սերդունդները դրա հետևանքների հետ դեռ փիս բախվելու ենք, ու շատ փիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սելավի, սկսենք նրանից, որ ոչ մի բան էլ հավասարակշռության մեջ չէ, գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխությունները իրական են ու դրանում հենց ածխաթթու գազի անթրոպոգենիկ արտանետումներն են մեղավոր: Գիտնականները բազմաթիվ տվյալներ են հավաքել մթնոլորտում աշխաթթու գազի կոնցենտրացիայի ու կլիմայի վրա դրա հետևանքների մասին: Նույնիսկ ոչ մասնագետի աչքով նայելով պարզ է դառնում, որ սա ցիկլային երևույթ չէ ու մարդկային գործունեության հետևանք է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է անթրոպոգենիկ արտանետումների քանակին, վերևի գրառումներում թվերն արդեն գրել ու կարիք չեմ տեսնում նույնը կրկնել:
> 
> Գանք գլոբալ տաքացմանը: Էս տերմինը այդքան էլ լավ չի բնութագրում այն, ինչը հիմա կատարվում է աշխարհում, ճիշտը գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխություններն են: Ճիշտ է օդի միջին ջերմաստիճանը տարեցտարի բարձրանում է, ու օվկիանոսի մակարդակը սառցադաշտերի հալման հետևանքով բարձրանում է, սակայն այս համակարգը այնքան բարդ է գործում, որ աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում տարբեր ձևերով է դրսևորվում: Գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխությունների հետևանքներից է թե գլոբալ տաքացումը, թե գլոբալ սառեցումը, թե բնական աղետնրի ավելի հաճախակիությունն ու ուժգնությունը: Գիտնականները մինչև հիմա չեն կարող կոնկրետ ասել, թե գլոբալ կլիմայական փոփոխությունները իրականում ինչ ազդեցություն կունենան Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, սակայն նույնիսկ ամենաօպտիմիստական կանխատեսումների դեպքում հետևանքները կատաստրոֆիկ են մարդկային կյանքի ու գործունեության համար: Դրա համար էլ պետք է պայքարել այս փոփոխություններ դեմ հիմա՝ նվազեցնելով արտանետումների քանակը:
> 
> Իսկ նստել ու ասել, որ սա ընդամենը բնական ցիկլ է ու ամեն ինչ ինքն իրեն կկարգավորվի, նույնն է, ինչ համակերպվել մահվան հետ ու սկսել սեփական գերեզմանը փորել:


Ռուֆ ջան, սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց աշխարհի փրկությունը հաստատ կովի տեռի դեմ պայքարելով չի էլի: Եթե կովի տռելով գլոբալ էկոլոգիական փոփոխություններ լինեին, ուրեմն դինոզավրերը իրանց տեռից են կոտորվել: Հետո էլ, մարդը ինչքան կով ա բուծել, մի երկու էտքան էլ այլ տռան կենդանիներ ա վերացրել աշխարհի երեսից: Այնպես որ, ամեն ինչ բալանսի մեջ ա, մի բան էլ փրկել ենք բնությունը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Թեմայից շեղվում ենք, չեմ ուզում ծավալվեմ, բայց եթե մի քիչ խորանաս օրինակ GMO արտադրող գիգանտերից Monsanto–ն ինչ կարգի ա սերտաճած ԱՄՆ–ը կառավարության մեջ, ոնց ա կզցնում GMO–ից հրաժարվող ֆերմերներին լրիվ օդերը փակելով ու դատական պրոցեսներով, սենց հարցեր չեն առաջանա։ Ու հարց ա էդ պաշտոնական հետազոտությունները ում կողմից են ֆինանսավորվում ու ում դուդուկի տակ են պարում։
> ։


Տենց էլ գիտեի, որ մեկը անպայման Մոնսանտոն հիշելու ա:  :Smile: 
Սա էնքան ծեծված արգումենտ ա, որ գիտնականները սրա անունը արդեն տվել են՝ argumentum ad Monsantium, այսինքն, «Մոնսանտոյի արգումենտը»:

Էն, ինչ անում ա Մոնսանտոն և թե ինչքանով ա դա ճիշտ կամ սխալ՝ կապ ունի միայն տնտեսագիտության և քաղաքականության հետ, ոչ թե կենսաբանության կամ բժշկության: ԳՄՕֆոբները ( :LOL: ) խառնում են երկուսը իրար հետ: Նորից եմ կրկնում՝ խոսքը ԳՄՕ կենսաբանական էֆեկտների մասին ա, ոչ թե քաղաքական կամ տնտեսական: Եվ քո նշած բացասական երևույթները հենց վերջինի մասին են:




> Մի շարք անկախ հետազոտողներ էլ պնդում են, որ վնասակար ա ու օրինակ առնետների վրա փորձերը ցույց են տալիս, որ 1-2 սերունդ հետո վարի են գնում


Իսկապե՞ս: Օրինակ:
Դրանք մի շարք չեն: Եղել է ընդամենը մի հոդված 1998-ին, Արպադ Պուշտաիի հայտնի գործը, որը մեծ աղմուկ էր բարձրացրել ԶԼՄ-ում, բայց այն խիստ քննադատվել էր այլ փորձերի ու ստուգումների ընթացքում:




> Մարդու դեպքում մի քանի սերունդ չի անցել դեռ, չենք կարող շատ բան ասել։ Տեղյակ չեմ ինչ մեխանիզմով ա բացատրվում դրանց վնասակարությունը, կամ բացատրվում ա, թե չէ, բայց եթե նույնիսկ մեխանիզմը հայտնի չի, բայց փորձարկումներըը հակառակն են ցույց տալիս, ապա չես կարող պնդել, թե եթե չի հիմնավորվում ապա տենց բան չկա։


Նույնօես, ինչպես դեղերի ստուգման դեպքում: Եկեք բոլոր դեղերը արգելենք:
Դու երևի չգիտես, որ էսպես կոչված «օրգանական մթերքները», որ ցանկացած տեղից կարող ես գնել, գրեթե ստուգում չեն անցնում, ի տարբերություն՝ ԳՄՕ-ի: Այլ կերպ ասած, մարդիկ ավելի շատ վստահում են *չստուգված* մթերքներին, քան ստուգված: Էլ չասած, որ սելեկցիայի ընթացքում այնպիսի գենետիկական մոդիֆիկացիա է ընթանում, որ արհեստականի հետ համեմատել չարժե (ավելի խաոտիկ և անկառավարելի փոփոխումներ են տեղի ունենում :Smile: 

Էս նկարի ձախ մասում պատկերված ա թեոսինտեն՝ եգիպտացորենի վայրի նախնին: Աջ մասում՝ սելեկցիայի միջոցով ստացած եգիպտացորենը: Ո՞րն ա սրանցից գենմոդիֆիկացված: Բայց դե մարդիկ եգիպտացորեն են ուտում, կարծելով, թե այն «օրգանական ա»:  :Jpit: 





> Ճիշտն ասած, ես ո՛չ պաշտոնական, ո՛չ էլ անկախ հետազոտողների անաչառությունն ու փորձերի ճշգրտությունը ստուգելու գիտելիքներ ու ժամանակ չունեմ, հետևաբար որևէ բան վստահ պնդել չեմ կարող, բայց բիզնեսի մոթոդներին ծանոթ լինելով՝ էնքան էլ չեմ ուզում առողջությանս հույսը դնել իրանց պնդումների վրա


Էհ, ու նորից՝ դավադրություններ: Իհարկե, բոլոր հետազոտությունները չար Մոնսանտոն ա ֆինանսավորում: Պիտի վերադառնանք դեպի բնություն, քարանձավ, ջրի տեղ էլ նավթ խմենք:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Էկոլոգիական բուրգի օրենքին ծանո՞թ եք։ Դրանից մասնավորապես հետևում ա, որ միավոր զանգվածի միս ստանալու համար շատ ավելի մեծ զանգվածով բուսական սնունդ ու էներգիա ա ծախսվում։ 
> Հա ու մեկ էլ, բույսերը չեն տռում  Բույսերը, ի տարբերություն անասունների, ոչ թե թթվածին են կլանում ու ածխաթթու գազ արտանետում, այլ հակառակը՝ կլանում են ածխաթթու գազ ու սինթեզում են թթվածին։


Խոսքը դրա մասին չէր, այլ էն բանի, թե բուսակերությունը չի վնասում կենդանիներին:
Վնասում ա, էն էլ ոնց:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Բյուր ջան, արի տարբերեք գլոբալ էկոլոգիկան պատասխանտվությունը լոկալ պատասխանատվությունից: Ամերիկացիները հաստատ Հայաստանին չեն սովորեցնում թե ոնց ա պետք մթնոլորտ քիչ արտանետումներ անել, քանի որ Հայաստանն ըստ էության արտանետումներ չունի: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, Հայաստանը Կիոտոյի պրատակոլով իրան հասնող քվոտաները վաճառում ա ուրիշ երկրներին: 
> 
> Այ լոկալ առում, ամերիկացիները, ու ոչ միայն իրանք, մեզ լիքը սովորացնելու բան ունեն - կանաչը պահել, զիբիլը սորտավորել ու վերամշակել, շրջապատը մաքուր պահել, ու վաբշե չլինել քաքոտ, ոնց որ մենք ենք՝ շենքերի պաձեզդները վկա:
> 
> Մի բան էլ, ԱՄՆ միակ զարգացած երկիրն ա, որտեղ բոլոր խոշոր ծրագրերը իրականացնելուց առաջ օրենքով պարտադիր Social cost benefit analysis են անում, ու սրա մեջ էկոլոգիական կոմպոնենտը պարտադիր հաշվի ա առնվում, համ ծախսերի համ օգուտերի մասով: Եվրոպացիներն էլ են անում, բայց ոչ էտքան սիստեմատիկ ու պարտադիր: Վկան Փարիզ-Լոնդոն TJV-ն, որը բնության մայրիգը լացացրեց, բայց մինչև հիմա վնասով ա աշխատում:


Տրիբուն, եթե այդպես լիներ, Ամերիկան էլ կընդուներ Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը: Դեռ միակ երկիրն ա, որ չի ընդունել (Կանադայի հետ մեկտեղ) ոի միակ երկիրն ա, որ գրեթե պաշտոնական մակարդակով հերքում ա ջերմացումը: Չեն ուզում էլի ախորժակները սահմանափակել:

Ամերիկայի շատ տեղերում (Տեխասում օրինակ) մարդիկ չգիտեն աղբի վերամշակման մասին, ինչպես գրեցի:

Իսկ այ Եվրոպան ահագին առաջ ա էդ հարցում:
Շվեդիան էնքան արդյունավետ ա մշակում աղբը, որ այնտեղ աղբի պակաս ա սկսվել (վերամշակումից առաջացած ջերմությունը նրանք օգտագործում են) ու սկսել ա հարևան երկրներից աղբ ներմուծել, որպեսզի դեֆիցիտը լրացնի:  :Shok:  (չհաշված դեռ, որ Շվեդիայում մնացորդի միայն 4 տոկոսն ա լցվում շրջական միջավայր, իսկ Ամերիկայում՝ 67-ը):

http://inhabitat.com/sweden-plans-to...age-each-year/




> *Sweden Plans to Import 800,000 Tons of Garbage Each Year*
> Sweden only sends about 4 percent of its waste to landfills. To put that into perspective, the United States landfills about 67 percent of its waste. While that is great for Sweden’s environment, it isn’t so good for their Waste-to-Energy program, which is capable of treating up to two million tons of household waste, which is converted into heat and electricity.


Դեմք են, ինչ ասես:

----------

Freeman (21.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

> Եթե երկիրդ աղքատ ա ու քոսոտ ուրեմն պիտի նաև աղտոտված լինի, ու էտ աղտոտողները պիտի լինեն համ էտ երկրի տերերը, համ էլ հարուստ ու զարգացած երկրները: Շատ նորմալ ա, ու ուրիշ ձև չէր էր կարող լինել, քանի որ աղքատ երկրներում կյանքի արժեքը անհամեմատ ցածր ա: Կոպիտ ասած, էկոլոգիական հետևանքների արժեքը՝ մարդու առողջություն ու կյանք, կոպեկներ ա:


Տրիբուն ախպեր, էդ որ ասում ես «պիտի» ի՞նչ նկատի ունես։ Էն որ էդ տենց ա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, բայց ասածս էն էր, որ էդ «զարգացած» երկրները հիմքեր չունեն իրանց տենց վեհ ու բնապահպան զգալու։ 




> Էն, որ Հայաստանում հանքարդյունաբերության բում ա սկսվում, մի կողմից կարող ա լավ ա (աշխատատեղ, տնտեսական աճ, փող-մող), բայց մյուս կողմից մենք ու մեր սերդունդները դրա հետևանքների հետ դեռ փիս բախվելու ենք, ու շատ փիս:


Ապեր տեղ լավ բան չեմ տեսնում առանձնապես. չնչին փողեր են պետությանը հասնում. էդ հանքերի կեսը թղթերով մինուսով են աշխատում, բայց իրականում թալան ա որ անում էն։ Էլ չասած որ էս պուճուր երկրում հանքերից չցբխված տեղ չի մնում ապրելու։




> Ռուֆ ջան, սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց աշխարհի փրկությունը հաստատ կովի տեռի դեմ պայքարելով չի էլի: Եթե կովի տռելով գլոբալ էկոլոգիական փոփոխություններ լինեին, ուրեմն դինոզավրերը իրանց տեռից են կոտորվել:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  կարող ա հենց տենց էլ եղե՞լ ա  :Jpit:  



> Հետո էլ, մարդը ինչքան կով ա բուծել, մի երկու էտքան էլ այլ տռան կենդանիներ ա վերացրել աշխարհի երեսից: Այնպես որ, ամեն ինչ բալանսի մեջ ա, մի բան էլ փրկել ենք բնությունը:


Ապեր, չկա տենց բան։ Բալանսը վաղուց ցխված ա։ Ու էլ չասած, թե տարեկան ինչքան վայրի բնություն ու անտառ ա փռթվում էդ կովերի համար խոտ ու արոտավայր սարքելու համար։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

> Տենց էլ գիտեի, որ մեկը անպայման Մոնսանտոն հիշելու ա: 
> Սա էնքան ծեծված արգումենտ ա, որ գիտնականները սրա անունը արդեն տվել են՝ argumentum ad Monsantium, այսինքն, «Մոնսանտոյի արգումենտը»:
> 
> Էն, ինչ անում ա Մոնսանտոն և թե ինչքանով ա դա ճիշտ կամ սխալ՝ կապ ունի միայն տնտեսագիտության և քաղաքականության հետ, ոչ թե կենսաբանության կամ բժշկության: ԳՄՕֆոբները () խառնում են երկուսը իրար հետ: Նորից եմ կրկնում՝ խոսքը ԳՄՕ կենսաբանական էֆեկտների մասին ա, ոչ թե քաղաքական կամ տնտեսական: Եվ քո նշած բացասական երևույթները հենց վերջինի մասին են:


 Ինձ թվում էր գրածիցս պարզ էր, բայց նորից ասեմ. խոսքը հենց էն մասին էր, որ Մոնսանտոյի մախինացիաներն ու մոտեցումները հուշում են, որ էդ նույն մոտեցումներով կարան նաև ԳՄՕ–ի կենսաբանական էֆեկտների վերաբերյալ գիտափորձերը խեղաթյուրված լինեն։ Եթե մի ոլորտում տենց ֆինանսական հսկաներ կան, որոնք արդեն տարբեր փաստերով հայտնի ա, որ անազնիվ են խաղում, ես էդ ոլորտի գիտափորձերի արդյունքներին էդքան միանշանակ չէի վստահի։





> Իսկապե՞ս: Օրինակ:
> Դրանք մի շարք չեն: Եղել է ընդամենը մի հոդված 1998-ին, Արպադ Պուշտաիի հայտնի գործը, որը մեծ աղմուկ էր բարձրացրել ԶԼՄ-ում, բայց այն խիստ քննադատվել էր այլ փորձերի ու ստուգումների ընթացքում:


Brian_Boru, ճիշտն ասած, հղումներ բերելու համար պիտի ահագին քչփորեմ ինտերնետը, ինչի ժամանակը չունեմ, հետևաբար կարող եք չհիմնավորված համարել, բայց տարբեր հրապարակումներում տարբեր երկրների գիտնականների նման հայտարարությունների հանդիպել եմ։ Հետևաբար չեմ կարծում, թե միայն մի հոդված ա եղել։ Իհարկե, օբյեկտիվությունը չեմ կարող պարզել։ Բացի դրանից լսել եմ նաև Հայաստանում կատարված փորձի մասին՝ հենց գիտափորձին մասնակցած մասնագետից։





> Նույնօես, ինչպես դեղերի ստուգման դեպքում: Եկեք բոլոր դեղերը արգելենք:


Ճիշտն ասած, ես ժամանակակից դեղերից էլ ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու եմ մնում, փորձելով հնարավորինս բնաբուժություն, արևելյան բժշկություն կիրառել անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ու ընդհանրապես առողջ ապրելակերպի շնորհիվ ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու մնալ դեղերից ու վայ–բժիշկներից  :Jpit:  
Բայց խոսքը արգելելու մասին չի, ով ուզում ա թող բռերով դեղ խմի ու GMO ուտի։ Հարցը էն ա, որ ես չեմ ուզում ուտել, բայց իմ GMO–ից զերծ սնունդ օգտագործելու հնարավորությունը քիչ–քիչ վերանում ա։ 



> Դու երևի չգիտես, որ էսպես կոչված «օրգանական մթերքները», որ ցանկացած տեղից կարող ես գնել, գրեթե ստուգում չեն անցնում, ի տարբերություն՝ ԳՄՕ-ի: Այլ կերպ ասած, մարդիկ ավելի շատ վստահում են *չստուգված* մթերքներին, քան ստուգված:


Ի՞նչ ստուգելու մասին ա խոսքը։ Եթե նկատի ունես, թե ինչ պայմաններում ա աճացվել, ապա էդ առումով ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա։ Եթե նույն գյուղացին կամ ֆերմերը էն ժամանակ նորմալ սերմ էր օգտագործում, հիմա խանութից GMO ա առնում ու նույն պայմաններում աճացնում։ Իսկ էդ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն ա։ Ասածս էն ա, որ ԳՄՕ–ոչ ԳՄՕ–ն ստուգված–չստուգվածի հետ կապ չունի։




> Էլ չասած, որ սելեկցիայի ընթացքում այնպիսի գենետիկական մոդիֆիկացիա է ընթանում, որ արհեստականի հետ համեմատել չարժե (ավելի խաոտիկ և անկառավարելի փոփոխումներ են տեղի ունենում


Brian_Boru ջան, գուցե ասածս էնքան էլ գիտական չհնչի քո համար, բայց փորձեմ բացատրել տարբերությունը իմ ընկալմամբ. հարցը էն ա, թե ինչ աստիճանի ես բնության «պաշտպանական համակարգը ցխում/շրջանցում»։ Ասենք վայրի եգիպտացորենի տարբեր սորտեր իրար խառնելով ինչ–որ հատկանիշ լավացնես, բայց դրանք իրար հետ համատեղելի սորտեր են։ ու էդքանով անվտանգ լինելու հավանականությունը մեծ։ Բայց ասենք առյուծին էշի կամ հավի հետ բնական ձևով չես կարող խաչասերել, չէ՞։ 
Բայց էսօրվա գիտությունը կարա առնետին վարունգի հետ խաչասերի կոնկրետ ինչ–որ հատկանիշ ստանալու համար, ու աստված գիտի թե ինչ պաբոչնի էֆեկտներ կարան լինեն։
Ինձ թվում ա մարդկությունը դեռ շատ քիչ ա ճանաչում բնությունը, մարդու օրգանիզմը, որ քյոռեքյոռ սենց խաղեր տա ու վստահ պնդի, որ ոչ մի վնաս չկա։






> Էհ, ու նորից՝ դավադրություններ: Իհարկե, բոլոր հետազոտությունները չար Մոնսանտոն ա ֆինանսավորում: Պիտի վերադառնանք դեպի բնություն, քարանձավ, ջրի տեղ էլ նավթ խմենք:


Սենց ծայրահեղացնելով ցանկացած առողջ միտք կարելի ա դեբիլություն հանել  :Smile: 
Ոչ ոք չի ասում գնանք քարանձավ, բայց տենց վստահ պնդել, թե պուպուշ գիտնականները սաղ ստուգել են, սաղ տոչնի ա, կարծում եմ մի քիչ միամիտ մոտեցում ա էս մուխլյոժ դարում։  :Smile: 




> Խոսքը դրա մասին չէր, այլ էն բանի, թե բուսակերությունը չի վնասում կենդանիներին:
> Վնասում ա, էն էլ ոնց:


Ո՞նց ա վնասում։ Ու դա տվյալ կոնտեքստի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ։

----------

Ուլուանա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, եթե այդպես լիներ, Ամերիկան էլ կընդուներ Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը: Դեռ միակ երկիրն ա, որ չի ընդունել (Կանադայի հետ մեկտեղ) ոի միակ երկիրն ա, որ գրեթե պաշտոնական մակարդակով հերքում ա ջերմացումը: Չեն ուզում էլի ախորժակները սահմանափակել:


Ես ասում եմ էն ինչ կա: ԱՄՆ էն բացառություն երկրներից ա որտեղ, սկսած 1981 թվականից, ցանկացած մեծ ներդրումային ծրագրի համար պիտի social cost benefit analysis արվի, իսկ ամեն SCBA պարտադիր պիտի հաշվի առնի էկոլոգիական հետևանքները՝ ինչպես դրական, այնպես էլ բացասական: Ու եթե բացասակը դրականից շատ ա, ուրմեն ծրագիրը չի իրականացվի: Հատուկ երեկվանից թղթերս փորփրել եմ, որ գտնեմ - հինգ որոշում ա եղել սկսած նախագահ Ռեյգանից. Executive Orders 12,291; 12,866; 13,422; 13,497; 13,563: 

Էն որ ԱՄՆ Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը չի ստորագրել, կամ ստորագրել ա դեռ չի վավերացրել, չի նշանակում, որ ամերիկացիները թքած ունեն շրջակա միջավայրի վրա: ԱՄՆ միլիոն տարի ա չի ստորագրում կամ չի վավերացնում լիքը ուրիշ միջազգային համաձայնագրեր նույնպես, քանի որ չի սիրում իրան ֆորմալ սահմանափակումների մեջ դնել: Ուրիշ բան, որ կհամաաձայնվեմ, որ որպես հզոր տնտեսություն ԱՄՆ գլոբալ էկոլոգիական պատասխանատվությունն ավելի մեծ ա, քան ուրիշներինը: 




> Ամերիկայի շատ տեղերում (Տեխասում օրինակ) մարդիկ չգիտեն աղբի վերամշակման մասին, ինչպես գրեցի:


Նախ, էկոլոգիան մենակ վերամշակումը չի: Էտ մի հատ փոքր, բայց կարևոր կոմպոնենտ ա: Երրորդ, ես մի հատ արագ ման եկա ինտերնետում ու ահագին տեղերում գտա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում վիչակը էտքան էլ վատ չի: 31%-ով Աշխարհում 7-րդ տեղն ա զբաղեցնում վերամշակմամբ, որը շատ մեծ ու կարևոր թիվ ա՝ հաշվի առնելով ԱՄՆ տնտեսության չափերը: Գումարած շատ արագ տեմպերով ԱՄՆ վերամշակումը ամբողջ երկրով մեկ տարածում ա: 




> Իսկ այ Եվրոպան ահագին առաջ ա էդ հարցում:
> Շվեդիան էնքան արդյունավետ ա մշակում աղբը, որ այնտեղ աղբի պակաս ա սկսվել (վերամշակումից առաջացած ջերմությունը նրանք օգտագործում են) ու սկսել ա հարևան երկրներից աղբ ներմուծել, որպեսզի դեֆիցիտը լրացնի:  (չհաշված դեռ, որ Շվեդիայում մնացորդի միայն 4 տոկոսն ա լցվում շրջական միջավայր, իսկ Ամերիկայում՝ 67-ը):


Եվրոպան մեծ ու գունագեղ հասկացություն ա: Շվեդիայում գրեթե ամբողջ աղբը վերամշակվում ա, Հունաստանում ու Պոռտուգալիայում նոր են սկսել մտածել էտ ուղղությամբ: 

Հետո, էլի կրկնեմ, վերամշակումը մենակ մի կոմպոնենտ ա, ու մի քիչ էլ ձև ա ու թոզ փչոցի: Եվրոպացիները ժամանակին հասկացել են, որ վերամշակումը նաև լավ բիզնես ա, ու համ էլ մարդկանց դուր ա գալիս, որ դրա անունը կանաչ բիզնես ա: Բայց նույն ասենք Նորվեգիան, որը վերամշակման շատ բարձր ցուցանիշ ունի, հեչ չի խորշում ահռելի տեմպերով շարունակել նավթի ու գազի արդյունահանումը ու վաճառքը: Իսկ նավթը, գազը, դրանց այրումը, ինչպես գիտենք, գլոբալ առումով էկոլոգիային ամենամեծ վնասն են հասցնում: Դե հիմա ինձ ասա, Նորվեգիա վերամշակած աղբի օգուտն ա ավելի մեծ, թե՞ արդյունահանված նավթի ու գազի վնասը, չհաշված որ էտ նավթն ու գազն էլ արյունահանում են ծովերում ու ջրային տարածքներին հսկայական վնաս են հասցնում: 

Կամ նույն Շվեդիան, իր ողջ աղբը վերամշակում ա, բայց շվեդական Nokia-ն աշխարհի ամենամեծ բջջային հեռախոսներ արտադրող ու վաճառողներից ա (հատկապես աղքատ-զարգացող երկրներում), իսկ էտ բջջայինները ու իրանց մարտկոցները ամենաչվերամշակվող ու ամենամեծ վնաս հասնցող ապրանքներն են: Այսինք, նույն եվրոպական էկոլոգիական գերազանցությամբ երկրները գլոբալ առումով ԱՄՆ-ին չեն զիջում, ու ամեն մեկը իրա փայ աշխարհի մայրիգը լացացնում ա: Բայց եվրոպացիները ավելի լավ են սովորել արցունքն աչքերին բնության մասին աղիողորմ լացելը ու ձև տալը, չնայած կարմիր փայտից պատրաստվող լյուքս կահույքի ամենամեծ սպառողներն են:

----------

Արշակ (22.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ախպեր, էդ որ ասում ես «պիտի» ի՞նչ նկատի ունես։ Էն որ էդ տենց ա, բոլորս էլ գիտենք, բայց ասածս էն էր, որ էդ «զարգացած» երկրները հիմքեր չունեն իրանց տենց վեհ ու բնապահպան զգալու։


Ի նկատի ունեմ, որ տենց ա ձևը, ու ուրիշ ձև չի կարա լինի: Ոռիյա, բայց փաստ ա  :Bad:  

Արշակ ջան, մեծ ու զարգացած երկրները շատ ավելի մեծ գլոբալ էկոլոգիական պատասխանատվություն ունեն, քան փոքր ու աղքատ երկրները, էտ ապուշին էլ ա պարզ: Բայց աշխարհքիս օրենքները անարդար ու դաժան են: Մեծերն ու հարուստները իրանց երկրները մաքուր ու սիրուն են պահում, բայց Ամազոնի անտառները կտրելուց ոչ մեկն իրան հետ չի պահում, ու վաղն էլ Հայաստանում ու մեր նման չմո երկրներում հանքեր բացելուց ու շահագործելուց նույն շվեդական, կանադական ու ամերիկյան կորպորացիները գալու են ու մեր երկրի մայրիգը լացացնելու են: Ու լավ են անելու, քանի որ մենք ունենք գյոռմամիշ ու թալանչի իշխանությունները, որոնք որ մի քիչ քիչ լափեին, մենք էսօր էտ երկու հանքի հույսին չէինք մնա: Բայց քանի դեռ մեր երկրի տերերը Սերժիկ-Լֆիկ-Սաշիկներն են, մենք պիտի համակերպվենք էն մտքի հետ, որ ոչ մի լուրջ էկոլոգիական խնդիր չի լուծվելու: Մեր մոտ գալու են ամեն տեսակի փնթի UNDP-ներ, UNESCO-նոր ու Greenpeace-ներ ու ստեղ ընդեղ կանաչ արջուկի ու վերամշակված բութուլկի նկար են կպցնելու, չորս հատ էլ քաղաքի կենտրոնում պլաստիկ շշեր հավաքելու աղբաման են դնելու, մեկ էլ համոզելու են, որ միս չուտելով աշխարհը փրկվելույա: Բայց էտ սաղ զրոյա լինելու էն էկոլոգիական վնասների համեմատ որ մենք ունենալու ենք անտառները կտրելով, Սևանը ճահճացնելով ու ամեն տեղ հանքեր բացելով: Կարճ ասած սաղ հանգում ա տրիվիալ «երգիրը երգիր չի» բանաձևին:




> Ապեր տեղ լավ բան չեմ տեսնում առանձնապես. չնչին փողեր են պետությանը հասնում. էդ հանքերի կեսը թղթերով մինուսով են աշխատում, բայց իրականում թալան ա որ անում էն։ Էլ չասած որ էս պուճուր երկրում հանքերից չցբխված տեղ չի մնում ապրելու։


Շատ էլ ճիշտ ես անում, քանի որ տենալու լավ բան չկա: Բայց, ընգեր, Սյունիքի մարզպետ արդեն դառավ ՀՀ գլխավոր հանքարդյունաբերող Մաքսիմի տղեն: Հայաստանի սաղ գյոռմամիշների ուշադրությունը բենզակալոնկից ու սուպերմարկետից ռեզկի անցում ա կատարում դեպի հանքերը: Աստված գիտի թե ինչքան գեոդեզիայա արվել, ինչքան պաշար ա գնահատվել ու ինչքան լիցենզիայա արդեն տրվել, որոնք մեր չմոշնիկնեը արդեն սկսել են վաճառել տարբեր միջազգային հանքարդյունաբերողների ու փողերը լափել: Դեռ որ ասենք եվրոպականներին կամ ամերիկյաններին վաճառեն, մի քիչ քիչ ցավոտ կլինի, բայց լիքը վաճառել են ու վաճառելու են չինացիներին, որոնք լրիվ պալաժիտ արած ունեն էկոլոգիան ու շահագործվող երկրի բնակչությունը: 

Դու գոհ եղի, որ Երևանի տակ ուրանի հանք դեռ չեն հայտնաբերել: Թե չէ հենց վաղը սաղ Երևանը օրենքով կհայտարարեն հանրային շահ ու հանքի կոնցեսիան կտան պարսիկներին: Ու կվերականգնվի պատմական արդարությունը՝ Երևանը կվերադառնա պարսիկներին: 




> Ապեր, չկա տենց բան։ Բալանսը վաղուց ցխված ա։ Ու էլ չասած, թե տարեկան ինչքան վայրի բնություն ու անտառ ա փռթվում էդ կովերի համար խոտ ու արոտավայր սարքելու համար։


Գիտեմ… 

Բայց դու ինձ մի հատ սենց բան ասա - եթե վաղը Հայաստանում էկոլոգիական առաջնահերթությունները հարց բարձրացվի, դու ո՞ր տեղում կդնես կովերի տռելը ու միս չուտելը: Հաշվի առ ատոմակայանը, Հրազդանի ու Երևանի ՋԷԿ-երը, ավտոպարկի մաշվածությունը, հանրային տրանսպորտի վիճակը, Երևանի անոռուգլուխ կառուցապատումը, աղբահանության ու վերամշակման խնդիրները, Սևանի խնդիրը, անտառահատումները, վայրի կենդանիների որսն ու արդեն փաստացի բնաջնջումը, հանքարդյունաբերությունը ...... ու սենց էլի .....

----------

Արշակ (22.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

Տրիբուն ջան, համաձայն եմ լրիվ։ Կովերի մասով էլ, ուղղակի որ ասում եք՝ չկա տենց բան, դրա հետ չեմ համաձայնվում, թե չէ, հաստատ շատ ավելի լուրջ էկոլոգիական պրոբլեմներ ունենք հիմա, քան կովերը։

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Ինձ թվում էր գրածիցս պարզ էր, բայց նորից ասեմ. խոսքը հենց էն մասին էր, որ Մոնսանտոյի մախինացիաներն ու մոտեցումները հուշում են, որ էդ նույն մոտեցումներով կարան նաև ԳՄՕ–ի կենսաբանական էֆեկտների վերաբերյալ գիտափորձերը խեղաթյուրված լինեն։ Եթե մի ոլորտում տենց ֆինանսական հսկաներ կան, որոնք արդեն տարբեր փաստերով հայտնի ա, որ անազնիվ են խաղում, ես էդ ոլորտի գիտափորձերի արդյունքներին էդքան միանշանակ չէի վստահի։


Մոնսանտոն «մախինացիաներ» չի աում: Մոնսանտոն ուղղակի խոշոր մոնոպոլիստ է, ու սեփական պրոդուկցիան է առաջ տանում: Թե ինչպես՝ գրեցի, դա արդեն կապ չունի:
Ո՛չ, փորձերը Մոնսանտոյի ֆինանսավորմամբ չեն անցակցվել, այլ եվրոպական տարբեր կառույցների: Մեկ անգամ ևս կարդա տեղադրված հղումներս: 




> Brian_Boru, ճիշտն ասած, հղումներ բերելու համար պիտի ահագին քչփորեմ ինտերնետը, ինչի ժամանակը չունեմ, հետևաբար կարող եք չհիմնավորված համարել, բայց տարբեր հրապարակումներում տարբեր երկրների գիտնականների նման հայտարարությունների հանդիպել եմ։ Հետևաբար չեմ կարծում, թե միայն մի հոդված ա եղել։ Իհարկե, օբյեկտիվությունը չեմ կարող պարզել։ Բացի դրանից լսել եմ նաև Հայաստանում կատարված փորձի մասին՝ հենց գիտափորձին մասնակցած մասնագետից։


«Ես ոչ մի ապացույց չունեմ և արգումենտ, բայց մեկ ա ճիշտ եմ»: Պարզ ա:  :Smile: 
Հայաստանու՞մ: Կուզեի ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ես ինքս կենսաինժեներ եմ ու դա իմ թեման է:
Մինչև լուրջ փաստարկներ չբերես, Արշակ, վեճն անիմաստ կլինի:




> Ճիշտն ասած, ես ժամանակակից դեղերից էլ ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու եմ մնում, փորձելով հնարավորինս բնաբուժություն, արևելյան բժշկություն կիրառել անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ու ընդհանրապես առողջ ապրելակերպի շնորհիվ ինչքան հնարավոր ա հեռու մնալ դեղերից ու վայ–բժիշկներից
> Բայց խոսքը արգելելու մասին չի, ով ուզում ա թող բռերով դեղ խմի ու GMO ուտի։ Հարցը էն ա, որ ես չեմ ուզում ուտել, բայց իմ GMO–ից զերծ սնունդ օգտագործելու հնարավորությունը քիչ–քիչ վերանում ա։


Էհ, Արշակ, դու ուրեմն «ալտերնատիվ բժշկության»  ու այլ ապագիտական անհեթեթությունների սիրահար ես: Տենց էլ գիտեի:  :Sad: 




> Բայց խոսքը արգելելու մասին չի, ով ուզում ա թող բռերով դեղ խմի ու GMO ուտի։ Հարցը էն ա, որ ես չեմ ուզում ուտել, բայց իմ GMO–ից զերծ սնունդ օգտագործելու հնարավորությունը քիչ–քիչ վերանում ա։


Նորից եմ կրկնում՝ դու ուզած-չուզած ԳՄՕ-ով ես սնվում, որովհետև սելեկցիան նույն գենմոդիֆիկացիային ա բերում: Սըրփրայզ: :Wink: 




> Ի՞նչ ստուգելու մասին ա խոսքը։


Էն ստուգման, որը սովորաբար ցանկացած մթերք անցնում ա: ԳՄՕ-ն անցնում ա էդ ստուգումները՝ «օրգանական պրոդուկցիան»՝ ոչ: 




> Brian_Boru ջան, գուցե ասածս էնքան էլ գիտական չհնչի քո համար, բայց փորձեմ բացատրել տարբերությունը իմ ընկալմամբ. հարցը էն ա, թե ինչ աստիճանի ես բնության «պաշտպանական համակարգը ցխում/շրջանցում»։ Ասենք վայրի եգիպտացորենի տարբեր սորտեր իրար խառնելով ինչ–որ հատկանիշ լավացնես, բայց դրանք իրար հետ համատեղելի սորտեր են։ ու էդքանով անվտանգ լինելու հավանականությունը մեծ։


Սա կատարյալ անհեթեթություն ա:
Վայրի եգիպտացորենը սորտեր չունի, սորտը սելեկցիայի միջոցով ա առաջանում: Ու հա, թեոսինտեն ու եգիպտացորենը արդեն չեն խառնվում իրար հետ, գրեթե տարբեր տեսակներ են:
Եվ հետո, դու չհասկացար գրածս:




> Սենց ծայրահեղացնելով ցանկացած առողջ միտք կարելի ա դեբիլություն հանել


Հա, որովհետև դա մեծամասնությամբ տենց էլ կա:  :Smile: 




> Ո՞նց ա վնասում։ Ու դա տվյալ կոնտեքստի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ։


Արդեն գրեցի. ոչնչացնելով նրանց բնական վայրերը ու հենց նրանց՝ օգտագործոլեվ ինսեկտիցիդներ ու պեստիցիդներ: Որոնք ուղղված են… կենդանիների ոչնչացմանը:

Արշակ, մի քիչ մատչաստին ծանոթացեք նոր գրեք էլի:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Ես ասում եմ էն ինչ կա:


Ես էլ եմ նույն բանն ասում:




> Էն որ ԱՄՆ Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը չի ստորագրել, կամ ստորագրել ա դեռ չի վավերացրել, չի նշանակում, որ ամերիկացիները թքած ունեն շրջակա միջավայրի վրա:


Լավ, պոլիտկոռեկտ ձևով ասած, նրանց այդքան էլ չի հետաքրքրում CO2-ի արտանետումները:  :Smile: 





> ԱՄՆ միլիոն տարի ա չի ստորագրում կամ չի վավերացնում լիքը ուրիշ միջազգային համաձայնագրեր նույնպես, քանի որ չի սիրում իրան ֆորմալ սահմանափակումների մեջ դնել:


Ոչ, էդ նշամակում ա, որ ԱՄՆ չի ուզում սահմանափակել սեփական արտադրվող ջերմոցային գազերի քանակը:
Բնականաբար, ու դեռ ուրիշներին էլ սովորեցնում են:
Էլ չասած, որ Ամերիկան ֆեդերալ օրենք էլ չունի վերամշակման մասին, դրա համար ամեն մի նահանգ ինքն ա որոշում, թե արդյոք պետք ա վերամշակել, թե ոչ:




> Նախ, էկոլոգիան մենակ վերամշակումը չի: Էտ մի հատ փոքր, բայց կարևոր կոմպոնենտ ա:


Մենակ էդ չի, բայց ամենակարևոր ու սկզբնական մասն ա:




> Երրորդ, ես մի հատ արագ ման եկա ինտերնետում ու ահագին տեղերում գտա, որ ԱՄՆ-ում վիչակը էտքան էլ վատ չի: 31%-ով Աշխարհում 7-րդ տեղն ա զբաղեցնում վերամշակմամբ,


Իրականում ահագին վատ ա:
Ըստ EPI Rankings-ի  (Environment performance index), Ամերիկան 49-րդ տեղն ա զբաղեցնում ընդհանուր բնապահպանական հարցերում՝ զիջելով գրեթե բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներին:
Էս էլ նորոգելի էներգիայի օգտագործման քանակը Ամերիկայում ու ԵՄ-ում: Ու նորից՝ ԵՄ-ը առաջ ա:





> Եվրոպացիները ժամանակին հասկացել են, որ վերամշակումը նաև լավ բիզնես ա, ու համ էլ մարդկանց դուր ա գալիս, որ դրա անունը կանաչ բիզնես ա: Բայց նույն ասենք Նորվեգիան, որը վերամշակման շատ բարձր ցուցանիշ ունի, հեչ չի խորշում ահռելի տեմպերով շարունակել նավթի ու գազի արդյունահանումը ու վաճառքը: Իսկ նավթը, գազը, դրանց այրումը, ինչպես գիտենք, գլոբալ առումով էկոլոգիային ամենամեծ վնասն են հասցնում:


Չէ, ուղղակի եվրոպացիները մի քիչ ավելի շատ են մտածում սեփական միջավայրի մասին:
Կանաչ բիզնես, բնականաբար, գոյություն ունի, բայց դա ավելի շատ կապված ա Գրինփիսի և նման NGO կազմակերպությունների հետ, քան պետականորեն կազմակերպված բնապահպանությանը:
Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի Նորվեգիան հրաժարվի նավթից կամ գազից: Ոչ մի երկիր դրանցից երբևիցե չի հրաժարվել ու չի էլ հրաժարվի մոտ ապագայում, քանի դեռ մեծ քանակությամբ ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի աղբյուրներ չեն օգտագործվում:
Ուրիշ հարց, թե որքան ապահով և անվտանգ է դրանց արդյունահանումը կազմակերպպված: Ու նորից, եթե համեմատենք, Ամերիկայի չափ էկո-աղետներ առաջացնող երկիր Եվրոպայում դեռ չի եղել:




> Կամ նույն Շվեդիան, իր ողջ աղբը վերամշակում ա, բայց շվեդական Nokia-ն աշխարհի ամենամեծ բջջային հեռախոսներ արտադրող ու վաճառողներից ա (հատկապես աղքատ-զարգացող երկրներում), իսկ էտ բջջայինները ու իրանց մարտկոցները ամենաչվերամշակվող ու ամենամեծ վնաս հասնցող ապրանքներն են:


«Ամենաշվերամշակվող» չի, Nokia-ն լիովին վերամշակվում ա՝ իր բոլոր արտադրամասերով: Ոչ ավելի դժվար, քան այլ հեռախոսները:
http://www.nokia.com/global/about-no...ing/recycling/

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (11.09.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, նավսյակի ասեմ էլի, Nokia-ն ֆիննական ա  :Jpit:

----------

Brian_Boru (11.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, նավսյակի ասեմ էլի, Nokia-ն ֆիննական ա


Թեկուզ, տարբերությունը մեծ չի, իմաստն ու բովանդակությունն էլ չի տուժում: 

Հ.Գ. ուշ նկատեցի, որ սխալվել եմ, չէի կարա խմբագրեի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ, էդ նշամակում ա, որ ԱՄՆ չի ուզում սահմանափակել սեփական արտադրվող ջերմոցային գազերի քանակը:
> Իրականում ահագին վատ ա:
> Ըստ EPI Rankings-ի  (Environment performance index), Ամերիկան 49-րդ տեղն ա զբաղեցնում ընդհանուր բնապահպանական հարցերում՝ զիջելով գրեթե բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներին:
> Էս էլ նորոգելի էներգիայի օգտագործման քանակը Ամերիկայում ու ԵՄ-ում: Ու նորից՝ ԵՄ-ը առաջ ա:


Բա մի հատ ԱՄՆ տնտեսության չափը նայի, ու եվրոպական երկրներինը՝ առանձին-առանձին: Ու էլի, ԵՄ-ին պետք չի միասնական նայել էս հարցում: Հունաստանում գրեթե վերամշկաում չկա, Շվեդիայում գրեթե ամեն ինչ վերամշակվում ա: Տենց կարելի ա մի երկու հատ ԱՄՆ նահանգ գտնել, որտեղ Շվեդիային ա մոտ, ու կարելի ա մի երկու հատ նահագնգ գտնել, որը Հունաստանից վատ ա: 




> *Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի Նորվեգիան հրաժարվի նավթից կամ գազից:* Ոչ մի երկիր դրանցից երբևիցե չի հրաժարվել ու չի էլ հրաժարվի մոտ ապագայում, քանի դեռ մեծ քանակությամբ ալտերնատիվ էներգիայի աղբյուրներ չեն օգտագործվում:
> Ուրիշ հարց, թե որքան ապահով և անվտանգ է դրանց արդյունահանումը կազմակերպպված: Ու նորից, եթե համեմատենք, Ամերիկայի չափ էկո-աղետներ առաջացնող երկիր Եվրոպայում դեռ չի եղել:


Բա ԱՄՆ ինչի պիտի նվազեցնի CO2-ի արտանետումները: Այ ոնց Նորվեգիան ա գազ ու նավթ արդյունահանում, որը պիտի ինչ-որ տեղ այրվի, նույն կերխ էլ ԱՄՆ էտ արդյունահանված նավթն ու գազը այրում ա, արդյունաբերություն ա զարգացնում: 

Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես ԱՄՆ բացարձակ չեմ իդեալականացանում ու կրկնում եմ, որ ԱՄՆ գլոբալ էկոլոգիական պատասխանատվությունը պիտի ամենամեծը լինի: Բայց ԵՄ-ն էլ չեմ իդեալականացնում, քանի որ եվրոպացիների արած շատ բաների մեջ զուտ ձևն ա: Հեսա ներքևում օրինակ կբերեմ: 




> «Ամենաշվերամշակվող» չի, Nokia-ն լիովին վերամշակվում ա՝ իր բոլոր արտադրամասերով: Ոչ ավելի դժվար, քան այլ հեռախոսները:
> http://www.nokia.com/global/about-no...ing/recycling/


Հետո ինչ որ Nokia-ն վերամշկավում ա, բայց ով ա վերամշակողը: Եթե Nokia-ն մեծ մասմաբ վաճառվում ա զարգացող երկրներում, որտեղ վերամշակման մասին բացարձակ չեն լսել; Ու ոչ միայն Nokia-ն, մնացածն էլ հետը: Նույն վերաբերվում ա մնացած բոլո մարտկոցներին, ու մարտկոցով աշխատող ամեն ինչին: 

Հենց քո դրած լինքից մեջբերում. 




> according to our latest study, only 9% of people recycle their old phones


Նույն վերամշակող Եվրոպան Ամազոնի անտառներում հատված կարմիր փայտից պրիստիժնի կահույք ու նույնիսկ դագաղ պատրաստելուց չի մտածում, որ անտառ ա հատվում աշխարհի մյուս ծայրում: 

Մի ամիս առաջ Կիպրոսում mouse-pad էի առնում: Ուրեմն դրած ա նույն mouse pad-ը, մեկը ստավարթղթից տուփի մեջ՝ 6 եվրո, մեկը պլաստիկ տուփի մեջ՝ 2 եվրո: Ստվարաթղթի վրա բնականաբար գրված ա, green-mreen, recycle-mrecycle: Էշ-էշ առա 6 եվրոյանոցը: Ու տուփը բացելուց հետո պարզեցի/հիշեցի, որ Կիպրոսում աղբի սորտավորում չկա: Այսինքն, թուղը թափվում ա մնացած զիբիլի հետ միասին, խառը-խշտիկ: Էս վերջերս մենակ սորտավորով աղբարկղեր դրել են օդանավակայանում, ու ադմինիստրատիվ շենքերի դիմացները, դեռ ընդամենը ձևի համար: Այսինքն ինձ ոտի վրա 4 եվրո քցեցին: 

Նույն կերպ շինարար ընկերս Գերմանիայում նոր green ցեմենտի ու ուրիշ շինարարական նյութերի ցուցահանդեսի էր գնացել, ու վերջում բոլորով պարզել էին, որ էտ լրիվ նույն ցեմենտն ա, բայց էտ ֆիրման greenpeace-ին, թե դրանցից մեկին փող ա տվել, որ իրանց լոգոն կպցնի վրան ու գրեն green technology: Ու էտ ամեն ինչը լրիվ օրինական: Greenpeace-ը տենց փող ա աշխատում, որ ուրիշ տեղեր պայքարի հանուն բնության պաշտպանության: :Shok:  Ձեռ առնոցի էլի: Ու էտ ցեմենտը մի 20% թանկ ա, չնայած լրիվ նույն բանն ա, բայց իբր դրանով դու ներդրում ես անում բնության պաշտպանության մեջ:

Հ.Գ. Ես գիտեի որ տենց ա, բայց մի հատ նոր էլ նայեցի վիճակագրությունը: ԵՄ-ն աշխարհի ամենամեծ անտառանյութ ներմուծողն ա - աաշխարհի ամբողջ անտառանյութի 35%-ը  :Shok:  Թող դրա մասին մտածեն: Թե չէ դրել են երկու կիլո զիբիլ են վերամշակում իրանց երկրներում, գիտեն գլոբալ էկոլոգիա են փրկում: Իրանց ամեն կիլո մշակած զիբիլի դիմաց հեկտարով արևադարձային ծառ են հատում ու սպառում: Այ դրա դեմ պայքարը կլինի իսակական բնության պաշտպանություն: Իսկ ԵՄ-ն 2013 թվին նոր որոշում ա ընդունել, որ արգելի ոչ լեգալ անտառանյութի ներմուծումը ԵՄ: Այսինքն մարդիկ ընդունում են, որ մինչև հիմա օրինականից բացի, անօրինական ներմուծում էլ էին անում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վերջին վեց տարում անտառանյութի սպատումը աշխարհում կրկնապատկվել ա: 



Հիմա ասեք, որն ա ավելի կարևոր, մի աղբի վերամշակումը, թե արևադարձային անտառների պահպանումը:

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Բա մի հատ ԱՄՆ տնտեսության չափը նայի, ու եվրոպական երկրներինը՝ առանձին-առանձին: Ու էլի, ԵՄ-ին պետք չի միասնական նայել էս հարցում: Հունաստանում գրեթե վերամշկաում չկա, Շվեդիայում գրեթե ամեն ինչ վերամշակվում ա: Տենց կարելի ա մի երկու հատ ԱՄՆ նահանգ գտնել, որտեղ Շվեդիային ա մոտ, ու կարելի ա մի երկու հատ նահագնգ գտնել, որը Հունաստանից վատ ա:


Ես ընդհանուրն եմ գրել ու դա մասին ա խոսքը գնում, ոչ թե առանձին-առանձին:
Մենք ԵՄ-ն էլ, ԱՄՆ-ն էլ միասնական ենք նայում, որովհետև երկուսում էլ տարբերություններ կան, սակայն ԵՄ-ն ավելի առաջ ա էդ հարցում:
ԱՄՆ-ում նման նահանգներ չկան:




> *Բա ԱՄՆ ինչի պիտի նվազեցնի CO2-ի արտանետումները:* Այ ոնց Նորվեգիան ա գազ ու նավթ արդյունահանում, որը պիտի ինչ-որ տեղ այրվի, նույն կերխ էլ ԱՄՆ էտ արդյունահանված նավթն ու գազը այրում ա, արդյունաբերություն ա զարգացնում:


Որովհետև CO2-ի արտանետումը բերում է գլոբալ ջերմացման, ինչի վրա ԱՄՆ-ն թքած ունի:
Նորվեգիայի (գազի ու նավթի արդյունահանումը սրա հետ կապ չունի:




> Հենց քո դրած լինքից մեջբերում.
> 
> according to our latest study, only 9% of people recycle their old phones


Դա մարդկանցից ա գալիս, ոչ թե կոմպանիայից: Դու գրեցիր, որ Նոկիաի մասերը դժվար են մշակվում, իսկ պրեբլեմը մարդկացնց մեջ ա, ոչ թե Նոկիայի:




> /Ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի, ես ԱՄՆ բացարձակ չեմ իդեալականացանում ու կրկնում եմ, որ ԱՄՆ գլոբալ էկոլոգիական պատասխանատվությունը պիտի ամենամեծը լինի: Բայց ԵՄ-ն էլ չեմ իդեալականացնում, քանի որ եվրոպացիների արած շատ բաների մեջ զուտ ձևն ա:/


Է ես էլ չեմ իդեալիզացնում ԵՄ-ն: Ես ուղղակի փաստերին եմ նայում ու գալիս այն եզրակացության, որ ԱՄՆ-ն ուղղակի թքած ունի բնության վրա:



> /Նույն վերամշակող Եվրոպան Ամազոնի անտառներում հատված կարմիր փայտից պրիստիժնի կահույք ու նույնիսկ դագաղ պատրաստելուց չի մտածում, որ անտառ ա հատվում աշխարհի մյուս ծայրում: /


Ստատիստիկան որ բերես, ավելի հեշտ կլինի երկուսը համեմատել:




> Մի ամիս առաջ Կիպրոսում mouse-pad էի առնում: Ուրեմն դրած ա նույն mouse pad-ը, մեկը ստավարթղթից տուփի մեջ՝ 6 եվրո, մեկը պլաստիկ տուփի մեջ՝ 2 եվրո: Ստվարաթղթի վրա բնականաբար գրված ա, green-mreen, recycle-mrecycle: Էշ-էշ առա 6 եվրոյանոցը: Ու տուփը բացելուց հետո պարզեցի/հիշեցի, որ Կիպրոսում աղբի սորտավորում չկա: Այսինքն, թուղը թափվում ա մնացած զիբիլի հետ միասին, խառը-խշտիկ: Էս վերջերս մենակ սորտավորով աղբարկղեր դրել են օդանավակայանում, ու ադմինիստրատիվ շենքերի դիմացները, դեռ ընդամենը ձևի համար: Այսինքն ինձ ոտի վրա 4 եվրո քցեցին:
> 
> Նույն կերպ շինարար ընկերս Գերմանիայում նոր green ցեմենտի ու ուրիշ շինարարական նյութերի ցուցահանդեսի էր գնացել, ու վերջում բոլորով պարզել էին, որ էտ լրիվ նույն ցեմենտն ա, բայց էտ ֆիրման greenpeace-ին, թե դրանցից մեկին փող ա տվել, որ իրանց լոգոն կպցնի վրան ու գրեն green technology: Ու էտ ամեն ինչը լրիվ օրինական: Greenpeace-ը տենց փող ա աշխատում, որ ուրիշ տեղեր պայքարի հանուն բնության պաշտպանության: Ձեռ առնոցի էլի: Ու էտ ցեմենտը մի 20% թանկ ա, չնայած լրիվ նույն բանն ա, բայց իբր դրանով դու ներդրում ես անում բնության պաշտպանության մեջ:


Հա, կա տենց բան, բայց էդ հենց Գրինփիսների գործն ա, որը գիտությունից ահագին հեռու ա: Բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէր:




> Հ.Գ. Ես գիտեի որ տենց ա, բայց մի հատ նոր էլ նայեցի վիճակագրությունը: ԵՄ-ն աշխարհի ամենամեծ անտառանյութ ներմուծողն ա - աաշխարհի ամբողջ անտառանյութի 35%-ը


Մի հատ հղումը կտա՞ս:




> Վերջին վեց տարում անտառանյութի սպատումը աշխարհում կրկնապատկվել ա:


Բնականաբար: Ե՞վ: Սա թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:




> Հիմա ասեք, որն ա ավելի կարևոր, մի աղբի վերամշակումը, թե արևադարձային անտառների պահպանումը:


Երկուսն էլ կարևոր են:
Սրիբուն, ու լրիվ այլ թեմա ես մտցնում: Եթե ուզում ես ծառերի մասին խոսենք, արի առանձին թեմայում դա անենք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բնականաբար: Ե՞վ: Սա թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Էս թեման բնապահպանության մասին ա, թե՞ մենակ կոկակոլայի շշի:

----------

Վիշապ (11.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որովհետև CO2-ի արտանետումը բերում է գլոբալ ջերմացման, ինչի վրա ԱՄՆ-ն թքած ունի:
> Նորվեգիայի (գազի ու նավթի արդյունահանումը սրա հետ կապ չունի:


Այսինքն, ԱՄՆ այրում ա նավթն ու գազը, բայց իրան չի կարելի, քանի որ CO2-ի արտանետումը բերում ա գլոբալ ջերմացման, ու դա կապ ունի խնդրի հետ: Իսկ այ Նորվեգիան, որը արդյունահանում ա էտ գազն ու նավթը, որը այրում ա ԱՄՆ-ը, ու որը բերում ա գլոբալ ջերմացման, նորմալ ա ու թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Ինչ ասեմ, երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա: Նորվեգիան լավն ա, պուպուշ ա, նավթը մենակ արդյունահանում ա, հո չի համոզում, որ այրեն: Դու նավթը առ Նորվեգիայից, ուզում ես այրի, չես ուզում մի այրի: 




> Դա մարդկանցից ա գալիս, ոչ թե կոմպանիայից: Դու գրեցիր, որ Նոկիաի մասերը դժվար են մշակվում, իսկ պրեբլեմը մարդկացնց մեջ ա, ոչ թե Նոկիայի:


Nokia-ն էլ են մարդիկ արտադրում: Մարդիկ, որոնք անունը դնում են, որ իրանք վերամշակվող են ապրանք են արտադրում, բայց ըստ էության թքած ունեն վերամշալվում ա, թե չէ: Այլապես, զարգացող երկրներում Nokia-ի վաճառքի հազարավոր կենտրոններում կլինեին նաև օգտագործված հեռախոսների հետ վերցնելու կամ հավաքելու կետեր: Թող հավաքեն ու տանեն այնտեղ, որտեղ կարան վերամշակեն, եթե էտքան մտածում են բնության մասին: Բայց Nokia-ն դրա վրա թքած ունի: Իրա համար կարևոր են վաճառքի ծավալները, իսկ էն որ ինքը լրիվ վերամշակվող ա, գովազդային ցենտր քայլ ա, հատուկ եվրոպացի գնորդների համար: Ինձ կոնկրետ արդյունքն ա հետաքրքրում: Իսկ արդյունքն էն ա, որ վերամշակվում ա 9%-ը: Կամ կարող ա էտ էլ ա մուտիտ, ո՞վ գիտի: 



> Է ես էլ չեմ իդեալիզացնում ԵՄ-ն: Ես ուղղակի փաստերին եմ նայում ու գալիս այն եզրակացության, որ ԱՄՆ-ն ուղղակի թքած ունի բնության վրա:


Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ երկուսն էլ թքած ունեն բնության վրա, բայց ԵՄ-ն սիրուն ա խաղում իրա բնապահպան դերը, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը, ինչպես միշտ, բռի ու անտաշ, բայց անկեղծ:




> Ստատիստիկան որ բերես, ավելի հեշտ կլինի երկուսը համեմատել:


Լիարժեք վիճակագրությունը ստեղ: 





> Հա, կա տենց բան, բայց էդ հենց Գրինփիսների գործն ա, որը գիտությունից ահագին հեռու ա: Բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէր:


Խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ էս հարցում լիքը մուտիլովկեք կան, ու Եվրոպան լավ առաջ ա գնացել հենց մուտիլովկեքի մեջ: 



> Մի հատ հղումը կտա՞ս:


Կարող ենք BBC-ին հավատալ:




> *The EU accounts for 35% of the world's primary timber consumption.*





> Բնականաբար: Ե՞վ: Սա թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Էնքան կապ, որ եթե մտածում ենք, որ CO2-ը մեզ չխեղդի, պիտի երևի առաջին հերթին անտառները պահպանենք:




> Երկուսն էլ կարևոր են:
> Սրիբուն, ու լրիվ այլ թեմա ես մտցնում: Եթե ուզում ես ծառերի մասին խոսենք, արի առանձին թեմայում դա անենք:


Իմ համար անտառներն ավելի կարևոր են: Մնացածը համարում եմ հիմնական պրոբլեմից ուշադրությունը շեղելու համար կատարվող մանր-մունր քայլեր, որոնք աշխարհը չեն փրկելու գլոբալ տաքացումից: 

Ու ինչի՞ չանենք դա էս թեմայում: Ուրեմն ԳՄՕ-ից էս թեմայում կարելի ա խոսել, միս չուտելուց ու կովերի տռելուց կարելի ա, պլաստիկ շշերը վերամշակելուց կարելի ա, տրանսպորտից կարելի ա, բայց ամենակարևորից՝ անտառներից, չի կարելի:  :Shok:  Իմ համեստ ու դիլետանտ կարծիքով, թող աշխարհի ոչ մի երկիր Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը չստորագրի, որի իրականացումը վերահսկելը պրակտիկորեն շատ դժվար ա, կամ գրեթե անհնար ա, բայց թող բոլորով որոշեն, որ էլ ոչ մի ծառ չի հատվելու ու տրոպիկական անտառները վերականգնվելու են: Ու տեսնեն, թե գլոբալ տաքացման վրա ինչ ազդեցություն կլինի:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.09.2013), Վիշապ (11.09.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

> Էս թեման բնապահպանության մասին ա, թե՞ մենակ կոկակոլայի շշի:


Մենք էս թեմայում կոնկրետ ջերմոցային էֆեկտի մասին էինք խոսում:




> Այսինքն, ԱՄՆ այրում ա նավթն ու գազը, բայց իրան չի կարելի, քանի որ CO2-ի արտանետումը բերում ա գլոբալ ջերմացման, ու դա կապ ունի խնդրի հետ: Իսկ այ Նորվեգիան, որը արդյունահանում ա էտ գազն ու նավթը, որը այրում ա ԱՄՆ-ը, ու որը բերում ա գլոբալ ջերմացման, նորմալ ա ու թեմայի հետ կապ չունի: Ինչ ասեմ, երկաթյա տրամաբանություն ա: Նորվեգիան լավն ա, պուպուշ ա, նավթը մենակ արդյունահանում ա, հո չի համոզում, որ այրեն: Դու նավթը առ Նորվեգիայից, ուզում ես այրի, չես ուզում մի այրի:


Ոչ, սխալ ես հասկացել:
Արդեն որերորդ անգամ եմ նշում՝ ԱՄՆ-ն չի կառավարում CO2-ի արտանետման քանակը դեպի միջավայր:
Նորվեգիան բոլոր միջազգային բնապահպանական պայմանագրերը ստորագրել ա ու հետևում ա դրանց: Ու Նորվեգիայի նավթը միայն ԱՄՆ չի գնում ու միայն այրման համար չի նախատեսվում:
«Երկաթյա տրամաբանություն» չի, իրար հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող երկու երևույթներ են:
Ինքդ ես գրում, որ ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսությունը համեմատելի չի եվրոպական երկրների հետ, ճիշտ ա, բա էդ դեպքում Նորվեգիայի չնչին ախտոտումը ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի համեմատել Ամերկայի հետ:




> Nokia-ն էլ են մարդիկ արտադրում: Մարդիկ, որոնք անունը դնում են, որ իրանք վերամշակվող են ապրանք են արտադրում, բայց ըստ էության թքած ունեն վերամշալվում ա, թե չէ:


 :Shok: 
Այսինքն, նրանք պիտի բոլոր գնորդներին սպառնալիքի մեջ պահեն, որպեզի նրանք վերամշակման հանձնեն հեռախոսները՞:




> Ինձ կոնկրետ արդյունքն ա հետաքրքրում:


Դու սկզբից գրել էիր զուտ Նոկիայի վատ վերամշակելու մասին: Հետո դարձավ պարզ, որ գնորդներն են մեղավոր:
Հիմա էլի Նոկիան… որովհետև բռնի ուժով չի ստիպում սաղին վերամշակել:
Փայլուն ա, ինչ ասեմ:  :Smile: 




> Իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ երկուսն էլ թքած ունեն բնության վրա, բայց ԵՄ-ն սիրուն ա խաղում իրա բնապահպան դերը, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը, ինչպես միշտ, բռի ու անտաշ, բայց անկեղծ:


Օկ, դե դու նույնն ես կրկնում: Ես երևի մնամ փաստերի կողմին:




> Լիարժեք վիճակագրությունը ստեղ:


Կոնկրետ հղումը տուր էլի, հավես չկա էսքան թղթերի մեջ փորփրել:




> Խոսքը նրա մասին ա, որ էս հարցում լիքը մուտիլովկեք կան, ու Եվրոպան լավ առաջ ա գնացել հենց մուտիլովկեքի մեջ:


Նման մուտիլովկեք ԱՄՆ-ում ավելի շատ են: Մենակ ԱՄՆ-ում կարա լինի առանձին ինստիտուտ, որը զբաղվում ա գլոբալ ջերմացման հերքմամբ:




> Կարող ենք BBC-ին հավատալ:


Կարող ենք նաև համեմատել ԱՄՆ հետ ու տեսնել, որ տարբերությունը չնչին ա:




> Էնքան կապ, որ եթե մտածում ենք, որ CO2-ը մեզ չխեղդի, պիտի երևի առաջին հերթին անտառները պահպանենք:


Ոչ, պետք ա առաջին հերթին մտածել հենց CO2-ի ու վերամշակման մասին, որովհետև արտանետման քանակը անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ա, քան ծառերը կարող են կլանել: Նույնիսկ եթե անտառների քանակը չփոփոխվի (ինչ անհնար ա, որովհետև փայտի մեծամասնությունն իրականում գնում ա թղթի արտադրություն, ոչ թե կահույքի)՝ միևնույն ա, ջերմոցային գազերի քանակը կավելանա:
Իսկ անտառները կարելի ա պահպանել: Օրինակ թղթի վերամշակմամբ: 




> Իմ համար անտառներն ավելի կարևոր են: Մնացածը համարում եմ հիմնական պրոբլեմից ուշադրությունը շեղելու համար կատարվող մանր-մունր քայլեր, որոնք աշխարհը չեն փրկելու գլոբալ տաքացումից:


Էդ արդեն քո անձնական կարծիքն ա: Դու մասնագետ չես էս հարցում ու դժվար թե հեղինակավոր կարծիք ունենաս:
Իսկ այ կլիմայաբանների մեծամասնությունը կարծում ա, որ պետք ա ուղղակի նվազեցնել ջերմոցային գազերի քանակը, որպեսզի գլոբալ ջերմացումը կանգնեցվի:




> Ու ինչի՞ չանենք դա էս թեմայում: Ուրեմն ԳՄՕ-ից էս թեմայում կարելի ա խոսել, միս չուտելուց ու կովերի տռելուց կարելի ա, պլաստիկ շշերը վերամշակելուց կարելի ա, տրանսպորտից կարելի ա, բայց ամենակարևորից՝ անտառներից, չի կարելի:


Հա, իմիջիայլոց, ԳՄՕ-ի թեման ուզում էի ուրիշ տեղ տանել:




> Իմ համեստ ու դիլետանտ կարծիքով, թող աշխարհի ոչ մի երկիր Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը չստորագրի, որի իրականացումը վերահսկելը պրակտիկորեն շատ դժվար ա, կամ գրեթե անհնար ա, բայց թող բոլորով որոշեն, որ էլ ոչ մի ծառ չի հատվելու ու տրոպիկական անտառները վերականգնվելու են: Ու տեսնեն, թե գլոբալ տաքացման վրա ինչ ազդեցություն կլինի:


Ցանկալի ա: Ցանկալի ա նաև, որ աշխարհում չլինեն պատերազմներ, որ հիվանդություններն ու աղքատությունը վերանա, որ աշխարհում տիրի համերաշխությունը, սերն ու բարիությունը:
Բայց դե քանի մարդիկ դեռ ուտոպիա չեն ստեղծել, պետք ա էդ ամեն ինչը վերահսկվի ու ինքնուրույն փորձվի ստեղծվել:
Ու Կիոտոյի պայմանագրի անդամները շատ էլ լավ իրանց պարտականությունները կատարում են:

Վերջին նորություններից. ամերիկացիները սկսեցին գլխի ընկնել արդեն, որ նման անփույթ վերաբերմունքը լավ վերջաբան չի ունենա, ու էս տարվանից ուզում են կրճատել էլեկտրակայանների արտանետվածքը:

P.S. Կներես, նախորդ քոմենթում անունդ սխալ էի գրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք էս թեմայում կոնկրետ ջերմոցային էֆեկտի մասին էինք խոսում:


Ջերմոցային էֆեկտը քննարկել մենակ վերամշակման կոնտեքստում հնարավոր չի: 




> Ոչ, սխալ ես հասկացել:
> Արդեն որերորդ անգամ եմ նշում՝ ԱՄՆ-ն չի կառավարում CO2-ի արտանետման քանակը դեպի միջավայր:
> Նորվեգիան բոլոր միջազգային բնապահպանական պայմանագրերը ստորագրել ա ու հետևում ա դրանց: Ու Նորվեգիայի նավթը միայն ԱՄՆ չի գնում ու միայն այրման համար չի նախատեսվում:
> «Երկաթյա տրամաբանություն» չի, իրար հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող երկու երևույթներ են:
> Ինքդ ես գրում, որ ԱՄՆ-ի տնտեսությունը համեմատելի չի եվրոպական երկրների հետ, ճիշտ ա, բա էդ դեպքում Նորվեգիայի չնչին ախտոտումը ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի համեմատել Ամերկայի հետ:


Լավ ա անում, քանի որ էտ CO2-ի արտանետման հիմնական պատճառ հանդիսացող ածխաջրածինների արդյունահանումը ոչ մեկը չի ուզում սահմանափակի: Գումարած, ԱՄՆ արտադրանքի սպառումն էլ ոչ մեկը չի ուզում սահմանափակի: Էս հարցը շատ նուրբ հարց ա, ու հնարավոր չի դիտարկել մենակ բնապահպանության կոնտեքստում: էս ամեն ինչի տնտեսական ու սոցիալական հիմքերն էլ ա պետք հաշվի առնել: 

Ու ես կարծում եմ, որ էս երևույթները իրար հետ ուղիղ կապի մեջ են գտնվումԼ Հնարավոր չի մի բանի օգտագործումը նույն բանի արդյունահանումից առանձին դիտարկել, ու մեկին մեղադրել, մյուսին՝ ոչ:

ԱՄՆ իրա չափով ա աղտոտում, Նորվեգիան՝ իրա: ԱՄՆ իր չափով պիտի պատասխանատու լինի, Նորվեգիան՝ իր: Ես ԱՄՆ-ին չեմ ազատում պատասխանատվությունից: Ընդհակառակը, գտնում եմ, որ իր պատասխանատվությունն ամենամեծերից ա աշխարհում: Գտնում եմ, որ ինքը շատ ավելին պետք ա անի, քան անում ա հիմա: Ու մենակ ինքը չէ, բոլորը: Բայց ԱՄՆ-ին չեմ մեղադրում նրանում, որ չի ստորգրել Կիոտոյի համաձայնագիրը: Ինքը դրա համար լիքը պատճառներ ունի, ու բավականին տեղին պատճառներ: Բայց էս լրիվ ուրիշ թեմայա:    




> Այսինքն, նրանք պիտի բոլոր գնորդներին սպառնալիքի մեջ պահեն, որպեզի նրանք վերամշակման հանձնեն հեռախոսները՞:
> 
> 
> Դու սկզբից գրել էիր զուտ Նոկիայի վատ վերամշակելու մասին: Հետո դարձավ պարզ, որ գնորդներն են մեղավոր:
> Հիմա էլի Նոկիան… որովհետև բռնի ուժով չի ստիպում սաղին վերամշակել:
> Փայլուն ա, ինչ ասեմ:


Փաստորեն օգտագործված հեռախոսների հետ ընդունելը սպառնալիք ու բռնություն ա: Թող ամեն օր ինձ Տենց բռնանան  :LOL:  Իսկ պլաստիկ շշերի ընդունման ու հավաքման կետերը էլի՞ սպառնալիք ու բռնություն են: Ես ասում եմ պարզ բան - ինչի՞ էտքան սպառման կետերի կողքը կամ հենց մեջը չի բացում հետ ընդուման կետ: Ի՞նչ բռնության մասին ա խոսքը:




> Կոնկրետ հղումը տուր էլի, հավես չկա էսքան թղթերի մեջ փորփրել:


Չեմ տա: Ես տենց բաները փողով եմ անում:  :LOL:  Մի ալարի, մանրամասն նայի, հետաքրքիր ա: Համ էլ, առանց նայելու էլ, եթե ԵՄ-ն սպառում ա անտառանյութի մոտ 30%, էտ անտերը մի բանուոմ օգտագործվում ա, չէ՞ - թուղթ, կահույք, Աստված գիտի էլ ինչ: Հո գերանները ո.ները չեն կոխում: Չնայած Ակումբում մարդիկ կան, որ հավատում են, որ Եվրոպայում էնքան գեյ կա, որ գերանները հենց դրա համար էլ ներմուծում են:  :LOL: 




> Ոչ, պետք ա առաջին հերթին մտածել հենց CO2-ի ու վերամշակման մասին, որովհետև արտանետման քանակը անհամեմատ ավելի շատ ա, քան ծառերը կարող են կլանել: Նույնիսկ եթե անտառների քանակը չփոփոխվի (ինչ անհնար ա, որովհետև փայտի մեծամասնությունն իրականում գնում ա թղթի արտադրություն, ոչ թե կահույքի)՝ միևնույն ա, ջերմոցային գազերի քանակը կավելանա:
> Իսկ անտառները կարելի ա պահպանել: Օրինակ թղթի վերամշակմամբ:


Թղթի-կահույքի, իմ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն: Ես պայմանականորեն էի գրել կահույք ու դագաղ, որ սրեի զգացմունքները ծառերի նկատմամբ: Չնայած ինքս էլ շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ անտառանյութի հսկայական մասն օգտագործվում ա հենց թղթի արտադրության համար: Էտ բոլորը գիտեն: 

Ես մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին - անտառների պահպանումը առաջնահերթություն պիտի լինի: Արտանետվող գազերի ազդեցությունը հակասական թեմայա, ու կարա դեռ տարիներով քննարկվի, ու լիքը մարդիկ/գիտնականները իրար կոկորդ կրծելով տարբեր բաներ ապացուցեն: Իսկ էն որ ծառերը թթվածին են տալիս քննարկման ենթակա չի: Էն որ տրոպիկական անտառները Երկրի թոքերն են, նախնադարյան մարդն էլ գիտեր: 




> Ցանկալի ա: Ցանկալի ա նաև, որ աշխարհում չլինեն պատերազմներ, որ հիվանդություններն ու աղքատությունը վերանա, որ աշխարհում տիրի համերաշխությունը, սերն ու բարիությունը:
> Բայց դե քանի մարդիկ դեռ ուտոպիա չեն ստեղծել, պետք ա էդ ամեն ինչը վերահսկվի ու ինքնուրույն փորձվի ստեղծվել:
> Ու Կիոտոյի պայմանագրի անդամները շատ էլ լավ իրանց պարտականությունները կատարում են:
> 
> Վերջին նորություններից. ամերիկացիները սկսեցին գլխի ընկնել արդեն, որ նման անփույթ վերաբերմունքը լավ վերջաբան չի ունենա, ու էս տարվանից ուզում են կրճատել էլեկտրակայանների արտանետվածքը:


Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ:  :Love: 

Քանի դեռ աշխարհում կա աղքատություն, ու կան զարգացող երկրներ, որոնք նոր են դառնում ինդուստրիալ, ու որոնց համար տնտեսական աճն ու աղքատության կրճատումը առաջնային ա, ապա գազի արտանետումները սահմափակելն ա լինելու ուտոպիա: ԱՄՆ ստորագրել ա, չի վավերացրել: Չիանաստանն ու Հնդկաստանը ստորագրել ու վավերցարել են, բայց ոչ մի պարտավորություն չեն ստանձնել: Եվրոպան պիտի 6%-ով կրճատի, բայց ոչ մեկ չի իմանում ոնց հաշվի էտ տոկոսները: Բառդակ: Իսկ այ ծառ չկտրելը ու անտառները վերականգնելը շատ կոնկրետ, հեշտ վերահսկվող, կոնկրետ արդյունք տվող միջոցառում կլիներ, ու ոչ մի ուտոպիա դրանում չկա: 

Ես մասնագետ չեմ, չեմ էլ պատրաստովում լինել, բայց էկոլոգիապես պատասխանատու քաղաքացի եմ, ու իմ կարծիքն ունենալու իրավունքն ունեմ, թեկուզ որոշ հարցերում կարծքիս կարա դիլետանտի մակարդակի լինի: 




> P.S. Կներես, նախորդ քոմենթում անունդ սխալ էի գրել:


Սաղ ըլնես  :LOL:  Ես քո անունն ընդհանրապես չեմ գրում, որ հանկարծ չսխալվեմ: 

Հ.Գ. Ես գիտեմ, որ տեսանելի ապագայում, նրանք ովքեր աղտոտում են, պիտի վճարեն դրա համար, ու շատ պիտի վճարեն: Նրանք, ովքեր մաքրում են, չեն արտանետում, ծառ չեն կտրում, պիտի շահեն, ու պիտի փող աշխատեն: Ու սա շատ լավ տենդենց ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.09.2013), Վիշապ (17.09.2013)

----------

